# What Is The Last Movie You Watched?



## Shai Gar

I've always thought that Rorschach and Ozymandias had the best points of view.

It always baffled me how Rorschach didn't embrace Adrians solution.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Edward Scissor Hands, I had watched this many a times as a child, but I went out to eat my dinner in the lounge (where the dinner table is, even though I like to eat on the couch, but couldn't because the family filled it up) and there it was on the Sky Movies channel, I couldn't stop watching it, great movie.


----------



## Trundle

Hard Candy on Wed. Friend hadn't seen it and heartily enjoyed watching her watch it.


----------



## Trope

Trundle said:


> Hard Candy on Wed. Friend hadn't seen it and heartily enjoyed watching her watch it.


That's always a lot of fun. It's a great movie.


----------



## Decon

Watchmen. It was interesting.


----------



## Spooky

The Notebook. :blushed: She made me!


----------



## Trope

Last movie I watched was The Go-Getter.

A delightfully frivolous coming of age story that I wouldn't mind watching again.



Beloved said:


> The Notebook. :blushed: She made me!


You loved it.


----------



## BehindSmile

Pineapple Express


----------



## Spooky

Trope said:


> You loved it.


It's not a bad movie...for a chick flick. Ok, I liked it.


----------



## moon

Funny Games. I didn't like it.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Twilight. It was awesome!


----------



## Spooky

JoeMetallic said:


> Twilight. It was awesome!


Really, you liked it? Or is that sarcasm? I see your mood is "brooding." I, honestly, can't say that I liked it. I didn't hate it, but I didn't like it.

I can't wait to see 'Rise of the Lycans' though.


----------



## mcgooglian

I could never watch it, that type of story just doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Spooky

mcgooglian said:


> I could never watch it, that type of story just doesn't appeal to me at all.


It wasn't the story so much that I didn't like, but it's target audience was teenage girls and the dialogue and depth of the plot and characters reflected that, in my opinion; no offense to teenage girls.


----------



## mcgooglian

Beloved said:


> It wasn't the story so much that I didn't like, but it's target audience was teenage girls and the dialogue and depth of the storyline reflected that, in my opinion; no offense to teenage girls.


That's part of the reason it doesn't appeal to me: I'm not a teenage girl. The fact that it's a romantic story doesn't appeal to me at all, again because of the target audience.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Beloved said:


> Really, you liked it? Or is that sarcasm? I see your mood is "brooding." I, honestly, can't say that I liked it. I didn't hate it, but I didn't like it.
> 
> I can't wait to see Rise of the Lycans though.


No, no. I really did like it. I can see how you could think that, though. I would have probably put a sarcastic smiley, or the word *sarcastic* next to my comment.

Why didn't you like it?


----------



## Spooky

mcgooglian said:


> That's part of the reason it doesn't appeal to me: I'm not a teenage girl. The fact that it's a romantic story doesn't appeal to me at all, again because of the target audience.


I like romantic stories, if they're done right. I don't recall the entire story. I just didn't find it very captivating. There are better love stories out there.


----------



## Spooky

JoeMetallic said:


> No, no. I really did like it. I can see how you could think that, though. I would have probably put a sarcastic smiley, or the word *sarcastic* next to my comment.
> 
> Why didn't you like it?


I don't know. I just didn't find the romance believable and it didn't appeal to me. I think a lot of girls are just feeding off of the hype from it's popularity more than anything. As far as popular movies, Titanic and The Notebook were way better in my opinion.


----------



## mcgooglian

Beloved said:


> I like romantic stories, if it's done right. I don't recall the entire story, but it seems like they fell in love in a matter of weeks or something. I just didn't find the story very captivating. There's better love stories out there.


That may be the F/T difference in us, I don't like romantic stuff at all. I love action movies and gory stuff.:tongue:


----------



## Spooky

mcgooglian said:


> That may be the F/T difference in us, I don't like romantic stuff at all. I love action movies and gory stuff.:tongue:


I like action if it's realistic. I hate gore. I especially like movies that I can relate to emotionally or metaphorically. Star Wars Episodes 1-3 certainly had some flaws. A lot of people criticized the romance between Anakin and Padme, but I could relate to the story, personally, a lot more than other movies. I didn't think the acting was bad. I've never been a huge Star Wars or sci-fi fan. I like the newest movies for different reasons than probably most Star Wars fans like them, if they even like them at all. I'm a hopeless romantic at heart, so I'll gravitate towards stories that stir my emotions.


----------



## Spooky

Nightriser said:


> The Star Trek movie. I went to see it with shano about five days ago. It was fairly good.


Did it surprise you to see Mr. Spock _emotionally compromised_?


----------



## Nightriser

Well, since you gave us that spoiler, no.


----------



## Spooky

Nightriser said:


> Well, since you gave us that spoiler, no.


My apologies. To those of you who haven't seen the new Star Trek, Mr. Spock is not _emotionally compromised_ in any way during the movie.


----------



## Robatix

In all fairness, Roger Ebert did reveal as much (and a bit more) about the movie in his review.


----------



## Spooky




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

The last movie I saw was called Pulse


----------



## Trope

The Princess Bride.

Good movie. Go watch it if you haven't already. If you have, go watch it again.


----------



## moon

The Abandoned. It was actually pretty scary. Those hallway shots. And that weird watery cellar. Creepy.


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> The Princess Bride.
> 
> Good movie. Go watch it if you haven't already. If you have, go watch it again.


I so love that movie.
I just saw this one. 
It was awesome.
http://www.startrektrailer.com/images/startrekpic2.jpg


----------



## Schwarz

I got Barton Fink in a box from my siblings. It was pretty good, though as a whole it left me kind of puzzled as to what had just happened.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Trope said:


> The Princess Bride.
> 
> Good movie. Go watch it if you haven't already. If you have, go watch it again.


LOL.
"You don't by any chance happen to have six fingers on your right hand?"

Last film: The Fountain

I highly recommend it, although it is rather emotionally exhausting.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Re-Cycle.

It was an extremely weird, unsettling foreign film, but I was intrigued by it anyways.


----------



## turbomursu

the devil's rejects
hostel
kingdom of heaven
cars (3 times)
wall-e (2 times)

these in the last 2 weeks


----------



## Bastable

The other Boylen Girl. didn't really like it too much, kind of boring....


----------



## Sily

Today I saw the new Star Trek (it was okay) and the new Ben Stiller Night @ The Museum movie (it was fun, love the singing cherubs and the Einstein bobble-heads).


----------



## Roland Khan

Yes Man. i think i may be in love with Zooey Deschanel


----------



## moon

Shooter.
Mark Wahlberg drooooooooool.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Roland787 said:


> i think i may be in love with Zooey Deschanel


Seconded

On topic:
Star Trek Nemesis. GO PICARD CLONE GO!!


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Fun with Dick and Jane.
Funny as hell.


----------



## Spooky

My favorite shoot 'em up movie of all time.

Who needs a spare clip when your guns have an endless supply of ammunition?

YouTube - Last Man Standing (Short Version)


----------



## Roland Khan

Shadow said:


> My favorite shoot 'em up movie of all time.
> 
> Who needs a spare clip when your guns have an endless supply of ammunition?
> 
> YouTube - Last Man Standing (Short Version)


One who goes through an endless supply of ammuntion.


----------



## Robatix

*Edit:* Uhh...wow, where's the "Delete this message" button? >_>


----------



## Omisoc

Last movie I watched was ....Secret of Nimh. A Disney movie I used to watch a lot as a kid. Very kiddy, but still, movies now a days don't tell stories like they used to.

Last movie in theaters I saw was Terminator Salvation. It was....not bad. Started strong and got progressively worse.


----------



## SummoningDark

The last movie I watched was The Colour of Magic.


----------



## Schwarz

I saw "Goodbye Solo" last night. It was good.


----------



## slowriot

star trek which was sort of good


----------



## mcgooglian

I watched Up Saturday night.


----------



## Jeff05

The last movie i senn on tv was called After Alice, it came on a few nights ago on an HBO channel i have. Its about a detective with psychic abilities who pursues a serial killer who is obsessed with "Alice in Wonderland"


----------



## Schwarz

slowriot said:


> star trek which was sort of good


I also thought Star Trek was sort of good.


----------



## vanWinchester

Last movies? Yesterday! *Cry Wolf* and *Devour*. And they were A-WE-SOME! Especially *Devour*. 
And today I will watch *Friday the 13th* (Remake) and *My bloody Valentine*. Ah, gotta love movies. Hehe.


----------



## NewSoul

mcgooglian said:


> I watched Up Saturday night.


Hey, I saw it too, but I watched on Friday. I got to see it in their "Disney Digital 3-D." It was more expensive, but it looked pretty awesome.


----------



## So Long So Long

I saw Land of the Lost with a friend yesterday. It was pretty good, actually. But a little corny.


----------



## Schwarz

"Mongolian Ping-Pong". I had mixed feelings about the movie itself (the acting was kind of uneven, but there were one or two scenes that were pretty awesome, and the concept was intriguing), but the movie reminded me that I am in love with Mongolia, which I had forgotten.


----------



## Jeff05

NephilimAzrael said:


> Last movie I watched - Donnie Darko, Last movie I went to the cinema to watch - Die Welle (The Wave)
> Last English language film I watched in the cinema - Burn after Reading.
> 
> I especially recommend Burn after Reading and Die Welle


 
Donnie Darko is amazing! I would recomend it to everyone you thinks about astrial projection and time travel...


----------



## Kevinaswell

I watched Misery earlier today.

I forgot just how fucking crazy that lady is and how satisfying it is at the end.


----------



## So Long So Long

Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets.


----------



## hotgirlinfl

I just watched twilight today,it was really good


----------



## vanWinchester

Heh, I finally finished *Fringe S1*. 
Then my INTJ friend wanted to see *Devour *and *My bloody Valentine*; so I watched it *again *with her. It was awesome. 
After that, I finally watched *Ten Inch Hero*. 
I already have other stuff ready to watch. Just need to see when I have the time for those. Have to finish a collab first. o.o


----------



## SummoningDark

Star Wars Ep. I - III. I needed an escape.


----------



## Roland Khan

Damn, i wanna see SW VI now, mostly for Leia in bikini......*drifts off into fantasy*


----------



## Roland Khan

watching my cousin vinny. goin in to work tonight for an extra day.


----------



## Vasoline

The last movie I saw was Revolutionary Road.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

'Knowing'. It was a good movie... :happy:


----------



## Linesky

You guys can all point at my face and laugh, because the last movie I watched was this "splendid" idea of my little sister: 'Confessions of a shopaholic'

new faces! --->

this guy here who has nice blue eyes you can't see ! 









and this woman who has a look I like. also in the movie. Idunno.something about it 









MOAR CLOTHES


----------



## ArenaHomme

Ookami said:


> *Saw Transformers 2 in theaters. It was crap. Wheelie was funny but Michael Bay should stop directing movies.*


Fixed. :tongue:

I saw Disney's Tarzan not too long ago. Fluffy story aside,one cannot deny Glen Keane's skill.


----------



## NewSoul

I think I watched the Pursuit of Happiness last, or was it Up? I can't remember. Up is awesome, by the way. roud:


----------



## Dotti600

Labyrinth for the millionth time and I'm still in love. ^_^


----------



## PeacePassion

Revolutionary Road. I don't think I finished it though. Better go finish it.


----------



## ChaosRegins

*Pirates of the Caribbean 3: At World's End *


----------



## Medora

Dotti600 said:


> Labyrinth for the millionth time and I'm still in love. ^_^


Heh. Can't get enough of David Bowie in spandex?


----------



## Kevinaswell

Terminator 4.

It wasn't too good, really.


----------



## εmptε

Hunting in Connecticut

I liked it


----------



## Roland Khan

Naughty Michelle Goes to Camp........oh you mean actual movies?


um, it was the first PotC. i went to watch the dvd of worlds end on my computer but of course my comps such a lazy piece of shit it just told me to fuck off and watch somethin on tv....so i did


----------



## Harley

And Ideal Husband; 1999 version.


----------



## SummoningDark

The Fisher King


----------



## So Long So Long

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.


----------



## Eylrid

Last movie I watched was The Italian Job. Last T.V show, NCIS. Last movie in the theater, Up. (I love Pixar movies!)


----------



## moon

Choke.
Haven't read the book, can't compare. Liked it a lot. Sam Rockwell is always a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Trope

moon said:


> Choke.
> Haven't read the book, can't compare. Liked it a lot. Sam Rockwell is always a pleasure to watch.


I have the book but haven't seen the movie so I also can't compare. D:


----------



## Buffichar

Last Movie: He's just not that Into you..
The latest movie: transfromers
The last thing I watched: Eureka

Did I cover everything??:blushed:


----------



## L'Empereur

The Silence of the Lambs. It wasn't how I expected it to be...


----------



## Nasmoe

Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Lady K

From Beyond - 1986, H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## kiwigrl

can't remember (which is odd coming from a movie buff) .... life is a blur at the moment. 
Not the last I watched but the last one I can remember was "The reading". A strange story and I just couldn't get my head around Kate Winslet's character.


----------



## kiwigrl

Crazysah said:


> Donnie Darko is a real good movie.


Why is it? can you give me one reason why? (not saying I have an opinion because I haven't seen it).


----------



## kiwigrl

mcgooglian said:


> I just watched Gran Torino for the second time in 13 hours. I thought it was an amazing movie.


I loved that movie. He was so flippin funny.


----------



## L'Empereur

The Karate Kid ( the newest one)


----------



## Blueguardian

The Fugitive roud:


----------



## Perseus

I have just watched Green Street. Not sure what I think about it.


----------



## Lady K

To kiwigirl - it's not necessary to double and triple post, nor is it really okay to do so. If you want to add something, try using the edit button - it works for the first 24 hours after you've made a post. Also, you could have just asked that person through their wall about the movie instead of cluttering this thread if you ran out of time on your edit button - which you didn't anyways, all those posts were made within minutes of each other. Exercise some restraint please. 

I watched a movie called Population 436 last night. I figured it would just be another cheesy horror film, and it wasn't. I actually found the story line quite enjoyable and the end even more so.


----------



## kiwigrl

Prince of Persia. 
Despite it being predictable, cheesy at times and the hero not being quite handsome enough for my liking (though I liked his character), I did like the movie. I like those adventurous, action movies with a little romance. I couldn't have dealt with anything deep right now so it was just what I needed.


----------



## Perseus

I watched the Manchurian Candidate recently and appreciated it.


----------



## Promethea

I watched I Am Legend. Prittycool.


----------



## skycloud86

X Files: Fight The Future, the first movie from 1998. I think I prefer the television series more.


----------



## Dark Noble

The Young Victoria and Leap Year


----------



## briannaharleyyy

transformers. i really don't like it at all actually, but the boy made me watch it. again. megan fox, destroying shit...i guess i get it.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I watched 45 the other day and it's taken me a few days to absorb it. IT was a heavy film for me. Ok it started off pretty cool but then it got a little crazy which made me almost hit stop but I kept at it. By the end I was glad I did... it very much shows what women can do and the power that they have to stop someone that is..... ok I don't want to give it away so I'll just stop and say ..great film!

I also watched The Runaways which was good!!! It did an ok job at showing how much of a $%^& the manager was, it has also made me love Joan Jett so much more. She was The Runaways ..all the others were messed up!!! (I also watched Edgeplay which has made me dislike Lita Ford almost as much as their manager).


----------



## L'Empereur

Swordfish.


----------



## MisaTange

Inception.

Great little movie. Unanswered questions at the end of the movie...


----------



## Schadenfreude

Inception. After the movie, I made up theories and stuff about if he's still in the dream or not.
My friend says I think too much.


----------



## iDane

The Runaways and the Book of Eli


----------



## Nostalgic

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Perseus

*Bullying*



briannaharleyyy said:


> transformers. i really don't like it at all actually, but the boy made me watch it. again. megan fox, destroying shit...i guess i get it.


Your boy reads like an ESTJ. Dump him, unless you are a ISFJ.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Galaxy Quest was the last movie I watched! I love that movie.

Random movie quote: Woah the floors are SO clean!


----------



## HannibalLecter

The Night Listener.


----------



## Nostalgic

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Galaxy Quest was the last movie I watched! I love that movie.
> 
> Random movie quote: Woah the floors are SO clean!


Yeah, that's a good movie


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I got really high last night and watched the directors cut of donnie darko, I hadn't seen the directors cut until now so it was interesting to see the changes... or is that the added bits to try and help people understand it better! I jest!! Some of the music cut scenes were a bit over cooked though I could see the cheese oozing down the edges of my screen.. so yeah prefer the original


----------



## kiwigrl

Donnie Darko wasn't _that_ good.

I watched what was on TV last night: Stepford Wives. I was too tired really to care what I watched.


----------



## HannibalLecter

kiwigrl said:


> Donnie Darko wasn't _that_ good.
> 
> I watched what was on TV last night: Stepford Wives. I was too tired really to care what I watched.


Donnie Darko is one of my favorite movies!


----------



## Jojo

Dinner with Schmucks and Hangover!


----------



## kiwigrl

HannibalLecter said:


> Donnie Darko is one of my favorite movies!


Would you like a medal and a chest to pin it on? :dry:

The ending was the best part and even then... :dry:


----------



## xezene

E.T. :happy:


----------



## Perseus

Quadrophrenia

Good film. I saw it for the first time last night. Not finished yet. On the edge of a cliff.


----------



## Perseus

I have just bought the whole collection of Babylon 5 videos. Not sure I will have time to watch them though.


----------



## Liontiger

Started watching Goodfellas a while ago, though I didn't finish it. It's a good movie :laughing:


----------



## Nasmoe

INCEPTION. Finally.
I liked it.roud:


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

Poltergeist II: The Other Side

Gonna watch the third one soon.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Changing Lanes. Not that good. Next: Mean Creek.



kiwigrl said:


> Would you like a medal and a chest to pin it on? :dry:
> 
> The ending was the best part and even then... :dry:


I loathed the ending. All "thinking" films have bad endings.


----------



## KiloBravo

Inception!


----------



## HannibalLecter

Watched Mean Creek. Now my favorite drama.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Inception. A brilliantly made film. To bad they didn't flesh out the characters a bit more.


----------



## kiwigrl

A good year. It makes you long to visit Provence and sit on a patio overlooking vineyards while drink good red wines.


----------



## L'Empereur

The Manchurian Candidate
John Q.
Memoirs of a Geisha
Closer


----------



## HannibalLecter

Last movies I've seen (in reverse order):
Fist of Legend
Basic Instinct
Mean Creek
Changing Lanes
Mulberry Street
The Night Listener
The Big Picture
Running with Scissors
Shutter Island


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I just watched a film entitled *Chloe* it was really interesting and nothing at all that I had expected. It was very much a psychological film ..ok extremely psychological. With some of the hottest sex scenes I've ever seen in a movie.. :shocked: :shocked: double wow! ...without giving too much away :wink:


----------



## kindaconfused

I finally saw _Hot Tub Time Machine _last weekend. That movie is very funny.


----------



## Drewbie

Imagine You and Me. :blushed:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

DOUBLE POST!!!!!!!!!!!!! >______________<









saved...phew! :dry:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I watched Chasing Amy, The Virgin Suicides and Mallrats for the first time in ...a long time the other day and ..............................you know load times on this site are really......... something... special......
^________0


----------



## Darkestblue

I watched Dark City today. Interesting movie. Good theme, and the setting sealed the deal for me.


----------



## L'Empereur

Just re-watched The Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Slider

I just watched Date Night. GAAAAAHHHHHH. It was horrible.


----------



## kiwigrl

CaesAug said:


> The Manchurian Candidate
> John Q.
> *Memoirs of a Geisha*
> Closer


Memoirs of a Geisha was good. I read the book before the movie was heard of.


----------



## obz900

Just watched UP. Wonderful little movie. Almost started crying in some parts..I'm such an INFP.


----------



## xezene

Also just saw The Empire Strikes Back!


----------



## Drewbie

Just watch Itty Bitty Titty Committee. Didn't like it all that much but it wasn't horrible.


----------



## Perseus

*An Education*

Probably as good as Nick Hornby's film "Fever Pitch"

An Education - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
An Education - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
An Education is a 2009 British coming-of-age drama film based on British journalist Lynn Barber's memoir of the same name. The film was directed by Lone Scherfig, with screenplay by Nick Hornby. It stars Carey Mulligan as Jenny, a bright schoolgirl, and Peter Sarsgaard as David, the charming older man ...


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I just watched Bedtime Stories, ........*pause*.................*pause*............. what can I say... I feel so .........disnified :frustrating: ..no it was cute what am I saying .......and ok I may of lol'd once or twice.


----------



## CrabHammer

The Expendables :crazy:


----------



## Slider

I watched Kick Ass last night and it was uber LAME. I honestly think I could make a better movie.


----------



## kiwigrl

Cellular (was on TV)... I liked it.


----------



## iDane

Srpski Film... Holy hell. It really takes a lot for a movie to leave me feeling ill... this one certainly succeeded in it though. Definitely not one for the kiddies or the faint of heart.


----------



## SlowPoke68

"Dinner with Schmucks" -- Lame. Fell asleep halfway through. Others in my party did the same.


----------



## sugarhiccup

The Last Airbender.


----------



## Vaka

I watched a movie called The Fountain. I kinda liked it, although everyone else in my family thought it was boring...


----------



## Outcode

I saw Scott Pilgrim vs The World earlier today. It wasn't too bad roud:

I also saw Inception and that was fucking awesome!


----------



## Dupree

FiNe SiTe said:


> Inception. A brilliantly made film. To bad they didn't flesh out the characters a bit more.


Meh. I understand the appeal but the fact they explained what was happening every step of the way turned me off a bit. Not to mention the completely predictable over-the-top mellow-dramatic acting that seems to link together most movies with good premises to start with. 

I've given up on movies. I can't tolerate acting unless the characters are represented as caricatures (eg. Inglorious Basterds, the best movie ever to be made ). This is also the reason I'll stick to cartoons.


----------



## Sybyll

Inception. Thought it was pretty good, especially the part in the hotel. Ending was a bit crap though.


----------



## jack in the box

this really weird/retarded movie called Fallen i think...
i was pretty stoned watching it though, so instead of getting annoyed with it i just found it hilarious.


----------



## Darkestblue

I watched The Great Raid last night. I liked.


----------



## fn0rd

The Expendables - it blew goats.


----------



## Nasmoe

The Other Guys. Really funny. Michael Keaton apparently likes TLC and won't admit it.


----------



## kiwigrl

Hannibal Rising (It happened to be on TV). I had to fastforward one part. but on the whole the book is alot more graphic.


----------



## HannibalLecter

My One and Only




kiwigrl said:


> Hannibal Rising (It happened to be on TV). I had to fastforward one part. but on the whole the book is alot more graphic.


How'd you like it?
You've read the book?!?
Which part did you fastforward? The part where he strangles the guy with the rope? Was it the part where he eats the other guy? What about when his sister was being eaten?


----------



## kiwigrl

HannibalLecter said:


> My One and Only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you like it?
> You've read the book?!?
> Which part did you fastforward? The part where he strangles the guy with the rope? Was it the part where he eats the other guy? What about when his sister was being eaten?


I loved the book. The movie was good though it wasn't quite authentic enough for me. Yes it was the part with the tree and rope, but he decapitates him as well. You don't see his sister being eaten. You just know that it happened because you see them taking her away and carrying an axe. It's kind of sad really. I felt sorry for him.

Btw, by authentic, I mean some of the facts, not the graphic scenes.


----------



## MoonLight

Up in the air

It was good, meaningful not like many movies out there.


----------



## Jojo

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## RedDeath9

Youth in Revolt.

Like many other movies, it left no lasting impression.


----------



## jack in the box

like. 45 minutes of inglorious basterds.


----------



## Rusalka

The Virgin Suicides. A bit pretentious. Just a little bit. Didn't really make much sense, either.


----------



## Midnight Rambler

Scott Pilgrim- It was pretty funny, Edgar wright did a great job on the film. If you like video games you will probably like this movie.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Rusalka said:


> The Virgin Suicides. A bit pretentious. Just a little bit. Didn't really make much sense, either.


:O
that movie pretty much sums up my life right now (as far as isolation goes, I can't say I'm worthy of a pedestal though :-/) to me it's about being isolated first and foremost. All the girls were pretty and they were all put on pedestals by everyone.. they were like china dolls that were too precious for this world. Yet to them they were like everyone else, they enjoyed all the same things. They were normal yet because of their looks they were treated differently..... they were isolated.... isolated at an age where all they wanted to do was explore and experience the world and all it's joy. But in a way they were denied that... the only real decision they had over their own lives was to end it.

That's how I see it and the idea works for me.... the fact it was written by sofia coppola makes me wonder if her upbringing was in a sense much the same. Much like a lot of people that experience fame.
Michael Jackson never felt like he had a childhood of his own which is why he started never never land... it was for the famous children of the world to go to and have fun without being hassled for their fame by the public. He didn't want other children to miss out on such an important part of their lives like he did... it is a precious time but there is also a line.

Though that is only my view I could be missing something :S
>_______<


----------



## Rusalka

Hiccups24-7 said:


> :O
> that movie pretty much sums up my life right now (as far as isolation goes, I can't say I'm worthy of a pedestal though :-/) to me it's about being isolated first and foremost. All the girls were pretty and they were all put on pedestals by everyone.. they were like china dolls that were too precious for this world. Yet to them they were like everyone else, they enjoyed all the same things. They were normal yet because of their looks they were treated differently..... they were isolated.... isolated at an age where all they wanted to do was explore and experience the world and all it's joy. But in a way they were denied that... the only real decision they had over their own lives was to end it.
> 
> That's how I see it and the idea works for me.... the fact it was written by sofia coppola makes me wonder if her upbringing was in a sense much the same. Much like a lot of people that experience fame.
> Michael Jackson never felt like he had a childhood of his own which is why he started never never land... it was for the famous children of the world to go to and have fun without being hassled for their fame by the public. He didn't want other children to miss out on such an important part of their lives like he did... it is a precious time but there is also a line.
> 
> Though that is only my view I could be missing something :S
> >_______<


If that's the message, I can't really relate to it at this point. I don't think I ever could; my parents never really isolated me. If anything, isolation from people intellectually and emotionally would be more fitting to describe my life. I did like some of the narration from the boys, it was pretty poetic. Especially at the very end.

I didn't really understand the whole massive suicide at all. I mean, I understood it was because they couldn't control their lives and whatnot, but the logical thing would've been to just wait it out for, what, a few years? I recall the oldest (Lux, I think) was 16 or 17 -- just another year or two and she would've been free. That's what I basically did with my life. Then again, the 70s were a different time.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Yeah that is a good point, they could of just waited. It seems that would of been something they would of discussed a lot during development of the movie. I guess only the youngest really came across as depressed and suicidal unlike the others who all seemed normal and it seemed so unexpected... perhaps they wanted the audience to come to their own conclusions? I guess there could be a few different possibilities. 
Maybe it was a statement, spiteful revenge aimed at their parents, maybe they felt that because it was how they looked that they would experience it all their lives? Judgement for their outside as opposed to their inside... their core who they really were... the bands they listened to the words they wrote. Maybe there isn't suppose to be an answer... which is a little philosophical for what seems like a teen flick. 
I don't know but it's a good point.


----------



## CrabHammer

Midnight Rambler said:


> Scott Pilgrim- It was pretty funny, Edgar wright did a great job on the film. If you like video games you will probably like this movie.


I just saw Scott Pilgrim vs The World too, and I agree. Very enjoyable movie.


----------



## HannibalLecter

A Perfect Getaway.


----------



## GiGi

I watched Flesh and Bone the other day. Interesting old movie. It was on tv, I don't think I would have ever rented it. Still, it was good.


----------



## moon

RELIGULOUS! And before that, Expelled: No Intelligence Allowed.

hehe


----------



## confusedone

Garden State, I was expecting more.. it was kind of boring D:


----------



## Exayevie

Hotel Rwanda

Very intense, heartbreaking. I wikipedia'ed the man the story focuses on after watching it. Very outstanding fellow.


----------



## Calvaire

Beautiful Losers.


----------



## taylor2005

"SALT" I really liked it too.


----------



## Nasmoe

Kramer vs. Kramer
That's going on my "re-watchable movies" list.


----------



## HannibalLecter

World's Greatest Dad


----------



## Perseus

Henry & June

Something was a bit off with this. The character of June did not ring true. 

Henry & June - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kiwigrl

It was more of a 2 part mini-series, but I watched "The Phantom". It was ok. I do like the marvel and other comic superhero movies.


----------



## L'Empereur

frannieulo said:


> like. 45 minutes of inglorious basterds.


Finish it!


----------



## Apollo Celestio

Scott Pilgrim vs the world. 

Epicly epic


----------



## Decon

Kick ass! There is going to be a sequel.


----------



## jack in the box

the ugly truth.
it was... predictable but i liked it.


----------



## Teaberry

Just re-watched "Duck Soup" (Marx brothers) 

freaking hilarious.


----------



## sugarhiccup

Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## HannibalLecter

I am watching - brace yourself - *Plan 9 From Outer Space*


Teaberry said:


> Just re-watched "Duck Soup" (Marx brothers)
> 
> freaking hilarious.


Duck Soup - was that the one at the hotel? That's my favorite.


----------



## GiGi

La Mission

with Benjamin Bratt 

Great movie!


----------



## xezene

Danny Boyle's "Sunshine."

Used to love it a lot, but I still like it, good movie.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Does flicking through looking for the good bits count? if so then _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_.   :wink:


----------



## periculosa

_Despicable Me_. I have kids, and I don't get out to grownup movies very often...and I don't watch TV...


----------



## kiwigrl

Get Smart ...was on TV last night.


----------



## Zic

Jackass Two.
And I enjoyed it.


----------



## amanda32

Eat, Pray, Love.

I thought it was cheesy.


----------



## Rusalka

Went to see _Inception_ today with my friends. Looking forward to re-watching it alone and with subtitles. Great concept; reminds me a little bit of David Lynch but with a much more solid storyline held in place.


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles

Hannah and her Sisters for the second time. Everyone, watch that film, along with other Woody Allen films such as Annie Hall, Manhattan, Purple Rose of Cairo, Stardust Memories, Bullets Over Broadway, Whatever Works, and so many more.


----------



## L'Empereur

Goodfellas


----------



## jack in the box

how to lose a guy in 10 days for the 50th time

my mom and sister are obsessed with that stupid movie


----------



## Perseus

The Gambler by Catherine Cookson. 

A bit OTT with twists of bad fate.


----------



## Thinker96

Final Destination 2


----------



## GiGi

Hamlet, followed swiftly by Rosencrantz & Guildentern Are Dead. 

Please find the most serious Hamlet you can to watch first. I don't have the Olivia version but I'm sure it's the most serious. It makes R & G Are Dead so much more funny.


----------



## CrabHammer

GiGi said:


> Hamlet, followed swiftly by Rosencrantz & Guildentern Are Dead.
> 
> Please find the most serious Hamlet you can to watch first. I don't have the Olivia version but I'm sure it's the most serious. It makes R & G Are Dead so much more funny.


I need to give that movie another shot. I don't know why but I got kind of bored with it when I tried to watch it the first time.

Also, this is my favorite version of Hamlet.


----------



## GiGi

CrabHammer said:


> I need to give that movie another shot. I don't know why but I got kind of bored with it when I tried to watch it the first time.
> 
> Also, this is my favorite version of Hamlet.
> 
> YouTube - The Lion King Original Trailer


The Lion King kicks butt. 

I guess you have to be a bit odd to enjoy R&G are dead. Kinda like the folks who enjoy A Clock Work Orange.


----------



## Pamela Mbula

The last movie I remember is Inception. Wow. In my opinion, it's up there in the ranks of Avatar, better infact. I LOVE U INCEPTION!


----------



## HannibalLecter

The Messengers

I typically don't complain about acting, directing, and writing but this movie was horrendous on all three counts. Kristen Stewart is a horrible actress!


----------



## CrabHammer

It's not really a movie, but it was ~90 minutes long so close enough...

BBC's Sherlock, and it's pretty incredible. I've got to watch the other two episodes (sequels?) now.


----------



## Azura Nova

Cinema Paradiso


----------



## lylyness

Nightmare on Elm Street. The original. Good stuff.


----------



## L'Empereur

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## kiwigrl

HannibalLecter said:


> The Messengers
> 
> I typically don't complain about acting, directing, and writing but this movie was horrendous on all three counts. Kristen Stewart is a horrible actress!


Thats what you get when you watch a movie for the eye candy. :dry:


----------



## kiwigrl

Bounty hunter..... I turned it off after about 40 mins, it was that bad. What a load of rubbish.


----------



## Nearsification

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs.

Most epic movie ever. Seriously.


----------



## jack in the box

Ultimatum Game said:


> Cloudy with a chance of meatballs.
> 
> Most epic movie ever. Seriously.


i fucking love that movie.



the last movie i watched was woodstock. not taking woodstock, but the actual like documentary thing. i only watched about 40 minutes of it though.


----------



## kiwigrl

Two more... 

*From Paris with love.* (title sounds misleading, there is nothing loving about it). I liked John Travolta's character in it, hard case, even if he did look terrible with a shaved head, a black goatee and a massive earring in his ear. He was funny. I always like him in movies, loved him in Face off, among others. 

Then I watched *Nanny McPhee and the big bang*, with my kids. It was a nice family movie, nothing exciting but nice to sit with my kids and watch it.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Ghost Writer.
Not the Roman Polanski movie, but the Alan Cumming comedy.


kiwigrl said:


> Thats what you get when you watch a movie for the eye candy. :dry:


I'll watch anything, no matter who is in it. Hell, I watched the infamous Plan 9 From Outer space the other day.


----------



## GiGi

kiwigrl said:


> Bounty hunter..... I turned it off after about 40 mins, it was that bad. What a load of rubbish.


I second that!!! I saw it a week ago and I didn't make it all the way through either. So, The Bounty Hunter gets two thumbs down. :sad:


----------



## sugarhiccup

Veronika Decides To Die 

(but end up wanting to live to the fullest)

*based on Paulo Coelho novel


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

Poltergeist 3 (I give a 6/10)
Burning Bright (7/10)
The Truth (9/10)


----------



## JJMTBC

Boondock Saints: All Saints Day.. amazing!!!


----------



## Iraneken

Goodfellas 8/10


----------



## DayDreamers

Crazy/Beautiful with Kirsten Dunst (plays an unruly teenager with Uber rich parents)
Despite the description, it was quite good.


----------



## CrabHammer

HannibalLecter said:


> Ghost Writer.
> Not the Roman Polanski movie, but the Alan Cumming comedy.


And here I thought you meant this Ghostwriter.
Ghostwriter (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tuna

Summer Wars.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Iraneken said:


> Goodfellas 8/10


I think you mistyped; that's "10/10", not "8/10".


----------



## GiGi

I watched Date Night last night. It was funny.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Apollo 13 ....niiice.


----------



## Schadenfreude

Vampires Suck. It made me giggle and that's just about it.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Jennifer's Body.
Horrible.
Not scary, not funny, terrible acting, terrible writing.


----------



## xezene

In the Loop.

Pretty hilarious.


----------



## Iraneken

Coach Carter, brilliant film.


----------



## thestrangewarrior

Last in theatre: Piranha 3-D (Actually pretty fun. A little too Eli Roth at times, but still good enough. The Piranhas were CGI, which I didn't like, but the gore is mostly practical and done well. The 3-D is about as good as a converted 3-D film can get because it was always intended to be in 3-D unlike The Last Failbender. However, I prefer this...)

Home: Piranha (1978) (Witty Joe Dante horror comedy does the humor better than Aja's.) 

Overall, for a remake, it's above average, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## kaycee

I watched _Born into Brothels_ last night.


I really wanted to adopt Avijit the minute the movie ended...turns out he's like 21 now, so guess that won't be happening. He does go to NYU though so maybe I can date him?


----------



## Emerald Legend

Stone of destiny


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Cloudy with a chance of meatballs*, a movie about food??? Thank you thank you!!! lols quite a funny movie actually with some great one liners!!

"this tastes significantly better than sardines".

"strawberry is my favourite".

...so glad I had icecream in the freezer!


----------



## L'Empereur

I watched part of _In Burges._


----------



## krystal

50 first kisses so romantic movie


----------



## Red Leaf

Boondock Saints


----------



## Midnight Runner

Nanny McPhee Returns. And I have to say, I didn't really like it that much. I love the first one, but the second one was just...strange.:mellow:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Castaway :dry:


----------



## Iraneken

Casino, Joe Pesci is a utter psycho :crazy:


----------



## babblingbrook

Just finished watching Nausicaa and the Valley of the Wind. Loved it. Nausicaa strikes me as an NF. Couls pass by as an INFP.

The movie reminds me of the disaster BP caused.


----------



## L'Empereur

_Watchmen_ in blu-ray. roud:


----------



## Stillwater

Lebanon. director/writer Samuel Maoz.


----------



## jack in the box

Donchu put that evil on me, ricky bobby!


----------



## iDane

Amreeka.. pretty good.

and because i'm a big kid, Spirited Away. Saw it for the first time a few weeks ago and enjoyed it so much I had to watch it again lol.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Last week I saw Inception for the second time. I think that was the last film I saw. It was so great! 9/10


----------



## MissMaja

Why Did I Get Married Too.. but the first one is better


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I skimmed through *Smart People* last night, I wanted to see the scene where they get high.. .it's quite funny ^__________^


----------



## Jncky

The Men Who Stare at Goats

I enjoyed it.


----------



## CrabHammer

Watched Vampire Girl vs. Frankenstein Girl last night. Possibly the strangest movie I've ever seen.


----------



## kiwigrl

I watched about 1/3 of Notting hill before I felt so tired I had to turn it off and go to bed... dispite it being one of my favourite movies. You have to love how awkward Hugh Grant's character is. ...and what word can be used to describe the flatmate, Spike? I know almost the whole script and I still laugh my head off at Spike's antics and the Horse & Hound interview.


----------



## firedell

The Expendables. If you like fighting for no reason, then cool.


----------



## kiwigrl

I was thinking about watching the expendables.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World

was dragged along by schoolfriends


geekoid trash and a complete waste of time, a horrible film. no filmmaking skill whatsoever, just a bunch of silly scenes a ten year boy would roll his eyes at, compiled without wit or wisdom...pathetic. 

it just got worse, and worse, and worse...

and the underlying story? a shallow boy-likes-girl story, and, as you would expect, done terribly and in true hollywood style. 
don't get me wrong, some of my favourite movies are GOOD romance movies, but this was...crap. 


i mean, don't get me wrong, i love silly movies, my favourite film of this year is Kick-Ass, and i loved the Expendables (heck, it was what it was). but this....well, i can't even remember the last time i said this: i was intellectually and morally offended by this trash. 



not to mention, there were some viciously homophobic sentiments, it seemed there were no depths they would sink to for a cheap laugh, disgusting


2/10 (only gets 2 not a 1 because the effects and editing was technically good - even if what they achieved was massively infantile)



i haven't really seen a bad mainstream movie this year (except obviously Scott Pilgrim), and i've seen all the biggies and kinda-biggies (ok, Inception was very disappointing, but besides that...)

having said that, almost all mainstream movies are completely mediocre, but watchable


----------



## thestrangewarrior

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
> 
> was dragged along by schoolfriends
> 
> 
> geekoid trash and a complete waste of time, a horrible film. no filmmaking skill whatsoever, just a bunch of silly scenes a ten year boy would roll his eyes at, compiled without wit or wisdom...pathetic.
> 
> it just got worse, and worse, and worse...
> 
> and the underlying story? a shallow boy-likes-girl story, and, as you would expect, done terribly and in true hollywood style.
> don't get me wrong, some of my favourite movies are GOOD romance movies, but this was...crap.
> 
> 
> i mean, don't get me wrong, i love silly movies, my favourite film of this year is Kick-Ass, and i loved the Expendables (heck, it was what it was). but this....well, i can't even remember the last time i said this: i was intellectually and morally offended by this trash.
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention, there were some viciously homophobic sentiments, it seemed there were no depths they would sink to for a cheap laugh, disgusting
> 
> 
> 2/10 (only gets 2 not a 1 because the effects and editing was technically good - even if what they achieved was massively infantile)
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't really seen a bad mainstream movie this year (except obviously Scott Pilgrim), and i've seen all the biggies and kinda-biggies (ok, Inception was very disappointing, but besides that...)
> 
> having said that, almost all mainstream movies are completely mediocre, but watchable


Haven't seen this and I don't know if I will. Granted, I'm a fan of video games and such, but the humor and concept I just don't think is for me.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

I saw The Fast and The Furious for like the dozenth time. It's my shitty comfort movie.


----------



## tangential

ExistenZ by David Cronenberg. It's actually very similar to Inception but lower budget and more creepy. 

Cronenberg's movies are always so creepy. In a way that you want to stop watching but you just *can't*. :crazy:


----------



## Aleksei

Salt. Pretty cool movie.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Cats vs Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore - 3D

Long story, don't ask >.>


----------



## Darkestblue

The Dreamers. It was a good change from the "normal" movies I've been watching lately. A good change from normal everything.


----------



## Nasmoe

Takers. It was okay :\


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

I Am Legend


----------



## Alima

Zombieland


----------



## kiwigrl

Aeon Flux. It was alright.


----------



## Coccinellidae

I started to watch "Veronica Decides to Die" though I haven't finished with that yet. :laughing:


----------



## L'Empereur

Gangs of New York


----------



## Hiccups24-7

From something someone said I just had to watch *School of Rock* again and I'm glad I did! Jack Black is crazy funny in it! Such a rare movie. four and a half blown guitar amps out of five.


----------



## xezene

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

I don't remember. Was it either 'Manhunter' or 'Scott Pilgrim'?


----------



## Jojo

The Town. It wasn't bad.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Guns of Navarone.


----------



## Jncky

Starter for 10

Nice suprise. Also James McAvoy is great in it.


----------



## Liontiger

I Can't Think Straight and
The World Unseen


----------



## weka

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> There Will Be Blood
> 
> Excellent. The cinematography (the scene with the burning oil well was so incredibly beautiful and brutal), the AWESOME soundtrack, Daniel Day-Lewis (!!!), the fucked up-ness, everything.


Yeah that was a cracker!

Last film I saw was Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans

Better than Ferrara's original I thought. Herzog captured more darkness and general "badness" although the original revolves around forgiveness, and this one revolves around going in circles of ever increasing badness, so nto reallyt he same movie.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

The Pink Panther Strikes Again

ilu Clouseau - and yeah, he's a perfect reason to go insane. I don't blame Dreyfus in the least.


----------



## Darkestblue

The Back to the Future trilogy.


----------



## TurquoiseSunset

Murder at the Vicarage :laughing:


----------



## Liontiger

I Can't Think Straight


----------



## HannibalLecter

Godsend...


----------



## emu8

Just finished watching "Amadeus"....haven't seen it in years and it's even better than I remembered.


----------



## Jncky

Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea (Gake no ue no Ponyo)

So beautiful to watch.


----------



## Vanargand

The Zombie Diaries 

Man was that awful, and I'm a fan of zombie movies. :sad:


----------



## Darkestblue

Memento. whoaaaaa backwards


----------



## xezene

Alien!

Classic in the perfect sense of the word.


----------



## lumbajak

I just finished Star Trek III: The Search for Spock. I love Star Trek so much. And the 80s. Space-80s. So good.


----------



## Darkestblue

Mind Game..


----------



## hpr

I saw Toy Story 3 on Saturday, it was pretty nice. At least a better sequel than most are. Pixar is awesome


----------



## Drewbie

Finally saw Iron Man 2... It was alright, but there were not nearly enough explosions.


----------



## WikiAddict

Das Experiment


----------



## Cosmic Observer

Eyes Wide Shut. Great movie.


----------



## lylyness

This Film Is Not Yet Rated. Which had Eyes Wide Shut in it. ^^ Awesome documentary about the MPAA and film censorship.


----------



## HannibalLecter

The Ninth Gate.


----------



## GiGi

Last night I watched "After Life." It's one of those plot twister movies but not impossible to figure out way before the end.


----------



## Drewbie

I just watched Better Than Chocolate and it was indeed. New favorite for me.


----------



## iDane

Case 39

....


----------



## OctoberSkye

Iron Man 2 for the second time.


----------



## L'Empereur

Casino.....


----------



## babblingbrook

De helaasheid der dingen (The Misfortunates) fantastic movie


----------



## cuppacoffee

*Interstate 60 * movie

One of my favourite movies! Epic!


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

The Blues Brothers

_So_ much fun: the soundtrack, Ray Charles, the car carnage, Carrie Fisher, the hick bar, their place right next to the L etc

How much for your women?


----------



## Sily

Finally got to see Up In The Air last night. Pretty good flick & enjoyed it.


----------



## Jncky

Dark City


The ending is pretty epic.


----------



## 007phantom

Inception, for some reason it felt like too much of a knock off of _The Matrix_ for me to enjoy it


----------



## PseudoSenator

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> Casino.....


*Yes!!!!*


Gladiator


----------



## GiGi

I watched a movie called "Frozen". I thought it was good. I like movies where people have to figure out how to survive some dangerous situation.


----------



## kiwigrl

The number 23. Not bad.


----------



## markden111

Yesterday i watched with friends the good action movie "Machete".An enjoyable movie give it 7.5/10


----------



## Drewbie

Last night I watched the movie Lo. It was cute.


----------



## OctoberSkye

Mockingbird Don't Sing

I already knew the story behind the film. It was pretty much an hour and a half of what was summed up in a few paragraphs on Wikipedia.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Where The Wild Things Are

.....aaaaarrrrrrooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## ladyinred3

The Last Song. Surprisingly, it wasn't that bad. In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## TurquoiseSunset

The Sunday night movie was Old Dogs - 5/10 at best, except for the line: "There are babies on board!!!"


----------



## kiwigrl

Despicable Me. 
I took my sons to it today, not expecting too much. But I did have a few laughs, it was quite good.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

The first X-Files movie

Apparently I didn't pay much attention to it when it first came out in 98 - I could remember some of the scenes but I seemingly missed out on the whole point of the plot. It was a pretty neat plot actually.


----------



## GiGi

I watched Storm of the Century, for the umpteenth time. 

I love that movie.


----------



## L'Empereur

Revolutionary Road. Pretty weird movie, I'd say.


----------



## pretty.Odd

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## GiGi

I watched "The Edge" again. Anthony Hopkins is a genius. And Alex Baldwin as the bad guy was a great choice. You wouldn't think those two together would make a great movie but surprise, surprise.


----------



## Drewbie

I just watched C.R.A.Z.Y.

Super amazing movie. Guh! I loved it. 

I feel like every time I watch a new movie these days it becomes my favorite, but this one was just made of awesome. >.>


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Under Siege 2 

lols


----------



## MoonLight

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time...so BLAH! Sheesh the script was bad.

Nanny McPhee and the big bang: At least that was entertaining even if it is a kid movie though I'm not sure about the part in which the kids diffuse the bomb. *sorry for the spoiler*


----------



## The Vizier

Detective Dee and the Mystery of the Phantom Flame! It was pretty spectacular. I love Carina Lau in her role as the Empress Wu Zetian. She was very awe inspiring and Machiavellian. Check out her armour in my signature. Andy Lau was pretty cool as the lead actor as well. Overall it is a great movie worth watching again.


----------



## GiGi

I watched Grey Gardens, Darling. I like movies about eccentric people.


----------



## Blue Butterfly

GiGi said:


> I watched Grey Gardens, Darling. I like movies about eccentric people.


I am going to get that one. I have never seen it.

I just watched Titanic. I love that one so I watch it over and over again.


----------



## Outcode

I saw Milk last night, it was really interesting.


----------



## Agile

I saw "Moon", and it was phenomenal.


----------



## GiGi

I watched The Red Baron. 

...guess what it was about! :happy:

I love historical movies and this was a good one. I did not know much about Manfred Von Richthrofen.


----------



## Fluffy Panda Bear

The last movie I watched was Veggie Tales. roud:


----------



## Ti Dominant

Sadly... The Departed.
I didn't really like it.


----------



## kiwigrl

The Sweetest Thing. Yeah it's old but it_ is_ funny, especially the penis song in the restaurant, I was LMAO at that.


----------



## kiwigrl

Ti Dominant said:


> Sadly... The Departed.
> I didn't really like it.


really? I liked that movie.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*X-men: the last stand.* I only watched it because it had Ellen Page in it, though she was only in it for about a totally of 10mins. blah. Yeah it had a decent enough plot but it was done a bit cheesy and lame... why didn't some of the mutants use their awesome powers before half their friends got killed? I mean.... ....yeah ok I know it was just a movie... but.... ahh...eerrr... :frustrating:


----------



## nadineinc

the last one i watched was a nightmere before christmas. i like the long legs and arms the characters had, or that jack skellington had


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Human Traffic....................







....................................folder B!


----------



## Sily

Hiccups24-7 said:


> Human Traffic....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................................folder B!


Love your smilies! 

Last movie I watched was last night and I think I'm the last person on Earth to finally see it but -- Up. I liked it, especially all the pretty balloons together. I feel a future signature and avatar coming up for me of just a bunch of balloons together.


----------



## tangential

Network. Really, I think everybody should see this movie at least once in their lives. Because Faye Dunaway was great in it. Voting disparity between men and women is significant. Network (1976) - User ratings


----------



## MoonLight

*Agora*

Nice movie though I don't agree with some of the ideas the movie tried to portray but I recommend it.


----------



## L'Empereur

Robin Hood


----------



## kiwigrl

I was watching Bramstokers Dracula on tv last night, however I got tired an went to bed so I didn't see the ending. 

Somebody tell me did they save Mina and kill Dracula in the end?


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Groove (2000)*

..........folder D. Don't get me wrong it was a fun movie... but to pull of a decent rave movie it takes more than this! Still enjoyable ^___^


----------



## SyndiCat

Iron Man 2. 



Man, I wish I could be an actor and co-star with Gwyneth Paltrow. Uhh, I'd have a hard time faking that kiss. She reminds me of one of my flings from when I was 16. Gorrggeeous.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Go Ask Alice (1973)* .......... I heard that this was adapted to film when I first read the book but I only just tracked it down and watched. I know this film is shown in schools but I was expecting a little more action and detail than this. It was incredibly ridiculously watered down compared to the book, which was a real shame they could of done so much more with it. 

This version I got has a menu voice-over speech and one of the things the speaker says is "an insight into the complicated mind of a teenager, an area where many teachers and parents don't understand". I laughed my ass off at that! 

..folder D.


----------



## iDane

A Home at the End of the World


----------



## kiwigrl

The Bucket List. It was brilliant, I loved it.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Go (1999)* ...a lot better than I remember it.. I think the first time around I probably would have put it in folder C but this time it's going in folder B.


----------



## Mwuuh

*Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban*... my mother's having a film marathon again. :tongue:


----------



## kiwigrl

V for Vendetta
I loved it. Pity he had to die to prove his point though.


----------



## Jazibelle

Grandma's boy 
very funny!


----------



## SyndiCat

The Last Airbender

It was horrible. Great concept, great effects, but there was nothing but horrible acting, horrible acting, horrible acting. And it was hard to pay attention to the movie because Night's skipped so many important things from the anime that you were blind throughout half the movie going "What?" Story-jumping is bad for ya, bad, bad, bad. He would be better off making 20 movies instead of just 4 fast paced ones.


----------



## confusedone

The Devil and Daniel Johnston..

Beautiful! roud:


----------



## L'Empereur

Percy Jackson and the Olympians. It was ok, but it was too much like Clash of the Titans. :/


----------



## Darkestblue

Color of Night

It was good. Predictable, but good.


----------



## Ti Dominant

Close encounters of the Third Kind.


----------



## madhatter

The Answer Man...I was pleasantly surprised.

Had one of my favorite new quotes: Maybe he's not a good candidate to be a robot in your clone army.


----------



## weka

I Come With the Rain.

Fragmented, dark, twisted, madness.


----------



## reyesaaronringo

the last dragon, butch cassedy n the sundance kid and suspicion


----------



## MoonLight

Toy story 3

It made me miss my old toys. :crazy:


----------



## Ti Dominant

*City of God*
It's an awesome movie. If you can't seen it, go grab it.


----------



## rubber soul

*Blue Valentine*

24 hours later and I'm still emotionally drained from it.


----------



## Jojo

Jackass 3-d... Bar fight made me cry from laughing


----------



## Hardstyler

Saw super troopers with my friends last night at a party.


----------



## Darkestblue

Reign of Assassins


----------



## Rusalka

_The Dark Knight_ over again for the first time in a year. Oh, God, it made me feel so much better. I think what I'm lacking in life and what is making me so depressed is something as deep and meaningful as that movie's message. I don't wanna return to the meaningless reality and monotony of life anytime soon. :bored:


----------



## MoonLight

*A love song for Bobby Long*


----------



## confusedone

Erbse said:


> Magnolia by far was the worst movie I've ever seen.


Why do you think so? (curious)


----------



## cardinalfire

Clouzot's Mystery of Picasso... I'm thinking of learning French just to understand the conversations in this film.

The Mystery of Picasso | Watch Free Documentary Online


----------



## Lad

Paranormal Activity 2, christ that movie was terrible. (Admittedly, I liked the first one though)

I'm getting a little tired of "scary" movies using just a loud noise to overload your senses rather than actually scare the crap out of you with imagery. I want to so be messed up so that I need to do the cross to myself every night before I go to bed... and I'm not even religious!


----------



## Sily

Saw The Hurt Locker last night on Showtime or Starz, can't remember which. I was not impressed.


----------



## Medea

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Ti Dominant

Lad said:


> Paranormal Activity 2, christ that movie was terrible. (Admittedly, I liked the first one though)
> 
> I'm getting a little tired of "scary" movies using just a loud noise to overload your senses rather than actually scare the crap out of you with imagery. I want to so be messed up so that I need to do the cross to myself every night before I go to bed... and I'm not even religious!


Yeah, I feel like that the Evil Dead had awesome scary sounds, but the picture quality was horrible.


----------



## TheSeer91

dr.strangelove


----------



## strawberryLola

The Ditchdigger's Daughters..


----------



## Eleuther

Bright Star by Jane Campion. Incredibly boring!


----------



## mnemonicfx

Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps.

My favorite character in that movie is actually Lou. Too bad he's dead.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Super high me* - yeah it was ok....kinda made me want to see it done by someone who actually has a personality though.

Folder D.


----------



## SyndiCat

I tried to watch Pitch Black, but, I couldn't focus.
I tried to watch Chronicles of Riddick, but I am instead here posting.


----------



## Ti Dominant

Star Wars IV: A New Hope.
It was actually pretty good this time around. 
Luke and Han Solo, as characters, are much more developed and likable. 
The story's also pretty good (how it flows from Revenge of the Sith).

Star Wars is awesome.


----------



## tuna

House, a Japanese horror/comedy. _Most hideously wonderful thing ever_ and also the most amazing, beautiful, hilarious pile of what-the-fuck-is-this-I-do-not-even I have ever seen. It's really... cheesy, and mindbending, and nightmarish (in a really good way), and simultaneously predictable and unpredictable, and it's the only horror movie I've ever seen that I actually enjoyed. _So ridiculous all the time_ ahh it was just... awesome.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Inception* (finally).... very different to what I've heard and read about. It was quite an interesting film indeed with repeat value so it seems  
Only thing that annoyed me was on the snow level it was like "who dat? ..and who dat? is that a good guy or bad guy? that who dat?!" :O

Folder B


----------



## Erbse

Revolver.

I liked it a lot, though the ending was a bit of a too blunt giveaway - interestingly enough there still appeared to be people that didn't get the message.


----------



## purplelily

The Reader and I did not like it - the acting and the production was good but the storyline was beyond me -- after watching it I did not know where to begin to start analysing it!


----------



## HannibalLecter

Boogeyman 2.


----------



## noosabar

. Two Hands .


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Interstella 5555 (2003)* - it made more sense that what I was expecting it to from having no dialogue but it also reminded me of battle of the planets more than I thought it would!!!


----------



## Ti Dominant

The Incredibles. Awesome movie.


----------



## Immemorial

V For Vendetta.


----------



## lonewolf

DarkestHour said:


> V For Vendetta.


Good movie!


----------



## Stillwater

scott pilgrim vs the world

i gave it a 7 in my mind, liked some of the can-con...cbc shirt for one


----------



## Scientia

Mean Girls. Aahah, how i love that movie. <3333333


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Wanda Sykes - ima be me (2009)* - yeah k ok it's not a movie but I watched it so I'm at least half justified posting this here.. which is good enough for me!!! ^_________^
So I watched it and I enjoyed it so much so I shared it.. she be the funny! 
If it were a movie I'd store it in folder B.


----------



## Kyonkichi

I'm watching The Crazies right now. It's pretty cool so far.


----------



## Medea

Office Space.

Oh...oh....OH


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Myths For Profit: 7/10
Good Morning Kandahar: 8/10
Soldiers of Conscience: 6.5/10 (The first half of this pissed me off.)


----------



## Harley

_Strangers on a Train_ which was about a few weeks ago, which goes to show how I am starting to become culturally and technologically archaic.


----------



## Medea

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.


----------



## Neon Knight

*Mysterious Skin:*
"The summer I was eight years old, five hours disappeared from my life. Five hours, lost, gone without a trace..." These are the words of Brian Lackey (Brady Corbet), a troubled 18 year-old, growing up in the stiflingly small town of Hutchinson, Kansas. Plagued by nightmares, Brian believes that he may have been the victim of an alien abduction. Local Neil McCormick (Joseph Gordon-Levitt) however, is the ultimate beautiful outsider. With a loving but promiscuous mother (Elisabeth Shue), Neil is wise beyond his years and curious about his developing sexuality, having found what he perceived to be love from his Little League baseball coach (played by Hal Hartley veteran Bill Sage) at a very early age. Now, ten years later, Neil is a teenage hustler, nonchalant about the dangerous path his life is taking. Neil's pursuit of love leads him to New York City, while Brian's voyage of self discovery leads him to Neil - who helps him to unlock the dark secrets of their past. Based on the acclaimed novel by Scott Heim, "Mysterious Skin" explores the hearts and minds of two very different boys who come to find the key to their future happiness lies in the exorcism of their collective demons.

Most intense movie I've seen in a while, I wish I hadn't missed the first half hour. If and when it plays again I'll have to watch the whole thing despite knowing how it ends already just to fill in the blanks.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa

Cujo.....poor doggie. :sad:


----------



## Jojo

Get Him To the Greek was good.

I also saw The GIrl with Dragon Tattoo. I think the directing stunk but the acting was good. Editing horrible.


----------



## Darkestblue

red. 5/10

........


----------



## tuna

How to Train Your Dragon, immediately followed by Hot Fuzz. _Best movie party ever_.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Shutter Island and Manufacture of Consent


----------



## Kyonkichi

Toy Story 3. It was sad.:sad:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Howl's Moving Castle* - yeah it was ok. folder C.


----------



## Lady K

_The House on Sorority Row._ I love old school horror movies.


----------



## Rose Belle

The Hangover as a movie..documentery..Josph Campbell.. The Myth..TV Lewis C.K. comedy central


----------



## TheWaffle

The A-Team. It was actually pretty good.


----------



## Darkestblue

Wallstreet 2

I felt slightly smarter after watching that.


----------



## toe tag

Mirrors. The melted eyeball was pretty nauseous.


----------



## Biracial

vengence on netflix


----------



## saynomore

Snatch.

It's not English..It's not Irish..It's just Pikey.


----------



## Exayevie

Kung Fu Panda.

Pretty good  it was enjoyable, but nothing that would make my top ten.


----------



## Darkestblue

500 days of summer

i really liked it. the main character and i are so alike.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Aqua Teen Hunger Force - Gets better every time I watch it.


----------



## Sily

It was sparkly. :happy:


----------



## Darkestblue

black swan. that was intense


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I've been watching a lot of good movies lately: Good Will Hunting, Brother From Another Planet, 127 Hours, Black Swan, Fighter.


----------



## Medea

Sling Blade
American Drive Through


----------



## Nearsification

Freedom Writers. One of the best movies ever. Watch it.


----------



## Ikrash

saw6. has anyone seen it?


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*My Neighbour Totoro - *.. I enjoyed this a lot! :shocked: folder b!

*







*​


----------



## MelodyGirl

Ramona and Beezus. Adult men I knew even gushed about how wonderful it was, so, out of sheer curiosity, even though I had no interest, I watched it.
It was just as I thought - kid-relationship-with-family movie that was mediocre. What was the attraction about it to so many people? Selena Gomez?


----------



## prplchknz

Good Will Hunting. Though that was a week ago I've been watching shows like when we left earth, myth busters, and the universe. You know semi educational shows with a sort of a sciencey slant.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin




----------



## kiwigrl

The Snow Globe - It was a very enjoyable, cute little "disney style" movie.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

The Island

meh - interesting premise but executed in the blandest, most Michael Bay-way


----------



## SL1D3R

I just saw Tron. I kinda liked it.


----------



## Jojo

I keep watching A-Team over and over. Guilty Pleasure.
The Girl Who Played with Fire.


----------



## PseudoSenator

Gorillas in the Mist


----------



## Jncky

Munich

Seen it at least 5 times...It's brutal and rough. A very challenging movie to watch. But the acting is top notch and the locations are beautiful. Camera work is superb.


----------



## Vaka

It's called The Butcher Boy. I really liked it, but I'm not completely sure why...


----------



## Goaty

_True Grit_. I'm not the biggest western-movie fan, but it definitely held my attention.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Contact. I give it an 87%, was going back and forth between 87% and 86%, but I thought I give it the edge and raise it to a B+ instead of just a B.... But a low B+....... which is kind of an oxymoron.............. lol


----------



## Terrestrial Wisdom

Amelie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj0CK_jgNns&feature=related


----------



## Galaris

TerrestrialSunBeamBeing said:


> Amelie
> 
> YouTube - Amélie - US/English Trailer


Same. For like 10th time.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

YouTube - The Curious Case of Benjamin Button trailer #1 HD

YouTube - Laurence Olivier's Hamlet


----------



## TheWaffle

The Dilemma. It's mediocre at best. It's supposed to be a comedy/drama but it doesn't succeed in either.


----------



## Liontiger

Lilo & Stitch


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Eureka Seven: Pocket Full of Rainbows

I'm going to pretend that I didn't see it and that the franchise ended for me with episode 50 of the anime.


----------



## Pow

Dirty Harry. 

Old classics never die.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

3 of the Naked Gun movies. 

RIP Leslie Nielsen <3


----------



## Hiccups24-7

highly recommended... folder A.


----------



## AussieChick

The last movie i saw at the cinema was Part 1 of the Final Harry Potter film(#7)I took my 12yr old son to see it.Will have to go see Part 2 now.


----------



## Crystall

Was pretty good. The style of the movie wasn't your average teen-flick. A bit like Juno. Better than expected.


----------



## Vaka

Hmmm...I kinda feel like I was the only one who didn't think Easy A was that great. It was funny, atleast.


----------



## Crystall

Paranoid Android said:


> Hmmm...I kinda feel like I was the only one who didn't think Easy A was that great. It was funny, atleast.


Meh, didn't say I was overly impressed. Just that it was better than I had expected.


----------



## Omnivian

I saw 'The Green Hornet' yesterday. It was alright. I had a number of laughs. I'm curious about the original concept and I'll try to check it out.


----------



## BehindSmile

Black Swan...I wasn't too impressed for all the hype it got. I love Natalie Portman and dance, but it wasn't as good as made out to be.


----------



## TheWaffle

Watched "All About Steve." I didn't like it. Sandra Bullock's character was much more creepy than quirky.


----------



## Omnivian

I saw 'Oldboy' last night for the second time. A korean movie along the lines of 'The Count of Monte Cristo'. Don't want to give much away. To me this is an amazing work of art. The style of this movie is very appealing to me, it really takes me into the movie and makes me think. This movie gives you a lot to take in: an amazing story, well told; interesting characters, and even some comedy and action.


----------



## Jojo

Percy Jackson and the Olympians
Enchanted


----------



## L'Empereur

Piranha. It was one of the funniest movies I've seen in a while.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Run, Lola, Run. A good movie and I loved the soundtrack.


----------



## Amyrose

The King's Speach.


----------



## Toska

Inception, finally. Pretty good, lived up to all the hype :] 9/10

Black, hindi movie portraying a deaf/blind/mute girl and her struggle to go through college. EPIC catharsis, great acting. 9/10


----------



## MissMaja

Dear John.. love the ending


----------



## Azura Nova

Easy A, wasn't bad but meh.


----------



## sonicdrink

Tron: Legacy same review as above poster


----------



## L'Empereur

Return of the King


----------



## cdnwolverine

Harvey because of the Dan le sac VS Scroobius Pip's Waiting for the Beat To Kick In.






Excellent movie.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

The King's Speech
Tales From the Hood
Howard Zinn: You Can't Be Neutral
Discovering the Human Language
Sin Nobre
James and the Giant Peach
South Central


----------



## lonewolf

The Dark Knight

Need I say more? - 5/5 stars


----------



## TheGodlessCapitalist

He's Such a Girl


----------



## L'Empereur

the A-Team. it was better than I expected.


----------



## Einsteinette

The curious case of Benjamin button ... it's my second time that is one great movie ! :crying:


----------



## claircat

i saw the kings speech, absolutely brilliant film, very moving and inspiring. Always love the underdog stories when they triumph in the end, cant recommend it enough:happy:


----------



## Einsteinette

claircat said:


> i saw the kings speech, absolutely brilliant film, very moving and inspiring. Always love the underdog stories when they triumph in the end, cant recommend it enough:happy:


Collin Firth is amazing ♥♥♥


----------



## sonicdrink

Ratatouille!! such a cute movie


----------



## Enkidu

The Dark Knight


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Pork Chop Hill


----------



## Liontiger

Despicable Me


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Bitter Feast - Surprisingly good.


----------



## sonicdrink

The Theif and the Cobbler: Recobbled Cut

Beautiful work of animation


----------



## Lokkye

The Shining lol.. book wasn't much.. movie was heaps better.. thought of watching it MUCH earlier.. but never got to it lol


----------



## carson

Harry Brown - unrealistic/unbelieveable at times, but overall good entertainment.


----------



## angularvelocity

Good Will Hunting. SOOOO GOOD.


----------



## L'Empereur

Red.......


----------



## AMGunn

Shutter Island, watched again late last night. Very taut, a bloody thriller, with an emotional, psychological twist.


----------



## Stephen

I watched The Spirit of the Beehive a couple of days ago. Thought it was gorgeous.


----------



## dormouse

"How to train your dragon", and it was amazing! It was the first animated movie I really enjoyed since Disney's classics.


----------



## kiwigrl

How to train your dragon. Not a bad kids movie.


----------



## Erudis

Tangled.
One of the best animations I've seen lately.
Amazing work with the visuals, and the characters are really charismatic and captivating. Specially the chameleon, I believe he deserves a film of his own.


----------



## pinkrasputin

OMG. I just barely saw "Running with Scissors" and it's absofuckinglutely crazy. Just crazy. I think about it all day and it's craziness.


----------



## Terrestrial Wisdom

Benny & Joon


----------



## L'Empereur

The King's Speech


----------



## Eylrid

Cirque Du Freak
I loved the bizarreness of it.


----------



## Darkestblue

true grit...again


----------



## rrk2rivera

Inception was the last movie which I have seen with my friends in theaters.


----------



## Miriamisfj

Labrynth on dvd


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Soul Power

It was full of great music.


----------



## halah

confessions of a dangerous mind


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I managed to catch up on a few films over the past few days...

*The Social Network (2010)* - nice.

*The Twilight Saga - Eclipse (2010)* - yeeah well I'd done the other two, it was painful in most parts but not that bad over all..

*24hr Party People (2002)* - classic. Still forever glad I refused to buy or d/l any Happy Mondays albums, fucking twats.

*The Yellow Handkerchief (2008)* - at the start I was like "yeah go on then make me cry, I dare you", it so got me at the end xP

*SuperBad (2007)* - third time I've watched it, first time I've been brave enough to say it's one of my all time favourite fun films!


----------



## Disfigurine

Arsenic and Old Lace


looooooooved it


----------



## Snakecharmer

*Scott Pilgrim vs The World* - loved it. Very clever and unique.

*Inception* - Best movie I've seen in years.

*Black Swan* - Thought it was fantastic. Beautifully done. 

*The Fighter* - Excellent.

And now, for something different...
We went to see *Season of the Witch* last night. WORST movie I've seen in years. I was ready to walk out after the first 10 minutes...historical inaccuracies, horrible acting, ridiculous, inconsistent plot... and I just couldn't take it. Terrible film.


----------



## PistisSophia

I got sucked into watching "The Craigslist Killer", by accident, just flipping. Didn't expect it to be very interesting, but jeez Louise, it was quite compelling.

The med student, his double life, and his fiancee', in denial about the whole thing.....and the riveting end...not bad for a TV movie.


----------



## Plancks Epic

Unstoppable: Eh, the plot really limits character development.

Red: Funnier than I thought it would be.

The Social Network: Great movie!

Flipped: Decent movie. Like a little brother version of Stand By Me.

Next on my list: The American, probably.


----------



## Stephen

I just finished watching "Cairo Time", which was a beautiful movie, and right now I'm watching "They Shoot Horses, Don't They?" which is, so far, very nice.


----------



## Eylrid

Belua said:


> Arsenic and Old Lace
> 
> 
> looooooooved it


I've never seen the movie, but our community put on the play some years back. Hilarious.


----------



## carson

Four hours of "Che"

Average but interesting


----------



## Sily

My Dog Tulip.

If you are a dog lover, find this movie and find it quick.


----------



## Vaka

Let Me In...it was pretty good. I like how the vampire was presented in it.


----------



## Stephen

I attempted to watch Bram Stoker's Dracula last night. I only got about halfway through. I found it very disappointing.


----------



## ANewExistence

Paranoid Android said:


> Let Me In...it was pretty good. I like how the vampire was presented in it.


Though it's pretty close to the original, I like the original more. I think the relationship between the two main characters was better fleshed out.

Last movie I watched was Donnie Darko.


----------



## Vaka

ANewExistence said:


> Though it's pretty close to the original, I like the original more. I think the relationship between the two main characters was better fleshed out.


I haven't really seen the original, though I want to


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.....Again....I absolutely love that film.


----------



## Erudis

Percy Jackson.

I regret it, it was awful.


----------



## SuperDevastation

Last night, The green promise on IMDb, but I couldn't watch all of it since it was close to bedtime for me.


----------



## Eylrid

The Parking Lot Movie. An excellent look into the world of a job to which most people don't give two seconds thought.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

The King's Speech - moving and hilarious and soooo very good. I loved all the Australian jokes and the all the pride and prejudice alumni.


----------



## kiwigrl

Unbreakable.... bit slow for my liking but it was ok.


----------



## lib

Watching "The Resident" at the moment. The connection is a bit slow at this internet-cafe (but only 32 US cents an hour) so I have to do several things like PerC and You Tube besides the online movie-channel. Hillary Swank looks absolutely gorgeous - especially coming out of the bathtub! :tongue:
It's also about a creepy landlord. :shocked:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

I watched " TOWN " this week with Ben Affleck. He directed, also playing the
leading role. It was awesome, lots of action, with a great story. A little long,
although not draggy, you may want to give yourself some extra time.


----------



## PistisSophia

King's Speech was excellent.....probably will win many Oscars.

I'd like to see "The Way Back" next.


----------



## purplegirl

Today I watched "Letters to Juliet". A sweet movie.


----------



## Medea

Black Swan.


----------



## latent.sage

*last movie*

it was "conviction"


----------



## Drewbie

XXY. I found it to be really moving.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

edit: just remembered I have this poster on my wall...









*DIG*!

First time since it came out! lols I forgot how amazing this was... shame the torrent I d/led was in 4:3 and had a grey line down the right hand side of the screen, now I have to find another torrent of it :/
O yeah folder A ...needless to say B )


----------



## Eylrid

Fifth Element - weird, funny


----------



## refugee

Le Rouge et le Noir (1997 version)


----------



## kiwigrl

Black Swan.... the clarity came as I was walking out of the theatre thinking about it. Brilliant. 9/10.


----------



## Stephen

I watched There Will Be Blood last night. Brilliant, horrifying, incredibly vivid, and astonishing to listen to.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Tron (2011)
Blade Runner
Waking Life


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist - exactly the kind of cutesy hipster movie you think it's going to be. I have to say there is one scene that is so gross and so hilarious.


----------



## Toska

Black Swan. 
Whoa. WHOA. That stirred me up reeeeeeaaal good. I'm having lapses of consciousness where I zone out to a dark, vacuous netherworld. >_<

10/10


----------



## TheWaffle

The Hangover. It was funny, but it didn't live up to the hype it had created.


----------



## Pearls

Little Fockers. 
I don't really like it. But I guess it was okay.


----------



## Jojo

Going the Distance.
and Date Night


----------



## Ti Dominant

Pay It Forward. Pretty good movie.


----------



## Harley

Gone With the Wind. 3 hours well spent.


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## PaintMyNocturneBlue

Kind of a Funny Story. It was okay; I expected more depth.


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## MonieJ

I am Number Four and it was good hope they come out with a sequel:wink:


----------



## noz

Ben Affleck's THE TOWN. Y'all will just LOVE it...


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## PseudoSenator

* I've posted too many times in this thread in too short a time...Netflix is consuming me; resistance is futile. *


----------



## carson

*Interview*, with skeletor and whatsherface... Sunburn... no Sienna Miller. NOt worth the effort to be honest


----------



## possiBri

The Lookout – pretty good... gotta love Jason Gordon Levitt!


----------



## TheWaffle

It was pretty intense, haha. But I liked it.


----------



## jezroue

The Secret in Their Eyes (Spanish: El secreto de sus ojos)

Great Cinematography. Great actor performance. Great script.


----------



## rose

*last movie....chosen for healthy recovery*

Sound of Music, part of it, planned watching it as lightness for recovery from minor surgery -- not typical movie for me

it is a great movie......and based on real life

some friends of mine can't stand to watch it; I think that's funny


----------



## rose

*thanks*



jezroue said:


> The Secret in Their Eyes (Spanish: El secreto de sus ojos)
> 
> Great Cinematography. Great actor performance. Great script.



I'll check this movie out.....reason I like this thread so much; is hearing of different movies, as well, as amusingly interesting to find what films people watch


----------



## Eylrid

Star Wars Uncut / Watch the Movie


----------



## Listener

In the process of watching Ben Hur.


----------



## Peacock

The Science of Sleep.
I love it, but my boyfriend keeps on comparing me to the main character(schizo).... so I would suggest it to any NF personality type.


----------



## Snakecharmer

gravitycantforget said:


> @ Snakecharmer - I saw The Adjustment Bureau the other day...good points, nice ideas, good music, and had a sort of timeless look, bad points - 2 of the least charismatic actors in the lead roles, cheesy ending and not that close to the original short story. OK worth watching but do not expect anything spectacular


@gravitycantforget

I agree with all of your points - but I'm a fan of Emily Blunt. The ending was a big disappointment.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*Friday* (1995)


----------



## Noe

Hard Candy. :mellow:


----------



## Toska

Jackie Brown. Badass.


----------



## sonicdrink

Megamind

10char


----------



## Kilgore Trout

*Up. *


*The Cats of Mirikitani. *(Fantastic documentary about a homeless Asian man that creates beautiful artwork in NYC. He was thrown into a Japanese interment camp in 1942 and lost touch with his sister. The rest of his family died from the atomic bomb during WWII.)

*Ip Man*


----------



## shashastone

I had watched tangled movie last to last month.The story of this movie is musical based and i love to watch this genre of movies a lot.


----------



## Bobiliya S

Finally just managed to watch the Paranormal Activity2 in the theatres; I was so excited when I watched the trailer but the movie was so bores and not up to the slandered of the first version. Only the last 10 minutes brings some sort of excitement to the audience.


----------



## L'Empereur

Dear John :blushed:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Run Lola Run.

George Carlin's special, It's Bad For Ya.

Samurai Rebellion.


----------



## possiBri

OMG I LOVE Lola Rennt (Run Lola Run)!

Daniel Tosh's Happy Thoughts (it wasn't exactly a movie, but it was on DVD lol)


----------



## L'Empereur

Final Fantasy VII: The Advent Children again. roud:


----------



## Toska

Ghost World. Perfect portrayal of my "feelings" D:


----------



## sugarhiccup

Mary and Max


----------



## kiwigrl

Limitless... It was exciting. imagine if that was actually possible & you had that much knowledge.


----------



## possiBri

kiwigrl said:


> Limitless... It was exciting. imagine if that was actually possible & you had that much knowledge.


He's basically a super ENTP... wooo!


----------



## Blitz

Last two..

The Core - Morgan Freeman and Antonio Banderas

Lucky Slevin - Lucy Liu, Morgan Freeman, Josh Hartnett, Ben Kingsley. This was great, loved the patterns.


----------



## Erudis

Fantasia.

10 characters rule.


----------



## gravitycantforget

The first version of The Lathe Of heaven - a tad disappointing as the book is very good


----------



## gravitycantforget

Snakecharmer said:


> @gravitycantforget
> 
> I agree with all of your points - but I'm a fan of Emily Blunt. The ending was a big disappointment.


I thought the may have ended it with a moral dilemma..does he quit his politics for love or does she quit her dancing/choreography for love


----------



## Toska

Annie Hall. Aaaand suddenly not so socially awkward anymore.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sucker Punch

I liked it, especially the styling and music.


----------



## sugarhiccup

Into the Wild


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Limitless,an interesting theme,yet poorly managed and stifled with unimaginative players.


----------



## keelinyeah

Empire Records. It's good if you dig cheesiness and/or the 90's.


----------



## kiwigrl

Ghostwriter. I liked it ...strange ending.


----------



## gravitycantforget

Snakecharmer said:


> Sucker Punch
> 
> I liked it, especially the styling and music.


Sucker Punch is possibly THE worst movie at present - yes it looks good but nearly everything else is sooo jaded. The fight scenes are dreary because we know the characters wont get hurt and even if they do we dont care. The acting is well...I dont see any of the people involved winning awards.Just several pretty girls fighting. Spice Girls with swords and guns. Sub-pornography really


----------



## Elsewhere1

The Fighter, it was a great movie!!


----------



## bdjohn06

A Beautiful Mind and Fight Club back-to-back. A Beautiful Mind was better in my opinion but both movies were great.


----------



## chasingstarlight

Lemme think...haven't watched a movie in a while lol. But I believe the last one I watched was Tangled.


----------



## lib

Limitless!


----------



## gravitycantforget

Saw Toy Story 3 - actually pretty good and inventive in places - they should give it rest though


----------



## Elsewhere1

The Tourist

It was a really good movie!!:wink:


----------



## Medea

The Man Who Cried
I got so bored I passed out half way through though.


----------



## Outcode

The Green Hornet. It was alright, amusing at some parts.


----------



## MonieJ

Takers it was pretty good


----------



## DarkyNWO

_Season of the witch_ with that Cage guy. Totally rubbish movie. It had potential though, it could have been a decent film, but oooooh no. Friggin hollywood.


----------



## sugarhiccup

Welcome to the Rileys

Dorian Gray


----------



## steinmann

Good Will Hunting!


----------



## dalsgaard

I watched "Perfume: The story of a murderer" again yesterday. What a fascinating movie!


----------



## Slider

I watched Micmacs and would highly recommend it.


----------



## TheWaffle

I watched Dinner for Schmucks. It was excruciating to watch. I know that idiocy is the whole appeal of the movie, but that didn't stop me from facepalming my way through it. It had its funny parts (mind control, Morgan Freeman, etc) though.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I watched Dogtooth. One of the weirdest, most surreal and generally terrifying films I've ever seen.
And it's supposed to be a comedy.
I watched it at about 3 in the morning after going to a gig on some dodgy channel I've never heard of.
Brilliant.


----------



## DevislAnegel54

*The Road.*

...


----------



## 21954

The last one I _paused_ (like 5 minutes ago) was "Topsy Turvy." It's about Gilbert & Sullivan coming up with The Mikado and so far is better than I thought it would be. (I only went ahead and got it because it got pretty good reviews @ Netflix.)


----------



## saynomore




----------



## Darkestblue

limitless. it was excellent! 9/10


----------



## Kriash

I watched Sacrifice the other day. I would never recommend this movie. I found it to be really, really poorly acted, with a bad story as well.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Priest. I wasn't impressed. I usually end up hating CGI bad assery, as it's just too damn unrealistic for me to stomach. Through most of the movie, I just kept saying "Oh, come on! That's just bullshit, man!"


----------



## dizzygirl

Watched the Exorcism of emily rose on tv last night


----------



## lib

I'm watching the end of "The Faculty" now on You Tube. I bought the movie on VHS long ago and have watched it umpteen times!
It's a scary movie about a whole highschool being turned into ISTJs except a few brave non-ISTJs. I wish there were more scenes with Salma Hayek.


----------



## kiwigrl

Water for Elephants. Nice story, pity there was no chemistry between the two stars. August was scary.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Last 'real' movie I saw was Insidious....I'll tell you right now don't waste your time on it, unless you're easily scared by possessed children or whatever. Waste of time.

The actual last movie I saw was a Lifetime movie. I think it was 'Her Desperate Choice'...where the girl is molested by the father, and gets an STD from him, and the girl and her mom are running away from him and law enforcement for several months. It was also a waste of time, because the girl was fucking retarded, and it was on Lifetime. It sucked me in!!! Seriously, how can you not watch a movie where the first five minutes is the father going crazy trying to find the daughter and she gets tested and has fucking anal warts?!? That is some crazy stuff right there.


----------



## Inky

Beastly.
OMG no offense to anyone who liked it but it was AWFUL. I was expecting to see a cliched movie with an easy plot to follow so I could chill after my stressful week, but I left the movie feeling worse than when I got in. The whole thing was moving so fast it barely made sense and the lines were so corny I felt nauseous.


----------



## Sans

The Hours.

Just great. I thought it might have conveyed the depth of one of three protagonists rather weakly but after some careful consideration, had this protagonist been given more screentime and detail onto her thoughts, the balance between the three arcs would've been lost. It's crucial that this were kept. I also find it suitable that I remain in the dark about her deepest, much like any other person involved in the character's life. Cheeky.

And Virginia Woolf must've been a fantastic person on her good days. I'm picking up a book of hers next.


----------



## nádej

_Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_. For probably the sixtieth time. I will never get enough of this movie. It's so beautiful.


----------



## L'Empereur

_The Lincoln Lawyer_


----------



## kiwigrl

L'Empereur said:


> _The Lincoln Lawyer_


Was it good? I really want to see that.


----------



## L'Empereur

kiwigrl said:


> Was it good? I really want to see that.


Yeah, I liked it. . .


----------



## Sanityhatesme

The Labrynth. Amazing movie, even if its cheesy as poo!!


----------



## saynomore

Sanityhatesme said:


> The Labrynth. Amazing movie, even if its cheesy as poo!!


There are quite a few Easter Eggs in that film.


----------



## tuna

Singing in the Rain. <3 my favorite.


----------



## Sanityhatesme

saynomore said:


> There are quite a few Easter Eggs in that film.


.....
Easter Eggs???
.....


----------



## Toska

Love Song for Bobby Long. Lovely :3


----------



## android654

Traitor starring Don Cheadle

Now I'm watching Body of Lies with Di Caprio. He should've done more work like this.


----------



## saynomore

Sanityhatesme said:


> .....
> Easter Eggs???
> .....







There are many others, including references to M.C. Escher.


----------



## jerrylewis

I have watched insidious.i have heard the name of the movie but i have never watched it.It is really a great horror and fantasy movie.Every scene and the story was awesome.I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Daydream Believer

Small Change (L'Argent de Poche)
My French T.A. showed a clip of it in class one day and I absolutely knew I had to see the rest of it. It's a comedy from the 70's based on the lives of some young children in Thiers, France. Francois Truffaut co-wrote and directed it. He also did The 400 Blows, which I also really enjoyed. He seems really great at capturing a child's perspective in both those films and I'd definitely recommend checking them out if you haven't yet.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Whatever Works

I found it to be clever and hilarious, and it may have inspired me to pursue someone way below my standards...but maybe it's for the better.


----------



## 3053

Fight Club






Edward Norton is mmmmmmm.


----------



## android654

The Mechanic






Sutherland plays a great antagonist. Too bad his kid isn't too great of an actor.


----------



## L'Empereur

Limitless. Me gusta.


----------



## kiwigrl

Pirates of the Carribean - On stranger tides. 10/10. Loved it. Loved Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Roland Khan

Backdoor Sluts 9!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Airplane! .


----------



## babblingbrook

The Sunset Limited.

Be sure to have a pause and play button near you.

A deep conversation about a white suicidally depressed atheist (Tommy Lee Jones) and a black christian (Samuel L Jackson). Wonderful acting and very interesting story by Cormac McCarthy (pretty sure he is INTJ). Sometimes a bit too much talking and information, without having the possibility to think about it a little more. That's where the pause and play button comes in


----------



## Toska

Whatever Works. I want to go to New York and have cosmic romances with a zing of intellectuality now. *dreams on*


----------



## Coburn

My Name is Nobody, starring Henry Fonda and Terrence Hill.

It's Sergio Leone's attempt at Italian comedy. Quite possibly one of the weirdest films I have ever seen.


----------



## lib

Seeing this thread reminded me of that it's over a year since I last saw a movie at a movie-theater. The last I watched on this laptop was "The Butterfly Effect". I watched it twice as it's a great movie.


----------



## lib

I like movies like "The Butterfly Effect" (watched a second time a few hours ago), "Sliding Doors", "Back To The Future", &c. where you see how changing a small detail can change a lot.





YouTube - ‪The Butterfly Effect (2004)‬‏



friendly80sfan said:


> I just watched A Leage of Their Own (Great movie!)


I remember watching it end 1992 or beginning '93 in Singapore with my girlfriend. We both liked it. I later bought it on VCD and watch it once every 2-3 years. I agree - Great movie!



Inverse Grasshopper said:


> Watched Hot Fuzz..
> Its very funny.. I recommend it to everyone... Its hard to find a good comedy movie.


I agree! They were showing it in Sao Tome's (e Principe) only movie-theater when I was there. I later bought it on DVD and must have watched it umpteen times!


[video=youtube;azTbKQtggdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azTbKQtggdg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azTbKQtggdg[/URL][url[/video]


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

The Green Lantern -- so bad. Plot holes, lack of logic, stilted and stupid relationship, overly dramatic etc -- the whole deal.

I spent most of the movie laughing (silently and not so silently) at the 'serious' scenes and sometimes at the actual funny bits.


----------



## fantasista

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> The Green Lantern -- so bad. Plot holes, lack of logic, stilted and stupid relationship, overly dramatic etc -- the whole deal.
> 
> I spent most of the movie laughing (silently and not so silently) at the 'serious' scenes and sometimes at the actual funny bits.


To quote Donovan, Superman OR Green Lantern ain't got nothing on me. :laughing:

Currently watching the movie Help! starring the Beatles, very silly but one of my favourite movies, possibly my favourite quote, the Swami guy trying to sell Paul gold: "Hey! Be-atle! Gold! All of it, pure gold! In easy to handle, denominational nuggets!":crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

@wannaberockstar

Help! is so my favourite Beatles movie. I watched it so many times when I was kid.


----------



## Vox Impopuli

Moulin Rouge. It sucked, so BAD.


----------



## Elsewhere1

The Way Back, it was pretty good Before that, The Resident and it was good too!


----------



## Elsewhere1

@*lib

Ha! I let a friend borrow my copy of the butterfly effect and he never returned it He must really enjoy it!!!
*


----------



## fantasista

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> @wannaberockstar
> 
> Help! is so my favourite Beatles movie. I watched it so many times when I was kid.


I saw it once AGES ago with my aunt, but last year I finally got it on DVD and I adore it. :crazy: I have to say that I prefer Yellow Submarine though (although if you really want to nitpick, aside from about a minute or so the actual Beatles aren't in it, but whatever), we got it out so many times from the library that it pretty much felt like we owned it, I absolutely LOVED it.:crazy::crazy: I haven't been able to find the DVD or even the VHS anywhere though, I really want to watch it again.:mellow:


----------



## myosotis

Rushmore (1998) - pretty funny, sometimes boring but overall good!


----------



## kiwigrl

Don't mess with the Zohan ...LMAO!!! seen it before but so so funny!


----------



## android654

Sucker Punch










Thought it was going to be a simple action movie, but turned out to be much more involved than that. It reminded me that its best to watch movies with no knowledge of what it contains.


----------



## whyerr

Sweet movie :]


----------



## topgun31

13 Assassins

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-onhEF-Tpf...H_g/JC80ZF9MfhA/s1600/13-Assassins-Poster.jpg

One of the LONGEST actions scene's I've had the privilege to witness. Despite the gore, the violence isn't pointless. The central message is clear and thought provoking @ the end, especially for a samurai movie.


----------



## Pillow

I've really gotten into South Korean films recently, especially revenge films.


----------



## MonieJ

MegaMind 

score-8 
I liked it but the bad guy goin good is so boring


----------



## 3053

The Hole

Kinda shitty-er than I thought it would be.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

In its entirety, perhaps "Joy Ride." Before that, "The Ruins." Briefly sated my hankering for creepiness.


----------



## L'Empereur

Sucker Punch


----------



## android654

Pillow said:


> I've really gotten into South Korean films recently, especially revenge films.


Old Boy and Mr Vengance are also great revenge movies.

.45 starring Milla Jovovich


----------



## Pillow

@android654 gotta love Oldboy, we watched it again tonight, awesome.


----------



## Aziza

The last movie I watched was X-men First Class


----------



## android654

After seeing it mentioned here...

Lady Vengeance










Korean cinema is grossly underrated for the inventive style it uses in making their films so superbly original.


----------



## L'Empereur

I Am Number Four


----------



## saltare

L'Empereur said:


> I Am Number Four


 I loved that movie!

Last movie I saw in theaters: Super 8
Last movie I saw at home: The Butterfly Effect


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I finished the tenth episode of _Game of Thrones_ and have been searching for a good mini-series until the second season begins this Spring. I've been watching episodes of Dexter, but it's not the same. I wonder how good the Spartacus or John Adams series are.


----------



## nádej

_Forgetting Sarah Marshall_


For probably the twelfth time. I never expected to find it as funny as I do.


----------



## DevislAnegel54

*The Man from Nowhere* / 아저씨.


----------



## android654

Sympathy For Mr. Vengeance










I've gotta fucking go to South Korea.


----------



## Harley

Inception (again)
Teeth (hilariously corny)
Se7en (first time, pretty good)


----------



## android654

Old Boy


----------



## Sily

Husband wanted to watch "A Face In The Crowd" last night (one of his favs) with Andy Griffith. _It_. Was. _Awful_. Far too dark, manic & crazy of a flick for my liking.


----------



## jazhandz

Donnie Darko.What a fucking trip.I'm rewatching it again tonight for the third time to try to figure everything out.


----------



## android654

Old Boy


----------



## Chynna Jedlicka

The Green Lantern


----------



## Chynna Jedlicka

jazhandz said:


> Donnie Darko.What a fucking trip.I'm rewatching it again tonight for the third time to try to figure everything out.


HaHa I love that movie soo much!! I and two of my old guy buds (Kris and Robert) watched this movie and disscussed it for about 5 hours and finally understood it


----------



## jazhandz

I think I get the whole Tangent Universe/Primary Universe stuff,but the main thing I want to know is why at the end they all woke up frightened?What Donnie went through,was that just a dream for them or what?


----------



## Neon Knight

Kill Bill Vol.1


----------



## android654

In Bruges

























An instant favorite, and some of the best dialogue of any film I've ever seen.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

jazhandz said:


> I think I get the whole Tangent Universe/Primary Universe stuff,but the main thing I want to know is why at the end they all woke up frightened?What Donnie went through,was that just a dream for them or what?


There are heaps of websites out there that discuss and analyse it in depth which explains a great deal, a complex movie without a doubt! I'm surprised and impressed at anyone that 'understands' it without looking it up!


----------



## Zmp

For Colored Girls. It was intense


----------



## whyerr

Good.


----------



## DarklyValentine

*where eagles dare* channel 5 in soctchalnd and the land beyond the wall eggulund methinks..we have some fab tv you know.

Oh and I like it when (see earlier post no not that one the other) where most folks are baddies
Boy what a movie
ye tawdry gawds richard burton you never got an oscar a travesty ...and a youngish looking clint eastwood...who oddly did hmm

(ps super troopers i liked tooo shhh)


----------



## ThisAnonymous

The last movie I watched was The Borrower Arrietty. Totally recommended by the way. It was really cute.


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## Toska

Less depressing than I thought. Nice.


----------



## android654

Blue Valentine

































It's emotionally manipulating, so be forewarned if its something you can't stomach or affects you too closely.

X-men First Class

























A good effort, and a better start to a series than the 1st run. I'm definitely interested in seeing how this one develops with the succeeding films. James Macavoy was also great as Charles, and you get to see Rose Byrne in her underwear for about 5 minute, so its worth the two hours easily.



Bluntress said:


> Less depressing than I thought. Nice.


It's very cute, and uses Gogol Bordello, so its worth the hour and a half.


----------



## Fizz

Cat On a Hot Tin Roof (1958)











_OLD SCHOOL!!!_


----------



## ladybugxD

* Topical issue, original screenplay, excellent interpretation - Ellen Page.
I think "brilliant" is the right word! Oh no ... I'm sure of it.*​


----------



## halah

Biutiful by Alejandro González Iñárritu.

Liked this film alot.


----------



## Maximus




----------



## kiwigrl

I watched with my kids; "Kung Fu Panda" and "Underdog" on dvd. They want me to take them to see "Kung Fu Panda 2" now.


----------



## TARZAN

Transformers 3D. Watched it with some friends. Pretty good watch, had a blast.

-Will


----------



## Prairie Orca

Transformers: Dark of the Moon (3D) with my friends sometime last week. I think it was Wednesday.


----------



## barathrum

Oldboy, watched it a few times over again since its the only good movie left on my PS3 hard drive. For any who like great film, Oldboy is a fucking must.


----------



## whyerr

It was pretty good, I guess, but I fell asleep at 1/3...;/


----------



## Pillow

My Dog Tulip - very highly recommended.


----------



## Cover3




----------



## K86

Bridesmaids. It was quite funny, heaps and heaps of comedians in it. Was a great laugh


----------



## ladybugxD

*The Abduction Club is a British film directed by Stefan Schwartz. Based loosely on real events, the plot centres around a group of outlaws who abduct women in order to marry them. 
It was a great movie*


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I originally d/led this film after I watched a documentary (_The Boy with the Incredible Brain) _that featured the "real" rain man and mentioned this film. I figured it could be interesting despite my burning hatred for Tom Cruise so I decided to ...."acquire". I watched the first half in another country while on holiday and the novelty virtually made it seem palatable then I decided to finish it the other day. In a nutshell this is one of the worst films I've ever seen and possibly the most irritating performance by Cruise, he plays a self-obsessed money-loving jerk cunt with zero intelligence.. so yeah he pretty much plays himself *cough*. It also makes savantism look scary yet in the documentary Kim Peek was very very approachable and calm albeit less "entertaining". The whole movie is basically a camera pointed at two people living their day to day lives for about a week doing pretty much the most boring mundane activities with every 15mins or so Hoffman having an over exaggerated spazz out.

*enthusiastically drags to the F (for fail) Folder*.


----------



## PurdyFlower

The Losers.


----------



## friendly80sfan

I Am Number Four. I loved it. I want to read the book soon.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Unchained Melody

V for Vendetta


----------



## Daniel Strider

The Devil's Advocate


----------



## TARZAN

Just watched Battle Los Angeles, grabbed it at the Redbox. Decent watch for a buck.

-Will


----------



## followmein2thedark

Beauty and the Beast
My alltime fave disney princess movie! Great symbolism.


----------



## mag

Transformers: Dark of the Moon. Ugh. Worst movie I've seen in a while.


----------



## halah

uncle boonmee who can recall his past lives


----------



## SuperDevastation

Transformers 3 dark of the moon.


----------



## Confounded

"Doctor Who: The Ark in Space."
It's a compilation of the four episodes in which the Fourth Doctor, Sarah Jane Smith, and Harry Sullivan find the last of the human race in a space satellite. It was pretty good. The Fourth Doctor is one of my favorites.


----------



## MonieJ

Red Riding Hood
score-7

it was a semi good plot but a obvious ending


----------



## madhatter

Good, starring Viggo Mortensen.


----------



## Jennywocky

No Strings Attached.

I was expecting a rather vapid chick flick. It ended up being a funny non-chick-flick movie, with some great (and even sometimes crude) dialogue.

And I really appreciated the female T / male F setup. In fact, I don't think I've ever seen Natalie Portman play an INTx before, and she actually did it convicingly... living in her detached logic much of the time and being fiercely independent while still being feminine, and then having that horrific struggle between rationality and intimacy that was ruining all of her relationships. She had a compulsive need to keep herself enigmatic, to keep others away, so as to not be confused by emotion or find herself constrained in some way.

The supporting cast was also very good, each rather unique... especially neurotic Lucy.

I watched a bit of the "making of" documentary and saw the screenwriter -- she looked ITP in appearance and speech. (I love how during the interviews sometimes she'd go somewhere else halfway through the sentence, or even just kind of trail out without finishing what she was saying. I see this so much with mentally absorbed INTPs. her speaking skills were not nearly as good as her writing craftsmanship.)


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## kiwigrl

Cars 2. Took my kids to see it and I loved it just as much as they did!


----------



## Cheveyo

Black Snake Moan.

Good movie. Not great, but good. Both Sam Jackson and whats-her-face delivered their roles wonderfully.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

It's the weekend and I'm _actually watching a good movie for once_. It's twilight zone spooky. Well I guess I've also watched Speed and She's All That this weekend, so there's that.


----------



## TARZAN

Hellbinders

It was horrible, but I watched it because I spent $1.07 on it and I have nothing else to do.

-Will


----------



## Snakecharmer

Killjoy said:


> Mother's Day:


Oh.My.Gods. Someone else has heard of that movie? LOL. One of my good friends made me watch that many years ago. Worst movie ever! "QUEENIE is out there!"


----------



## Snakecharmer

I watched Horrible Bosses and Bad Teacher last week. Both were predictable with some humorous moments.


----------



## nádej

_Paper Man_. I know it got pretty universally panned by critics, but I really like it every time. It's odd and maybe a bit contrived, but sweet overall.


----------



## Citruss

*Mamma Roma *(1962)

Italian Neorealism flick. Written and directed by Pier Paolo Pasolini.
Good narrative laden with symbolisms. I've been craving the gritty earthiness of Italian films from this era lately and it hit the spot.










Image source


----------



## PeaTea

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. Interesting Christian themes in this one. Funny how all the ignorant preachers were having book burnings when the series first came out. They ain't saying nothing about them now, are they?


----------



## kiwigrl

Terminator - Salvation (well, the last 2/3 of it anyway).

Wolverine. I like Wolverine, both the movie and the man. rooowl!:tongue:


----------



## whyerr

Beginners.

Got bored from the middle of it. And now trying to remember how it ended...Liked the acting. The Dog. And few moments in the _beginning_, even though they went repeating those throughout the entire film somehow. The whole movie seemed, like a repeating whirlpool and you sit there and expect something to happen...


----------



## Turquoise

*Poetry (2010)*








Enjoyed it a lot. Very emotional and quite sad. Extremely well made.


----------



## under skies

Pillow said:


> @under skies what did you think of Catfish? I keep going to watch it but I'm in two minds as to whether it will be good or not.


I've read speculation as to whether or not the documentary is entirely real or somewhat of a hoax. Without revealing too much, while watching the first part, from the guys' perspective, I was somewhat skeptical. -- Then again, most go into it having seen the trailer, and the trailer almost sets it up to look like it's going to be somewhat of a thriller. You expect a twist, so your guard is already up. -- Having said that, the ending is somewhat odd, yet captivating, and I found myself very convinced of the film's truthfulness, at least on the subject's part. The ending wasn't at all what I was expecting. It's... a documentary. An insightful look at a very particular human condition.


Last movie I watched: _Captain America_ (2011)


----------



## Jennywocky

I watched Beastly last night. (Which, well, it was... a rather vapid retelling of the Beauty & the Beast story in modern context.)

But it wasn't my pick, it was my 13-year-old daughter and her best friends' pick. 
Oh well.




under skies said:


> I've read speculation as to whether or not the documentary is entirely real or somewhat of a hoax. Without revealing too much, while watching the first part, from the guys' perspective, I was somewhat skeptical. -- Then again, most go into it having seen the trailer, and the trailer almost sets it up to look like it's going to be somewhat of a thriller. You expect a twist, so your guard is already up. -- Having said that, the ending is somewhat odd, yet captivating, and I found myself very convinced of the film's truthfulness, at least on the subject's part. The ending wasn't at all what I was expecting. It's... a documentary. An insightful look at a very particular human condition.


Good assessment, I had similar feelings on it.


----------



## vladio

I watched Transamerica in TV last evening. I enyojed music and beautiful parts of America, I like roadmovies very much.


----------



## kiwigrl

Cypher (2002). - I liked the way it messed with your head a bit. I think my ISFJ husband fell asleep though because he doesn't like his head being messed with in a movie like I do.


----------



## kiwigrl

DevislAnegel54 said:


> Great film, one of my favourites!


 This was made in my country and I am yet to see it. Perhaps I will have a look.


----------



## ladybugxD

Miss Congeniality 2: Armed and Fabulous​








.. for like the 3rd time.


----------



## Jennywocky

I watched Source Code last night on BluRay. 

Originally, I felt like it was eight minutes too long. Part of it was because it was kind of hard to grasp exactly what was happening in the movie in terms of the underlying science, and the term "source code" just made everything sound like a computer sim, which should have led to a different ending. 

Grasping better what the tech was doing, I can better accept the ending chosen by the director.

While the puzzle itself was interesting to decipher, I found the human element to be at the core of the movie.



vladio said:


> I watched Transamerica in TV last evening. I enyojed music and beautiful parts of America, I like roadmovies very much.


It was a good movie, and kind of whimsical. Bree seemed pretty real to me too, and Huffman did a marvelous job as a woman portraying a woman who had been raised as a man.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

On Saturday, I streamed *Bronson* from Netflix. Favorite movie I've seen in quite some time.
Tom Hardy is shaping up to be one of the better actors to emerge in the past few years.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Darkestblue

The Borrower Arrietty

Was good.roud:


----------



## Exemplar

In theaters - Captain America
On DVD/Blu-ray - Serenity


----------



## kiwigrl

Under the Tuscan sun (2003). 

Scenery to die for, enjoyable chick flick, likeable main character played by Diane Lane, then there was this boy creature called Marcello, played by Raoul Bova, nom nom nom. Oh and what chick flick is complete without the resident nutty sanguine in it? (Katherine played by Lindsay Duncan).


----------



## ladybugxD

♥


----------



## Plaxico

Friday, doesn't get old to me


----------



## wisefaery

harry potter and the deathly hallows part 2.


----------



## ceruleansky

X-Men: First Class


----------



## nádej




----------



## Onericali

Harry Potter, with nachos..


----------



## L'Empereur

Source Code


----------



## FreeSpirit

Captain America

Thumbs up


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Kittann

Fail Safe (2000)​


----------



## Moon Pix




----------



## Pillow

^^ I really enjoyed Hobo With a Shotgun.

Last film I watched was Captain America. I don't know if it was because I'd never heard of the character until this year but I found it a bit like a 1960s propaganda film with better effects.


----------



## thesilentzoo

Something the Lord Made. ...An excellent film based on a true story. PLUS, for anyone else in an Alan Rickman mood since the latest Harry Potter has come out in theaters, he's not too shabby in this feature.


----------



## nádej

...again.


----------



## paintfish

Trainspotting


----------



## ladybugxD

:laughing:​


----------



## rythmol

everything is illuminated. 

i personally loved it, mostly since the book was cute.
very quirky film, despite being a WWII related drama.


----------



## Jennywocky

Saw 1-5.

I think they got a bad rap cuz of the gore (well, and Cary Elwes' overacting in Saw 1). I find John Kramer interesting as a character, and I enjoy the way movies 3-5 overlap in the time sequence like a huge puzzle interlocking.


----------



## Abyss Soul

Jennywocky said:


> I watched Source Code last night on BluRay.
> 
> Originally, I felt like it was eight minutes too long. Part of it was because it was kind of hard to grasp exactly what was happening in the movie in terms of the underlying science, and the term "source code" just made everything sound like a computer sim, which should have led to a different ending.
> 
> Grasping better what the tech was doing, I can better accept the ending chosen by the director.
> 
> While the puzzle itself was interesting to decipher, I found the human element to be at the core of the movie.


Source Code is definitely one of my top 10 flicks of this year. It was smart, complex, thought-provoking, and had engaging characters.

SPOILERS IN THIS PARAGRAPH: But about what you said the "Source Code" being or sounding like a computer simulation, it was revealed at the end (and in the middle?) that he was never in a simulation: he time traveled to the past in a alternate, parallel reality each time he re-entered Shawn's 8 minutes on the train. 

Saw "Captain America" in 3-D. The first half was more interesting than the second half as it dealt with the origins of the Captain: the viewers are able to relate and understand the Cap's internal and external struggles on an emotional level before he ultimately became a superhero. Once the movie hit the halfway point, it seemed to stop developing Captain America's character and started filling the plot with action schlock...which wasn't bad but not nearly as engaging. The action sequences were stylish and enticing especially when Captain America "boomeranged" his shield (great for 3-D). Overall though, the movie is inoffensive, simple but effective, and has a good retro vibe. Recommended.


----------



## Jennywocky

CassiusClay314 said:


> Source Code is definitely one of my top 10 flicks of this year. It was smart, complex, thought-provoking, and had engaging characters. But about what you said the "Source Code" being or sounding like a computer simulation, it was revealed at the end (and in the middle?) that he was never in a simulation: he time traveled to the past in a alternate, parallel reality each time he re-entered Shawn's 8 minutes on the train.


Yes, that is what I actually said in the post you quoted by me (read it again). 
I just didn't explain it in the detail you did because i didn't want to offer a spoiler.

So I misunderstood what was going on, during the first watch in the theater; this DVD viewing, I grasped it.

I need to see "Moon" next, it's by the same director.


----------



## Hunger

Red Riding Hood, it had so much potential, it's starts off soooo good then it takes a fatal turn. So much potential wasted. Amazing soundtrack though. Fever Ray is one of my favorite musical artists, it's a shame she decided to waste her amazing music on such a shit film. Ohwell..


----------



## BlackMamba

"Wanna Play?"








...Childs Play


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

at the movies: hangover2 
on Netflix: The Missing (one of my faves)


----------



## chameleon333888

Moonstruck!

Anyone who's curious about what it's like growing up in an Italian-American household must watch this film.

Also, Cher + Nicolas Cage + romantic comedy = WTF/FTW


----------



## whyerr

*Hobo with a Shotgun*

Disgusting. What else is there? I don't think anything can surprise anymore... Although, *Super* was pretty cool.


----------



## Thom Owl

Hesher.

"Hesher is a loner. He hates the world and everyone in it. He has long greasy hair and homemade tattoos. He is malnourished and smokes a lot of cigarettes. He likes fire and blowing things up. He lives in his van, until he meets TJ."

Really moving film. Rarely do I not enjoy a move that Joseph Gordon-Levitt chooses to do. I seem to like his tastes in role choices.


----------



## Cover3

Harry Potter pt.2, 3D

The film was decent, but in my opinion movies are getting suckier by the minute, to me the whole thing looked like 75% special effects(which were impressive) and 25% on the storyline, which doesn't cut it in my opinion, but overall it was somewhat entertaining.


----------



## CorgiGirl

Kramer vs. Kramer on Netflix. An Oscar winner from the late 70's with Dustin Hoffman and Meryl Streep. I really enjoyed it, it makes you think.


----------



## kiwigrl

Hancock ... meh. Not that good.

Becoming Jane. I liked it but about 1/2 way through it I realised I have already seen it.


----------



## PrinceinExile

in theater - Captain America 

at home - like the first 30 of blade Runner (which I'm hoping to finish tonight or tomorrow)


----------



## Super Awesome

Funny People. It was decent but uneven, which is usually how I find Apatow's work.


----------



## kiwigrl

Something borrowed. ...I liked it. 
Far out! Kate Hudson's character was so annoying! She put me off E's lol. Oh and I thought Rachel should have ended up with her friend Ethan who was so funny and loyal.


----------



## bob_toeback

Coffee and Cigarettes


----------



## hmm

The Stoning of Soraya M.


----------



## claude

I saw ponyo, I think its one of the last studio Ghibli I havn't seen, and it was really good.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Amazing movie


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Star Wars Holiday Special

MY BRAIN! MY MIND- IT'S RAPING MY MIND!


----------



## Abyss Soul

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Star Wars Holiday Special
> 
> MY BRAIN! MY MIND- IT'S RAPING MY MIND!


You did not watch the whole movie did you? I saw reviews of it...and even I couldn't finish any of the reviews.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

^ I did. I had already seen the Nostalgia Critic critique of it, and I have to say, that it did not do it justice. It was so bad that I feel it should be used to torture Nazi war criminals.


----------



## kiwigrl

Rango :laughing:


----------



## indieandsoul

I haven't actually sat down and watched a movie in a good awhile, but the last one I saw was about a month ago was 'City lights' and I think it's one of the most wonderful films I've seen in my life.


----------



## Plaxico

Under Siege 2


----------



## dizzygirl

Who is Clark Rockefeller?


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Über Goober - Documentary about gamers (D&D type). Eh, it was alright. Pretty standard stuff; gamer nerds, the people who hate gamer nerds (despite being nothing special themselves), and the crazier than usual Christians, that think it's of the devil. Nothing new, so a bit disappointing really.


----------



## MCRTS

Horrible Bosses. My mom insisted on watching, but I could say she left a lil disappointed. She thought it was more subtle, like bootlicking and things like that.


----------



## Super Awesome

Captain America. It was about what I expected - loads of fun but with an evil-for-the-sake-of-evil villain, which I find b-o-r-i-n-g.


----------



## pneuma

Kick-Ass. It was OK. Fortunately, I knew I wouldn't like them as much as most people tend to do, so I didn't have to get all disappointed.


----------



## Pillow

I thought it was quite good, especially for a sequel. There were a couple of parts that made me laugh hard.


----------



## TurquoiseBlue

The Swan Princess and Invisible Empire


----------



## 3053

TITANIC! 

I love you Jack xx


----------



## mayainmotion

Three Colours : Blue
beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## Toska

Waaaaay too open-ended. I am disappoint.


----------



## Zanimus

Rise of the Planet of the Apes, which is only somewhat disappointing but otherwise absolutely spectacular.


----------



## Eerie

@timeless and I watched 28 days later, 28 weeks later and mirrors.


----------



## chill.take.over

mississippi damned
Never hear of it until this morning. It was interesting-like.


----------



## friendly80sfan

Red Dawn 
I loved it. It was very sad. The acting was great and the story line was interesting.
I love C. Thomas Howell, Darren Dalton, Patrick Swayze, and William Smith (All of them are from The Outsiders)


----------



## MonieJ

Colombiana

rate: 8/10

It was good I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Lunchbox

Just watched all three Godfather movies.

Getting ready to watch Strange Brew.


----------



## Marcus2x2

Jane Eyre - it was alright.


----------



## Pillow

Highly recommended, one of the best films I've seen in a while.


----------



## MoonLight

Tombstone, there is something about good Westerns that can be really entertaining.


----------



## Gaminegirlie

Just finished Police Academy for the 1000th time, one of my fav movies of ALL time, love it! ^_^


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Elvira, Mistress of the Dark.
Trees Lounge. 
The Invention of Lying.


----------



## kiwigrl

Gladiator - one of my favorite movies was on tv night. If only there were more men with Maximus' courage and integrity ....."Strength and honour".


----------



## zazi

The Time Travellers Wife.... (not sure how i feel about that movie)


----------



## Simonetta

Bell, Book, and Candle (1958) with James Stewart and Kim Novak. No masterpiece, but really cute and damn is Novak gorgeous. If I were gay, then I'd swear I'd be in love with her!

8/10


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

The Breakfast Club, Ice Age, Edward Scissorhands and How To Train Your Dragon.
Yesterday was very much a movie day.


----------



## Simonetta

Spite Marriage (1929)


----------



## Black Rabbit

Thor

I want to bash shit with a hammer now.


----------



## L'Empereur

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Kriash

Black Swan. Interesting movie, though, not one of my favorites.


----------



## Kressida

Troll 2.

Seriously is the best worst movie ever made. Holy damn, it's hilarious.


----------



## Organized Chaos

Phantoms...

Intriguing concept... not so great execution.


----------



## Charliemander

Conan the Barbarian, the one with Swartzenegger. I needed it as a painkiller after watching the modern disgrace at the cinema.


----------



## whyerr

Gordos. hehe, I enjoyed. :]


----------



## escape artist

Howl's Moving Castle. It was too stuffy and not quite weird enough. Spirited Away was much more intriguing.


----------



## kiwigrl

L'Empereur said:


> Rise of the Planet of the Apes


And? Was it good? I liked the previous ones.


----------



## L'Empereur

kiwigrl said:


> And? Was it good? I liked the previous ones.


Yes, I liked it.


----------



## MoonLight

Takers...meh I didn't like it

The Town...nice movie

Barefoot in the park...a classic :laughing:


----------



## Citruss

_The Letter Never Sent_ (1960) by Mikhail Kalatozov.

Beautiful cinematography (one of the 10 best/ perhaps even top 5 of my fave cinematography picks) and a story that seems relevant to me, now.


----------



## MonieJ

My so called Life 

it was pretty good


----------



## Organized Chaos

I had today off, so I watched two of my favorites: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind and V for Vendetta--If you haven't seen either one of these, do yourself a favor and go out and get them. NOW!


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Zombie Driftwood. I love zombies, death metal, and corny humor, but this was a bit much. It had its comedy moments, some good music, and a few unique takes on the zombies, but it still failed pretty hard.


----------



## Luneth

Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## Einsteinette

Inception : Awesome just Awesome!
Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides : i love the series but of all the parts this one is the worst but It's still good enough .
The Black Swan. : very Lame the movie seemed more interesting in the adds but the actual movie is not that good , Plus Natalie Portman doesn't deserve the Oscar she got on the role , she wasn't convincing at all ...


----------



## 3053

:}


----------



## Simonetta

Didn't get to see all of it, but _The Man Who Fell to Earth_. Really surreal and weird, but it has many beautiful moments, so I can't say I didn't enjoy it, even though I was confused a few times. My INTP friend didn't like it at all.


----------



## 21954

*My First Mister* 

Unusual friendship between Albert Brooks (middle aged conservative guy) and Leelee Sobieski (17 y.o. rebel). I loved it.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Nightmare Man - Demonic Possession through the vagina. lawl Those evil, evil vaginas! Wasn't terrible for a B-ish horror flick, though.


----------



## snail

Pump Up The Volume. 







I relate to the main characters.


----------



## QueCueYew

love! i rarely laugh at comedies, but this does the trick every time.


----------



## daydr3am

X-Men First Class. The actor who plays Erik is super sexy.


----------



## Sily

I saw Disney's/Dickens/Jim Carrey's A Christmas Carol last Sunday. Great special effects.


----------



## Pillow

The Guard - very funny, I'd give it 10/10.


----------



## MoonLight

White out...brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr not going to the arctic soon :laughing:


----------



## Simonetta

Casablanca again. Love that movie.


----------



## Organized Chaos

Scream
Scream 2

Any guess for tomorrow morning?

* *




If there's time, the Lincoln Lawyer. Redboxed it.


----------



## yuffy

One Day.
The ending is quite unexpected.


----------



## Minesweeper Queen

Lion King. For the umpteenth time. My flatmate commented that I know every. single. line. Even the ambience noises inbetween.

#proud.


----------



## didoleaf

Midnight in Paris.


----------



## Demian

Melancholy... It was absolutely fantastic... although having a head capable of thinking instantly tells me that the movie is astrophysically impossible. But gladly I read that Lars didn't even try to be realistic on purpose. So all in all a great movie. With a Powerful beginning.


----------



## Liontiger

D.E.B.S. I've always loved that movie, and my girlfriend really enjoyed it


----------



## strawberryLola

_Bread and Roses
Up!_


----------



## Hiccups24-7

limitless..


----------



## Pillow

Both excellent films.


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

Becoming Jane

I think I like period dramas a bit too much.


----------



## Jennywocky

"The Debt."

I actually liked it, it was a nice little picture. I also liked the way we see the same historical memory in two different lights during the film; and the topic of historical revisionism is actually appropriate when discussing a topic like the Holocaust.

(I have to say too, I just love Helen Mirren to death; I just hope I am half as classy and beautiful and intelligent as she typically is, when I'm nearing 70 .)

One of my big gripes is casting; Sam Worthington simply is not a good fit in the movie, even just based on his [lack of] accent. He felt like a glaring anomaly not just in terms of not being entirely believable as a Jewish agent in the '60's but also because he didn't mesh with the actor's appearance who played his older sefl; I felt like it was a PR move to cast him in such a prominent role, rather than because he was properly suited for the part. Despite the movie industry's fascination with this guy, I honestly don't see what the big deal is; he's just your most recent iteration of the action hero / dramatic actor blend, without any of the personal charisma of Gibson or Crowe. 

Still, the movie itself is interesting primarily because of the time leaps and trying to piece together what is happening now and what happened in the past. It's also a good study in the cost of lies and who pays for them. The moral dilemma is a very real one. In fact, while the movie did not become as intense as it might have been, it did not shy away from ambiguity -- whether it was the Nazi captive weaseling his way into the hearts and minds of his kidnappers, or the reality that he had a wife he cared about and who had no idea of his past (she was innocent), and so forth. 

The younger Rachel did seem a good match for the elder Rachel in terms of actress and the personality projected, which is good since she carried a lot of the movie. 

The ending conflict felt a slight bit contrived.

Still, I would watch it again.


----------



## whyerr

*Jane Eyre* '11
I fell asleep somewhere in the middle, but I'll continue watching today...
Gah, somehow I thought it'd be another *Joan of Arc* '99 (the one with Milla in it :}} ). Turns out I completely confused two different historical icons. Yay, my knowlege!


----------



## MoonLight

Easy A, entertaining for a school based movie, love Emma Stone and I liked the character.


----------



## kiwigrl

I thought it was well made.


----------



## lib

Point Break

POINT BREAK (1991) 1 - YouTube


----------



## Toska




----------



## kiwigrl

The Mechanic. 
I usually enjoy a Jason Statham movie but the storyline was a bit weak this time.


----------



## Simonetta

The Terror (1963) with Boris Karloff and a very young Jack Nicholson. Amazingly hilarious B-movie with all the trappings: (mostly) inept acting, bad writing, inspid twists, and bad "special effects".


----------



## Super Awesome

Machete. Where the has-beens went to die.


----------



## Organized Chaos

Contagion -- Unsettling, but in a good way...

Just a warning, however, while the story wraps up most threads, the ending still felt a bit abrupt to me.


----------



## damiene

The Blair Witch Project. I think that for some time I won't be able to go alone to a deep forest.


----------



## Pillow

I really enjoyed this film, though it did get a bit boring at some points.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I watched Ghost Town last night - it is hilarious! Ricky Gervais is brilliant as usual.


----------



## friendly80sfan

Soul Man- Oh, I love C. Thomas Howell. This movie was excellent. It was very meaningful and a bit lighthearted at the same time. I really enjoyed it. C Thomas Howell is such an amazing actor.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

17 Again.

Given my tendency to watch shit on the weekend, I picked this thinking it would be more of the same. I was pleasantly surprised - I laughed quite a bit, there was so much random inappropriateness/awkwardness, and Efron can actually act :O wtf man

Probably one of the least crappy things in a crappy genre.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Snakecharmer

Contagion. Loved it. It was realistic and educational...and pretty damn scary.


----------



## PurdyFlower

Sucker Punch. It has some pretty awesome action/fight scenes.


----------



## monypm

@PurdyFlower I have wanted to watch SuckerPunch since my birthday, but I haven't yet u.u

I watched Amélie last thursday ^D^


----------



## Cool Breeze

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Probably one of the least crappy things in a crappy genre.


This should have been the blurb on the movie poster.


----------



## PurdyFlower

monypm said:


> @_PurdyFlower_ I have wanted to watch SuckerPunch since my birthday, but I haven't yet u.u
> 
> I watched Amélie last thursday ^D^


When was your birthday? You should watch it asap then! How was Amelie?


----------



## Hiccups24-7

​*
The Fall of Sam Axe* (2011)

I'm about to start this first big chunk of _burn notice_ season 5 eppies 
and wanted to watch this film first to stay in order and wow! 
better than I thought it was going to be! ^______^


----------



## chill.take.over

well,

It's Complicated.


----------



## MonieJ

Devil

4/10

It was almost boring and I predicted the "devil" 35 mins in :dry: lame.


----------



## Organized Chaos

Watching District 9 now. AMAZING MOVIE! I highly recommend it!


----------



## Clear

Just went out with some friends to see "Drive". Hadn't seen any previews, but knew the synopsis and that it was getting some pretty good reviews from critical sources. Considering that it's about a stunt driver who drives getaway cars for heists by night, I was a tad skeptical going in.

But it was actually pretty darn good!  I was surprised! Much bloodier than I expected, turned into a bit of a revenge flick, but very well-done. (Would have been better if the people behind me hadn't been talking half the time, but I guess that's life.)

I would recommend it as long as you're not bothered by gore. :happy:


----------



## Pillow

Excellent film, I thought the ending could have been better but I would definitely watch it again.


----------



## Catenaccio

I just saw WARRIOR, really liked it, 8/10.


----------



## whyerr

Page Eight , 2011

To me it was one of those movies: don't stop watching untill the end of it, even if you don't quite got something - everything will be clear in the end. And so it was. Suspicion level was almost non-existent. Crystal clear, as many movies of such kind. The only thing, that matters in these movies is the style and acting. Check.


----------



## BlackMamba




----------



## Cool Breeze




----------



## Tal

The Whistleblower, and it was very VERY disturbing.


----------



## kiwigrl

Desert Flower. 

I loved it. I'd read the book years ago and the movie seems quite changed from the book but I still liked it. I cried alot and thought about how I could make a difference to all of those poor girls in the world who get mutilated like that. They have such a horrible life. But how would you go about it? Short of going over there and clobbering the men over the head.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

*Kontroll -- *

This is a dark Hungarian film about a group of ticket-inspectors working in the subway, and about the life of Bulcsú, a depressed man running away from his past life.

*Limitless --*

Entertaining. Cool idea. 

I love the premise of a drug that can heighten the circuits of the brain to the point of ingenious cognition. 

*Apocalypto -*-

Interesting, as far as the history goes, but some scenes seemed oddly familiar to the warped violence of _Passion of the Christ._


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

Lucky Number Slevin
I did NOT see that coming.


----------



## whyerr

Nice one.


----------



## Jennywocky

Yesterday I watched "Drive" in the theater, with Ryan Gosling. It was decently filmed and acted. Gosling's definitely got down that "minimalist" approach to acting, in terms of what he actually says / doesn't say; his quiet taciturn guys have a lot going on inside, and he manages to convey it so that he's not boring to watch. The movie itself seemed pretty stark and gritty, without any epic overtures; but it also seemed rather flat because of that. When it was over, it was over; and while I enjoyed the characters, it didn't leave me with much otherwise.

I also streamed "St. Elmo's Fire" on Netflix. Meh. The soundtrack was easily the best part of that movie. Are college graduates really that psychotic? Emilio Estevez was a complete stalker nutcase; Judd Nelson was a selfish rat bastard; Rob Lowe a narcissistic love junkie; etc. The women were more stable, but not by much. At least Ally Sheedy was well-aware of when she was using people and used the incident to get the space for herself that she needed. The movie itself was definitely not in the top eschelon of the "Brat Pack" flicks from the 80's; I can watch "Say Anything" or "Some Kind of Wonderful" or "pretty in Pink" or "Goonies" multiple times, but this movie kind of stunk. The only real shock was seeing Demi Moore in complete mall chick / material girl / prom night presentation / crimped hair.

I got a free ticket to "Steel Fighters" (or whatever it's called), coming out this weekend, so I'll see that. I would like to see "50/50" too. "Dream House" had been on my list, except that the trailer itself pretty much spilled the beans on any major secrets in the movie (jerks) and now the movie has been INCREDIBLY panned by rottentomatoes and others.

And what is this with Footloose being remade? Huh?


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

Anastasia
Ahhh, childhood.


----------



## V3n0M93

Hobo With a Shotgun.

It's actually a pretty decent movie.


----------



## Blake Lugosi

saving grace. i enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## MonieJ

Maria Larssons eviga ögonblick or Everlasting Moments in Eng

Swedish film about one family and how they struggled back in the early 1900s and the mother finds solace in photography.

really good but the way I watched it made it seem rlly long.

8/10


----------



## Luneth

_Star Trek

_Awful.


----------



## Cool Breeze

YourVeryFlesh said:


> Anastasia
> Ahhh, childhood.


Cartoon or Ingrid Bergman?


----------



## Cool Breeze

Luneth said:


> _Star Trek
> 
> _Awful.


But it's not George Lucas-prequels awful


----------



## Luneth

Cool Breeze said:


> But it's not George Lucas-prequels awful


Well no, there's only one prequel Star Trek; if there were three or four it would be a different story however lol.


----------



## Penemue

Casablanca. And before that, The Godfather. (I'm doing a tour of the classics)


----------



## MonieJ

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo 


Now I shall finish the trilogy!!! although they r kinda long


----------



## BlackMamba

The Watcher


----------



## Toska

Ugh, heart-mangler :'C


----------



## MonieJ

Eskalofrío

If you like weird, dark, suspenseful ,movies then this one is rlly good. I enjoyed it more than I thought I would.

In Spanish but come with subtitles if necessary.

8/10


@Bluntress that movie always catches my interest but I have yet to see it :/


----------



## Cool Breeze

The Prisoner of Zenda (Granger/Kerr version)


----------



## kiwigrl

Pirates of the Carribean - it was on tv, but I never tire of Jack Sparrow.


----------



## whyerr

Not-aMovie, but Grey's Anatomy new season! :}} brings so much light into my life during those 40min. weeee


----------



## MonieJ

Man From Nowhere

Awesome awesome awesome I loved it.

11/10


----------



## Emphasis

nonnaci said:


> Vicky, Christina, Barcelona
> 
> A movie on soul searching and love through a slice of life from the perspectives of two j, p personalities. Shot in the typical Woody Allen style, although I'm not a huge fan of his works in general. Scarlett Johansson did not disappoint ;0


Ohh I love this movie, but I hate that ending Lol
Scarlett's a good actress too, but it seems the characters she plays are almost the same. Always. 
Anyways, Javier Bardem is very handsome


----------



## nonnaci

Yi Yi:

A Taiwanese story about a family of 5 going though different paths of existential depression in various stages of life. The style is shot as a "slice of life", capturing much of the quotidian aspects of living but imbuing it with the subtle tumoils when one's ideals/beliefs/perspectives are challenged.


----------



## Super Awesome

In preparation for Paranormal Activity 3, we watched Paranormal Activity 2. Holy unsympathetic characters, Batman!


----------



## Bazinga187

A Tale of Two Sisters.

Good ol' Asian horror.


----------



## Kriash

Hm, Paranormal 3 for giggles- it was as terrible as I thought it would be. (I didn't even bother watching the second, so maybe I missed something? I highly doubt it would have changed my opinion of the movie though). Afterward I caught part of Hanna, which my mom was watching(I watched it last night and really liked it actually.)


----------



## Harley

Memoirs of a Geisha...hands down one of the most boring movies I have ever seen in my whole entire life.


----------



## Adrift

I just finished The Curious Case of Benjamin Button about 15 minutes ago. I'm disappointed; it's a great premise but the delivery wasn't there. Also, is it just me or has Brad Pitt been phoning in his performances for a couple years now?


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Harley said:


> Memoirs of a Geisha...hands down one of the most boring movies I have ever seen in my whole entire life.



:O

:O

xP

-----------------------------------


Sir Alfred Joseph Hitchcock_ - strangers on a train_ (1951)



































amazing masterpiece! well for it's time!


----------



## nonnaci

*Ran*

My first Akira Kurosawa film and boy did it impress. A great adaptation of Shakesphere's king Lear told in Shogun Japan. Never has human nature (greed, lust, war, power, and ultimately forgiveness) been so well contrasted to the rituals of that era. 8/10


----------



## monypm

Adrift said:


> I just finished The Curious Case of Benjamin Button about 15 minutes ago. I'm disappointed; it's a great premise but the delivery wasn't there. Also, is it just me or has Brad Pitt been phoning in his performances for a couple years now?


Hmm... Thanks for telling, I wanted to watch it and I probably will, but now I'm going to watch other movies first.


----------



## Sily

*post below*


----------



## Sily

The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia.

Saw it Sunday nite and I'm still recovering.


----------



## whyerr

Kolumbiana.

Neat, neat, neat.
Action movies by Luc Besson, hands down. Thumbs up. 
:ninja:


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

The King's Speech
_Brilliant._


----------



## Adrift

monypm said:


> Hmm... Thanks for telling, I wanted to watch it and I probably will, but now I'm going to watch other movies first.


Don't get me wrong. It's not a bad movie. The cinematography and score are excellent and Cate Blanchett is gorgeous in this, but Pitt seems disinterested throughout. If you've seen Babel or Inglorious Basterds, it's about the same level of mediocrity. I had very high expectations since I love epic films and this one fell short. 

Tip: I've seen the Benjamin Button double disc DVD at Big Lots for $3.


----------



## monypm

Adrift said:


> Don't get me wrong. It's not a bad movie. The cinematography and score are excellent and Cate Blanchett is gorgeous in this, but Pitt seems disinterested throughout. If you've seen Babel or Inglorious Basterds, it's about the same level of mediocrity. I had very high expectations since I love epic films and this one fell short.
> 
> Tip: I've seen the Benjamin Button double disc DVD at Big Lots for $3.


Of course. It's just that I almost never watch movies, I often forget to make time for it, even though I like watching movies. I think I'll watch it next month.

Thank youroud:


----------



## DirtyMink

*John Carpenter's Halloween *

*5/5* 
a classic......very little gore but thats not what the movie is about.


----------



## Harley

I've been on a documentary binge:
The Film is Not Yet Rated
Good Hair
The Business of Birth


----------



## Emphasis

I've just watched Persopolis.
It's kinda good.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

*Real Steel* -- Surprisingly, a decent movie. No, I did not cry. Shut up! It wasn't _that_ touching. Don't look at me.


----------



## Adrift

Kilgore Trout said:


> Real Steel -- Surprisingly, a decent movie. No, I did not cry. Shut up! It wasn't that touching. Don't look at me.


I could've done without the annoying kid/loser dad relationship; the robot boxing matches were awesome though.


----------



## Mind Swirl

*Breakfast at Tiffany's*; I'd never seen it and everyone always talks about how great it is, so I figured I should educate myself.


----------



## Promethea

One of my favs of all time.


----------



## yallredyno

Mind Swirl said:


> *Breakfast at Tiffany's*; I'd never seen it and everyone always talks about how great it is, so I figured I should educate myself.


Congratulations! Great movie. Hepburn is an absolute angel, check out her other movies sometime.
Didn't she do such a great job singing too ?!


----------



## PrinceinExile

*Zombie Apocalypse or Undead Apocalypse*- It was a B-movie on SyFy but it was a decent one minus the photoshopped in SFX. the character's and story were average for the genre, somethings where obvious but they executed them right. They avoided a lot of the pit-falls of the zombie genre though which is what I really loved XD


----------



## Mind Swirl

yallredyno said:


> Congratulations! Great movie. Hepburn is an absolute angel, check out her other movies sometime.
> Didn't she do such a great job singing too ?!


 Yes, she did a nice job singing it. I was familiar with Louis Armstrong's version which I always liked too. :happy: I'm not sure how many of her movies I've seen though. I've seen My Fair Lady which I found very funny.


----------



## Pillow

Cold Fish - it was... weird. Very gory, not much story.










Mother - loved it.


----------



## nonnaci

*Solaris*: What is a man and what makes us human? Are we defined/constrained by our memories? And is reality no more than consciousness manifested, but just on different layers of observation?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

50/50.

Sad, insightful, funny. A mixture of emotions. 

Best new movie I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Coburn

_J. Edgar_

Got premier tickets to see it. Afterwards, I sat in on an interview with Clint Eastwood, Leonardo DiCaprio, Arnie Hammer, and Deven Black.

The interview was fascinating. The movie not so much.


----------



## Perfect Dark

The Lion King 3D. Which was obviously great, I mean hello ♥


----------



## SJ1974

Perfect Dark said:


> The Lion King 3D. Which was obviously great, I mean hello ♥


Saw that about a month ago and loved it.

Last film I watched was the documentary "Pearl Jam - Twenty".


----------



## BlackMamba

Joy Ride.......


----------



## Kriash

I watched 'I love you Phillip Morris' last night. It was a bit weird. Not bad though.


----------



## SJ1974

*Magnolia*. Hadn't watched that since it came out in what, '99?


----------



## Near Lawliet

Gremlins 2


----------



## cue5c

Kriash said:


> I watched 'I love you Phillip Morris' last night. It was a bit weird. Not bad though.


I just watched that, too. I had forgotten about the film being based on a real story halfway through it and had the ending take me by surprise. It was actually a lot of fun that way, since it was really hitting hard emotionally and just made me feel more connected to Phillip.


----------



## Kriash

cue5c said:


> I just watched that, too. I had forgotten about the film being based on a real story halfway through it and had the ending take me by surprise. It was actually a lot of fun that way, since it was really hitting hard emotionally and just made me feel more connected to Phillip.


Yeah, I forgot as well until they posted the thing at the end.
I thought what Steven did to Phillip was terrible.


----------



## cue5c

I know, that slap almost made up for everything.

Almost.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

The Panic Button, which I thought was a damn good movie, overall. 

Frenzy, which I also thought was a damn good movie.


----------



## Adrift

I saw Hugo in 3D; this is my favorite film of 2011, just edging out Drive. They should be advertising it as a family film rather than a kid's film.


----------



## Tad Cooper

The Cabinet of Dr Caligari! Weird Weimar cinema film, but awesome.


----------



## Roland Khan

Our Idiot Brother and Conan the barbarian (new one, not arnold)


----------



## FiNe SiTe

"Ip Man" and "Ip Man 2".


----------



## Morpheus83

_God's Left Hand, Devil's Right Hand_ Gory fun with outlandish murder sequences


----------



## Listener

The Lives of Others


----------



## Eerie

hot tub time machine, I actually enjoyed it :tongue:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

World of wars. It wasn't worth the time and energy. Yawn, boring.


----------



## Nasmoe

Beavis and Butthead Do America. So......they wanted a t.v. the whole time.


----------



## Apostrophic Catastrophe

Hugo. Subtle commentary on film preservation. So subtle, I didn't pick up on it for half the movie.


----------



## SJ1974

A Boy And His Dog


----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## nádej

...for the fourth time. It's so good I am captivated literally the entire time even though I know what happens.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

The last film I watched was Memento.

I watched it because I'm taking a course called Language and Narrative, and Memento is notable for it's unique narrative style. I found the narrative trickery very intriguing, loved the psychiatry of the protagonist's memory disorder and the motifs of the photos, notes and tattoos, and thought Guy Pearce was superb throughout. 

Perhaps the main thing holding it back for me is that I didn't find the core story to be that interesting- it was like it was deliberately simple because the narrative style was so complicated. Inception (Christopher Nolan's other twisty-narrative flick) seemed to have the opposite problem for many people ie. the envisaging of how dreams work was too 'logical' and simple, but the strength of the story and action supported it. Inception I think was more successful- it comes off as a fleshed-out film, whereas Memento despite it's intelligence comes off as a bit of an experiment.

Memento still gets a splendid four out of five from me. roud:


----------



## kamikaze02

puss in boots


----------



## SJ1974

Cast Away. Again.


----------



## Eerie

Life in a day, loving it so much. I feel involved somehow in these people's lives. It's a weird feeling, but it also is very enjoyable.


----------



## kiwigrl

Hop. 
Hangover 2.
Cloudy with a chance of meatballs.

_The first two I really liked but the 3rd one wasn't that great, though my kids liked it._


----------



## Harley

sex, lies, and videotape- Young James Spader...mmm. 
Exotica- not as good as the first but the plot was intruiging enough that I want to watch more Atom Egoyan films


----------



## FreeSpirit

I watched Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence
then I watched it again
and now I'm gonna read the book "The Seed and the 
Sower" (movie is based off of this book)


----------



## MCRTS

Breaking Dawn. Pass the brain bleach please. 

But the director has "How to stretch a movie with no plot into 2 and 1/2 hours" down. He does it by putting many scenes where people just stand around doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Darkestblue

Decided to watch Amelie again after not having seen it forever.

Such an attractive woman, that Amelie.:blushed:


----------



## kamikaze02

A Tale of Two Sisters


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## CaityL92

This weekend, two of my friends made me watch American Beauty (depressingly hilarious) and The Usual Suspects (also quite good). I learned that I really like Kevin Spacey. They approved. Though, truthfully, the last movie I watched was Across the Universe, which is definitely one of my favorites. Gotta love The Beatles... =]


----------



## SJ1974

The Ides of March


----------



## MasterOfDistraction

Watched Drive yesterday... Cool as fuck! Especially the soundtrack. You know you've watched a good movie when you start seeking for similar movies afterwards :tongue: Highly recommended! :happy:


----------



## TheBeanie

A Scanner Darkly


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

Twilight Breaking Dawn part 1


----------



## SJ1974

The Ides of March


----------



## Harley

Runaways. Couldn't finish it, found it boring :/


----------



## MasterOfDistraction

The Inbetweeners... Decent entertainment, not many surprises tho...


----------



## orphansparrow

just finished watching "keeping mum".


----------



## airship_nebula

I watched Northanger Abbey in my Gothic Literature class. It wasn't the best movie, but it was decent. It was really really cute and adorable and it made me kind of djsfinfdnk a bit x)

Edit: In a few hours, it's going to be the live action Animal Farm film with the awkward sex scene. I have to see this in my English class once again (love the book, but the movie.. meh). But at least we won't have to do anything for a whole 1hr and 3 minutes of class


----------



## Super Awesome

The Help. Not nearly as good as the book. The changes made for the movie weakened the story considerably.


----------



## Lady Lullaby

Super Awesome said:


> The Help. Not nearly as good as the book. The changes made for the movie weakened the story considerably.


No kidding - - I watched The Help last night!


----------



## MasterOfDistraction

30 minutes or less... Hahah.


----------



## LordOfTheWings

Stranger than fiction. smart smart movie


----------



## Duck_of_Death

I didn't watch it all the way through, but it RUBBER. It's about a sentient tire who rolls around and explodes people's heads via telekinesis.

For real.

It was funny and bizarre...to say the least. 
Definitely a movie geared towards intuitives.


----------



## Lady Lullaby

My INTP must have rubbed off on me over the years because I felt I would have enjoyed this movie a lot more when I was 17 - - definitely a lot of passionate feelings in this one.

I think Keats (at least as depicted here) might be INFJ roud:


----------



## L'Empereur

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
9/10


----------



## Emmily

I just got back from seeing "We bought a zoo." It was Super.


----------



## Ashlyn

Its a Wonderful Life

i cant say that i actually "watched it" but it was the last movie that i was around lol


----------



## PrinceinExile

Batman:Year one

Even if you not a batman fan if you like police shows or noir movies you likely love his movie.


----------



## Promethea

second sight


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Jeux D'enfants (Love Me If You Dare)


----------



## Duck_of_Death

The surprisingly wonderful Warrior. Highly recommended.


----------



## kamikaze02

Summer Wars


----------



## madhatter

The new Sherlock Holmes


----------



## madhatter

Dr. Kildare's Crisis...one word: lame


----------



## Ubuntu

Rise of the Planet of the Apes. It was great.


----------



## MonieJ

Stolen Life

Sad movie but it was really good.


----------



## Sily

It Happened On 5th Avenue (1947) -- pretty good!


----------



## madhatter

The Man Who Came to Dinner
Yankee Doodle Dandy
Secretariat

Yep, it's been one of those days.


----------



## Listener

Watched several movies over the last few days.

Ragtime
The Last Temptation of Christ
Army of Shadows
Pleasantville

Of these I would recommend Ragtime the most, though Army of Shadows was also very good.


----------



## madhatter

Holiday...an old black-and-white, intelligent and funny


----------



## Frosty

Beetlejuice. Beetlejuice. Beetlejuice.


----------



## Zegaray

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo. I want to read the book now and watch the original Swedish version.


----------



## Hollow Man

Vanilla Sky...really liked it!

Last movie at the movies: Sherlock Holmes 2 with a friend from outtatown and another friend...it was decent actually! I should see the first one.


----------



## lost in wonderland

Little Manhattan. It was cute.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

True Grit
Young Adult
13 Assassins
The Social Network


----------



## kiwigrl

The Tourist. Ok simply because of Mr Depp. I don't think Miss Jolie knows how to act. Still not even the talented Mr Depp could save this movie.

I just remembered a movie she was good in; "The Changeling"


----------



## Alice_Morgan

Rise of the Planet of the Apes.
Despite some plot holes, it was a pretty decent film.


----------



## Adrift

I watched Atlas Shrugged Part 1 earlier in the week. I think a miniseries would have worked better, but the film wasn't bad at all.


----------



## kiwigrl

Pretty Woman was on tv. I love that movie.


----------



## JoJoMo

Sherlock Holmes part 2, so much better then the 1st.


----------



## kiskadee

No Country for Old Men.


----------



## JoJoMo

Home movies of when I was eight, too funny....


----------



## ingenii anima

I just finished what has become a personal favorite of mine. The Danish film Hævnen (In a Better World) is the best Danish film I've seen yet, and I've never seen a bad Danish film (best cinema in the world). I love Scandinavian _ungdomsfilmer_, but this one may have been the best. Can't recommend highly enough.


----------



## slytherin360

Melancholia

Best film of 2011, hands down. It really appealed to my Fi and Ne.


----------



## Malachi

I watch Paul the movie about the little alien who goes on a road trip with Simon Peg and Nick Frost. Friken Hilarious.


----------



## saffron

Just saw The Artist today. I had only read the synopsis so totally surprised by the style.


----------



## kiwigrl

Fast and the furious 2. 
Great movie and then there is Paul Walker [fans self and sighs]. He is so frickin hot he makes my mouth water. I get an ISTP vibe from him, am I right? Anyway he is so sexy in looks and personality.


----------



## L'Empereur

The new Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Listener

The Crucible


----------



## runnerveran

Midnight in Paris (a Woody Allen film, starring Owen Wilson). It had a slow pacing to it, but it was good. I probably would have enjoyed it more if I was an art or literature buff. Nonetheless, I still thought that the caricatures of Picasso, Dali, and Hemingway were quite amusing.


----------



## Omnivian

"Waking Life" A great movie. I liked the rotoscope style a lot, the music, the theme, the dialogues, the ideas, the plot. Very thought provoking. I recommend it.


----------



## placeholder

I watched I, Robot earlier today. A shitty movie that's made by people who are honestly trying to make a great movie is one thing.... but I, Robot was a crappy movie made by people who didn't care if their movie sucked- and that's a lot worse.


----------



## kiwigrl

Tangled - great movie, loved it.


----------



## Emphasis

I watched Into the Wild these days. Amazing and inspiring movie. 



Grish said:


> No Country for Old Men.


Oh, I love this one. It was Javier Bardem's best performance ever.


----------



## sameer6

Robocop 2...


----------



## Jennywocky

Underworld Awakening. (I had free passes.)

I like the earlier movies a great deal.

This one, I agree with Rotten Tomatoes: More action coupled with less story. 
It felt rather flat and soulless compared to the others, which was disappointing.


----------



## Pillow

The Skin I Live In

Definitely recommended, but a bit of a slow starter (like all of Almodovar's films, I find).


----------



## Agile

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy. I thought the script could use some work, it wasn't great for introducing or naming characters, so it was hard to piece together who was who during watching it. Gary Oldman is so awesome though.


----------



## Promethea

the sex and the city movie.
heehee


----------



## Kaspa

This was really powerful, even shocking movie for me. I've watched Hostel, and it ain't anything in sickness than this - this lacks gore, but somehow is even more powerful because of that. It may seem like boring at some point of the movie, but there is something so damn twisted coming up.

_*The Skin I Live In*_ (_*La piel que habito*_)










"A brilliant plastic surgeon, haunted by past tragedies, creates a type of synthetic skin that withstands any kind of damage. His guinea pig: a mysterious and volatile woman who holds the key to his obsession."

Next thing that got my interest, not watched yet but this canuxploitation movie is described as...

_*The Hobo With A Shotgun (2011)*_

"A homeless vigilante blows away crooked cops, pedophile Santas, and other scumbags with his trusty pump-action shotgun." 










That must be damn awesome.


----------



## JoJoMo

The Decedents - It was good, but I am not sure about all the hype................................................... The Girl with a Dragon Tattoo (American Version) - It can't hold a candle to the original Swedish version. I expected more from the director of the Social Network, David Fincher. Daniel Craig was totally miscast. Michael Nyqvist was so good, it's hard to recast perfection. Noomi Rapace (Swedish actress) was perfect as well, no one can fill her shoes. The Irish actress Rooney Mara was okay but far too fragile to give the hard ass performance of Lisbeth. Rooney was miscast, the only one whom I thought was spot was Stellan Skarsgard, probably because he is Swedish. Why does Hollywood feel the need to remake a perfect film? They mess it up every time, every time.


----------



## Soleil

Phoebe in Wonderland.


----------



## Morrigan Tetch

V for Vendetta


----------



## dizzygirl

Never Let me Go.









it made me feel so empty inside. :sad:


----------



## Captain

"Drive". Anyone else?


----------



## Harley

> "Drive". Anyone else?


Loved that movie.

Last few movies I saw were:
Kiss Me Deadly (1955)
Women's Prison (1955)
Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932)

All great movies.


----------



## Lady Blue

The Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## SJ1974

Just finished watching Star Trek (2009) and now I've started Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring. Both on Bluray.


----------



## kiwigrl

Sherlock Holmes - A game of shadows.

I LOVED it! I loved Robert Downey Jnr too.


----------



## Jennywocky

Recent movies: 

Ides of March: A movie I wanted to see but missed it in the theater. Worth seeing. Not as good as I had expected, but still pretty good. Also, it's the only movie where I've seen Clooney come across as mean/scary, in that scene near the end. Truly menacing. Normally he has this good-natured undercurrent regardless of the movie. It was stunning, and perfect.

Haywire: I liked it better than MI4, but it was kind of flat emotionally. Still, the action sequences seem to involve "real fighting," not the glamorized crap in most action pics.

Iron Man: This is one of my favorite of the superhero genre movies ever to come out. Nice sense of humor, true to the comic, RDJr nails the role. Fast cars, fast flights, and one hot superhero... what can I say?

Still catching up on Heroes reruns --I am in Season #4, only ten more episodes to go. So close to the end now...



****** said:


> "Drive". Anyone else?


I saw Drive. I don't know if I want to watch it again, but I thought it a well-acted movie... some top-notch actors doing their thing. Unapologetic violence as well. I do appreciate that. (Heat is one of my favorite movies.)


----------



## Heyymacarena

It's Kind of a Funny Story


----------



## kiwig0ld

Chronicle... I'd say it was a must see in theaters. Andrew was pissing me off though. Why can't some people just chill.


----------



## Jennywocky

esbe said:


> Chronicle... I'd say it was a must see in theaters. Andrew was pissing me off though. Why can't some people just chill.


Okay, that's been on my list of "must see in the theater." I'm going to go this weekend.


----------



## Sunfox

Real Genius...lolz


----------



## she_sells_seashells

Natural Born Killers. 
_Mickey and Mallory are the best thing to happen to mass murder since Manson. _


----------



## LostWorld

Hachiko:A dog's tale 
I love this movie,it's one of those movies that leave you with a knot in your throat but at the same time it touches your heart.


----------



## kiwigrl

The Vows. I had a good cry and liked it, though I kept thinking how terrible it would be if your spouse couldn't remember you.


----------



## princess82

The Lorax..


----------



## Catenaccio

Sex Drive (it is a comedy not a porno!). I thought it was a good movie and the lead actress is very beautiful.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

Child's Play.


----------



## Sybok

Carry on doctor


----------



## SJ1974

*A Dangerous Method. *David Cronenberg film.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Megamind!!!!!!! It is a great movie.


----------



## Girl In The Red Dress

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Rambo: First Blood Part II


----------



## Medea

Alien
........
....
.
.....


----------



## Catenaccio

Copycat. (Serial killer movie with Holly Hunter and Sigourney Weaver).

It is good to laugh and at some times will make you jump, but not a great movie, 5/10.


----------



## Omnivian

The Tree of Life. I found it very interesting and thought provoking. Made me think about my childhood with an authoritarian father. Amazing scenery. I loved the dynamic between the story and the nature's scenes. 

Any thoughts on this movie?


----------



## SJ1974

Man On Fire and Monster.
Two amazing films.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

^Nice avatar, man.

Blade Runner: Workprint Edition.


----------



## Morpheus83

Happy Birthday to Me (1980): Slow and overplotted slasher film with an implausible double twist ending. There are red herrings aplenty -- and what serves as plot and character 'development' mainly exists for the purpose of misdirection. A few interesting kills, with death by shish kebab being among the most memorable  6/10


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Mirror Mirror.


----------



## Morpheus83

The Sleeper (2012): An affectionate homage to cheesy 80s slasher films -- with its own (animated) pre-title classification screen, slightly-grainy footage and line-dancing performed to 80s disco music  All the tropes and conventions you're familiar with are here: the final girl who doesn't get laid; oversexed 'bimbos' who fall afoul of a heavy-breathing killer; several plot-holes which could sink another Titanic and a high body count with lots of gory kills. It's not a memorable film -- but it's lots of fun while it lasts and doesn't overstay its welcome (around 89 minutes) 6.5/10


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

The Lorax.


----------



## cynthiareza

oh it was a classic...The Exorcist
on a side note someone once told me i looked like Linda Blair LOL


----------



## Phoibe

Moon, highly recommended!


----------



## descending

Wordplay. It was a documentary on crosswords, and the people that solve them and the US crossword championship. It was cute.


----------



## madhatter

John Carter and Hunger Games in the theater.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

21 Jump Street

Ghost Dog

Midnight In Paris


----------



## Moonlight Angel

hmmm

last movie i watched was 500 days of summer. i found it a little sad but cute at the same time.


----------



## JohnGalt

The Artist. 
Definitely deserved best picture. It's such a challenge for modern actors to convey a story without sound, and they pulled it off really well.


----------



## HippoHunter94

Exit Through the Gift Shop - This easily one of the most interesting documentaries ever made. It's funny, interesting, and the most original story of the 21st century.


----------



## Sybok

Botched and Monty Pythons The Meaning of Life
I love it, just pure love.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

The Bourne Trilogy
Casino Royale


----------



## Phoenix0

Hunger Games...

it sucked


----------



## 7rr7s

National Lampoons Vacation. It was on AMC and 5 in the morning in my hotel room and I couldnt sleep.


----------



## comeasyouare

Midnight in Paris, I loved it!


----------



## nonnaci

comeasyouare said:


> Midnight in Paris, I loved it!


Dali: "I see... the rhinoceros!"

Shame: Sex addiction in all its "deadening" glory! And so many subtexts thats its worth a second watch.
Hunger games: Fail sauce? or perhaps the dregs of main-stream literary decadence? You be the judge.


----------



## Sybok

Ulysses with Kirk Douglas. Love that movie, the Circe-Scenes are beyond beauty. I even love the german synchronization... the combination of "ch" was exchanged by "j" X-D


----------



## esoterictimes

A movie called "Exam". It wasn't too bad.


----------



## Nucky

I'm watching this right before bed . . . tonight should be interesting.


----------



## BlackMamba

Shrek Happily ever After... Now... the conjurer


----------



## SJ1974

A Dangerous Method.


----------



## BlackMamba

I just watched For Richer Or poorer... now watching megamind


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Goldfinger
Munich


----------



## fae.mouse

The last movie I watched, I only watched maybe halfway through, it was *Interstella 5555*. Before that, I finished *The Woman in Black*. And the last show I watched was *My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic*. :3​


----------



## prplchknz

Marley and Me


----------



## geekofalltrades

Part of _Robin Hood: Men In Tights._ It's one of my favorite movies, but even it couldn't hold my attention all the way through; I just don't like movies all that much.


----------



## BlackMamba

still megamind.


----------



## Frosty

Fear and Loathing in Antarctica (it should be a movie, anyway.)


----------



## nomad416

runnerveran said:


> Midnight in Paris (a Woody Allen film, starring Owen Wilson). It had a slow pacing to it, but it was good. I probably would have enjoyed it more if I was an art or literature buff. Nonetheless, I still thought that the caricatures of Picasso, Dali, and Hemingway were quite amusing.


Just saw it last night on netflix. I'm into most Woody Allen films and this may not have been his best, but it's up there. Great cinematography of Paris.


----------



## Brian1

DMT: The Spirit Molecule.


----------



## SJ1974

One of my favorite films of all time: *The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou*


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy--BORING.


----------



## SJ1974

Out of all of the popular actors in this film, Robert DeNiro is the one that proves to me he will "act" in just about anything now. "New Year's Eve" could have been better off being a tv movie. Also, it's trying too hard to copy _Love Actually._


----------



## BlackMamba

21 Jump Street... Hilarious!


----------



## Rinori

Wrath of the Titans it wasnt bad but it didnt live up to my expectations.


----------



## BlackMamba

Oporation Drumbo Drop... or something like that... Denis Leary was in it.


----------



## CrabbyPaws

Johnny English: Reborn. It was so funny!


----------



## Eerie

Agora 

tenchars


----------



## REiF

Casanova
...


----------



## BlackMamba

Watched Repeaters and then Columbiana.


----------



## ImbecilicSage

Blade Runner (although being fully honest I didn't watch it in its entirety, though I had watched roughly 75% of it so I assume that would qualify being referenced).

I'm not sure if any of you would be interested in my thoughts/feelings there, but I was actually really let down acknowledging that the film - per my knowledge anyway - did pretty well critically and is cited a decent deal within pop culture (most notably it was referenced on The Big Bang Theory, which is likely my favorite show currently in production).

I'm not sure if it simply proved really innovative by the standards of its time and/or if a huge amount of things happened within the final half hour or so that I didn't watch, but if neither of those ideas are true I have no idea how pretty much anyone could consider it better than mediocre...


----------



## Riddikulus

The Hunger Games. Pretty bad compared to the books. :C


----------



## BlackMamba

Not a movie but... flight of the Conchords


----------



## pretty.Odd

The Hunger Games.....


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Flatliners


----------



## BlackMamba

Groundhog Day


----------



## dilletante

"A Dangerous Method"

A letdown


----------



## BlackMamba

Tangled.....


----------



## Solitude315

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets. It's cheesy and all of that, but it's one of the few movies I can stand to watch more than once; they normally bore me.


----------



## Sybok

Big Lebowski

I am not "that" fan, but I enjoy that movie everytime very much. simply perfect, for me the total wuwei/taoism-movie (includes intercurse with Julian Moore and a little Lebowski )


----------



## BlackMamba

Insidious.....


----------



## Agent Blackout

Mission Impossible 4


----------



## HippoHunter94

Sleepaway Camp. That ending was so f---ed up. Kinda random, but f---ed up.


----------



## FlatteringlyDerisive

The Cabin in the Woods film. I loved it. A lot. 

If you have seen it, just picture that "Oh shit!"I moment when the group of guards realized what was about to happen when the elevators open.


----------



## Adrift

The Hunger Games. I really identified with Katniss; she's loyal, quiet, protective, determined, and has a strong moral compass. I'd have typed her an ISTJ, but most here think she's ISTP.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

*Inception* - This movie is so good that even after four viewings I never skip a moment. This is my all-time favorite movie.


----------



## BlackMamba

Holden Irianu Martinson said:


> Sleepaway Camp. That ending was so f---ed up. Kinda random, but f---ed up.


That movie was just.... im suprised i made it to the end!


----------



## BlackMamba

Altitude......


----------



## IAmMe2010

Iron giant and Joseph king of dreams, loved them both, good old fashioned movies with a deep message, both came close to making me cry. Especially the end of Iron giant :')


----------



## HippoHunter94

BlackMamba said:


> That movie was just.... im suprised i made it to the end!


That movie is so..... bad. I mean, it's obvious who it is, but that scene just stays with you. The only other scene I can think of that was as disturbing, and somewhat arbitrary, is that "squeal, piggy" scene from Deliverance. Just...... *shudder*


----------



## cityofcircuits

I watched Puss n' Boots last night. It was pretty funny, but kind of serious too.


----------



## IAmMe2010

cityofcircuits said:


> I watched Puss n' Boots last night. It was pretty funny, but kind of serious too. I like most Pixar movies, not all, but most.


XD Puss'n boots is dreamworks not pixar XD You can almost tell by the moods of the movies, similar animation, completely different attitude  (of course this is completely irrelevant information but the animation lover in me had to point this out XD )

and yes, those movies are fun. I find myself more attracted to the animated shows, I mean there are some really awesome live action movies out there but I think people pass up the animated ones because they "kid movies" XD


----------



## cityofcircuits

@IAmMe2010

thanx for pointing that out! wtf....how did i do that....of course it's dreamworks....i knew that but wrote Pixar somehow wtf.....


----------



## IAmMe2010

cityofcircuits said:


> @IAmMe2010
> 
> thanx for pointing that out! wtf....how did i do that....of course it's dreamworks....i knew that but wrote Pixar somehow wtf.....


I do this all the time, my brother is an even bigger animation love and it drives him crazy XD


----------



## VivianeScrooge

I recently watch The Hunger Games and re watch the entire series of Death Note.
And also The Twilight Zone, but I only manage to watch a few episodes though. Looking forward to watch the entire thing! :3


----------



## skittles

Just watched X-Men the last stand for god knows how many times.


----------



## Rinori

Sleepy Hallow its one of those movies I've always wanted to see but just never got round to it. Johnny Depp is great in every movie i've seen him


----------



## ohmyitschels

Last movie I watched in theaters was, I believe, Wrath of the Titans...and I have no idea what it was about. I wasn't paying attention. Lol.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

I caught Shrek 2 on the TV last week. It was the third time I'd seen it and I didn't expect it to age so well. roud: Jennifer Saunders is amazing as the Fairy Godmother.


----------



## Jilau

Saw The Three Musketeers (confusing, pretty bad, but somehow entertaining) and The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day (my new favorite action movie) last week with a friend. The two of us will have another movie night tonight, and we're planning to see Dorian Gray (my friend has a crush on the lead) and Sucker Punch (I've seen it before and want my friend to see it).


----------



## Ramysa

On TV ...something about war, but i don't remember the name. Didn't liked it much. On cinema... "Safe House" . And it was awesome!!


----------



## nádej

_Harold and Maude_










I always forget how much I love this movie.


----------



## BlackMamba

Straw Dogs.... INSANE!


----------



## Nucky

I'm watching the movie "witchboard" right now.


----------



## SJ1974

I got the entire original series of The Twilight Zone. Hello Bizarro world!


----------



## Duck_of_Death

The Raid: Redemption. Indonesian martial arts film. Best action movie I've seen since the early 90s with some of the most jawdropping stunts and martial art action I've ever seen in a motion picture before.


----------



## SophiaScorpia

The HUNGER GAMES!!! What an epic movie!


----------



## ForzaViola

*Four Lions* - A British black-comedy film


----------



## Brian1

Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway in The Thomas Crown Affair. The original and still the best. Why do they even try to do remakes?


----------



## Neon Knight

Beyond The Planet of the Apes. 

What a shitty ending when you expect a much more spectacular or meaningful one, hell just a much better one!! Strangely it was followed by the shortest credit listing I've ever seen.


----------



## BlackMamba

Heathers.. <3


----------



## plausible

The Departed


----------



## onebelo

cabin in the woods

one of the worst films ive ever seen


----------



## butlifeislong

City of the Living Dead, a really good italian zombie movie from 1980. It's a little cheesy, but also very gross out.


----------



## Impermanence

Goodfellas. A classic movie that I would recommend to anyone who likes mafia type movies.


----------



## placeholder

gfkbridgehead said:


> A great movie!


What movie?? I don't think I can handle that much mysteriousness. Plus you said it's great, so I might be missing out by not watching it.


----------



## MonieJ

Dare Mo Shiranai or Nobody knows










Hm... IDK how to begin but I will say that I was quite angry with the mom. She has 4 children and yet still refuses to grow the hell up and take care of them properly. She has this fantasy about marrying the right guy and completely forgets about her kids.

So this is the gist of it for me 









had me feelin all of them haha 

Hehe sayin that this movie was great.

10/10


----------



## Impermanence

The Hangover 2. nowhere near as good as the first, and they ripped off a lot of the jokes from the first movie. I really hope the final movie is as good as the first, and the trilogy ends on a good note.


----------



## paintfish

nádej said:


> _Harold and Maude_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always forget how much I love this movie.


I love this movie too  And the entire soundtrack by Cat Stevens is just icing on the cake...


----------



## Pillow

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------



## Midnight Rambler

Cabin in the woods

I found it extremely hilarious.


----------



## Enkidu

Randomly decided to watch this on Netflicks a few weeks ago. I totally forgot what a creative and dark movie this is -


----------



## Impermanence

Fight Club. It's definitely stood the test of time.


----------



## BlackMamba

Cabin in the Woods.... Loovveeed it!


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Think like a man....found it highly amusing :laughing:


----------



## friendly80sfan

I recently rewatched Clueless for like the 10th time. I love that movie so much. I can almost quote the whole thing as I watch it.


----------



## IAmMe2010

August Rush ! <3


----------



## PrinceinExile

Does the Sherlock first episode count as a movie I mean it was an hour and half long...well an hour 20 something minutes.


----------



## descending

Wristcutters: A Love Story (It is set in a strange afterlife waystation that has been reserved for people who have commited suicide.)

was cute, and now i have this song stuck in my head

When there is trap, set up for you
In every corner of this town
And so you learn the only way to go is underground
When there's a trap set up for you
In every corner of your room
And so you learn the only way to go is through the roof

Ooohoohoooh through the roof, underground
Ooohoohoooh through the roof, underground

And as we're crossing border after border
We realize that difference is none
It's underdogs who, and if you want it
You always have to make your own fun

And as the upperdog leisurely sighing
The local cultures are dying and dying
The programmed robots are buying and buying
And all secluded freaks they are still trying trying

Ooohoohoooh through the roof, underground
Ooohoohoooh through the roof, and underground


----------



## Impermanence

The Godfather.


----------



## Rinori

Going to see Avengers tonight


----------



## iwasateenagepunk

The last movie I watched was "OSS: 117 Lost in Rio." I thought it was good; solid 4/5. I thought the first one was way better though. Also watched "Xanadu," and loved that.


----------



## floater212

Big Nothing. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Impermanence

The Hangover.


----------



## Rinori

Was suppose to see avengers 2 nights ago but i got sick so last night i went with my Girlfriend to see Think Like A Man, It was very funny. After the movie I saw my high school friends with their girlfriends they were going to watch avengers. I wanted to go back n watch it with em


----------



## Cheveyo

I just finished seeing "Justice League: Doom" a bit ago.


DC is doing an amazing job with their animated movies.


----------



## BlackMamba

Safe ................ Stathom.... RAWR!


----------



## Hiccups24-7

God Bless America

though the premise was interesting it kinda ...didn't... do it for ..me.


----------



## hrinfaxi

Thor. I like Norse mythology, so seeing the film's interpretation of Asgard, the rainbow bridge, Odin, Heimdall etc. was fun. 
However, character development was pretty much zilch, and where there was any, it was predictable (much like the rest of the plot). 
The biggest annoyance was the pointless romance with Jane whatsherface (didn't help that she was played by Natalie Portman...).


----------



## Curiously

Puss and Boots this past Sunday.


----------



## IAmMe2010

I recently saw Bridge to Terrabithia ( made me cry :crying: ) Horton Hears a WHo (Awesome :tongue: ) and August Rush (have seen this quite a few times and still love it to death roud: )


----------



## mestika

Kingdom of Heaven.
I like how it portrayed religious conflict.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Redline

The Avengers.
more than once


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## geekofalltrades

I saw The Avengers with friends this last weekend. A good and very entertaining action movie, but not a whole lot of substance. Then again, if you went in looking for substance, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Rinori

The Fifth Element - My favorite movie


----------



## BlissfulDreams

I loved it!


----------



## Impermanence

American Beauty.


----------



## nádej




----------



## Uncouth Angel

This movie gets funnier every time I watch it.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral

At the recommendation of my INTP friend:
Honey and Clover (the live action movie)

Interesting treatment, though it feels rather lacking. 
6/10


----------



## Dakris

*The Beaver*

Great drama with emotional depth, in addition to being funny. Mel Gibson is supposedly an INFJ, so that's why I decided to watch it on TV. I usually spend time watching critically acclaimed movies, and beforehand I didn't know this was.


----------



## cubilone

Idi i Smotri, a 1985 soviet film depicting better than ANY film I have ever seen, the horror of war and the bloodthirstiness not only of the Nazis, but Belarussians that were siding with the nazis, in looting and killing their own fellow coutrymen. Of course it's in 1943 Belarus, on the often-forgot Eastern Front of WWII. 

You will not be untouched by this movie, some scenes will stay for you for days if not longer. I'm surprised it's not better known.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

Farewell with Guillaume Canet.


----------



## Psychophlegmatic

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest with Jack Nicholson. Good stuff.


----------



## nowhere_man

Dial M for Murder, great as always!


----------



## SJ1974

Prometheus - I didn't get the closure I was hoping for but it was inspired, to say the least.


----------



## scott

FaceOff. It was on TV the other night.


----------



## grmpf

The Young Vicotria.
Not bad, but we've seen a little too many of this kind lately...


----------



## Yuval

The Silence of the Lambs. I shouldn't have


----------



## Staffan

Yuval said:


> The Silence of the Lambs. I shouldn't have


That's a great movie. Beware of the sequels though.

I saw The Damned Don't Cry with Joan Crawford. A fairly good noir.


----------



## HippoHunter94

Apocalypse Now, or more accurately Apocalypse OH MY F'ING WOW!!! What a film!!! Very masterfully crafted, incredibly meticulous and talk about a testament to film making. Masterpiece.


----------



## Dan E

_The Devil's Advocate_. I am satisfied with my movie-watching experience.


----------



## nowhere_man

Staffan said:


> That's a great movie. Beware of the sequels though.
> 
> I saw The Damned Don't Cry with Joan Crawford. A fairly good noir.


 Ah how I do love film noir, talking about this makes me want to watch 'Double Indemnity' again


----------



## Dakris

*Tron: Legacy*

I've seen the first half a couple of times now, finally managed to see the second half :tongue: Cool special effects and an awesome soundtrack by Daft Punk. The movie isn't necessarily bad in other aspects, but the previously mentioned factors make up most of the movie.


----------



## Staffan

nowhere_man said:


> Ah how I do love film noir, talking about this makes me want to watch 'Double Indemnity' again


Me too. I have a Pleasantville-like fascination with the 1940s. But I try to not watch them too often so they won't wear out.


----------



## pretty.Odd

Drugstore Cowboy. It's a pretty awesome film and Matt Dillon is hot in it.


----------



## Sonny

The Great St Louis Bank Robbery. 

I swear Steve McQueen could just stand there and look pretty and I'd consider it a great movie.


----------



## Kabosu

Donnie Darko.

I watch things on Netflix when I watch movies, unless I own it on DVD.


----------



## Impermanence

Do the Right Thing.


----------



## friendly80sfan

Murder at 1600 was just on tv. It was pretty good. I really like Diane Lane.


----------



## ThatUglyGirl

atypeofuser said:


> Donnie Darko.
> 
> I watch things on Netflix when I watch movies, unless I own it on DVD.


I love that movie 

Last movie I saw was The Avengers. It was awesome, saw it twice.

I have a movie called Catfish that I'm planning to watch today or tomorrow. It's supposed to be interesting. It's about people who scam others online by posing as sick/dying people.

Edit: That's not what it was about at all =.=


----------



## Rinori

John Carter of Mars


----------



## RoughEstimate

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Bless you.


----------



## ibage

Just watched Big Daddy on Sunday. I love Adam Sandler and I'll never grow tired of his antics.


----------



## kiwigrl

Snow White and the huntsman. 
I really enjoyed it and I also enjoyed oggling the huntsman ...rather buff, and those eyes and that accent! :tongue:


----------



## hesperidian

Eastern Promise


----------



## FiNe SiTe

The Big Boss


----------



## ThatUglyGirl

kiwigrl said:


> Snow White and the huntsman.
> I really enjoyed it and *I also enjoyed oggling the huntsman ...rather buff, and those eyes and that accent!* :tongue:


He played Thor in the Avengers! Sooo hot!


----------



## Shaun of Leeds

Monty Python's The meaning of life, so so good. Special highlights for me being The Third World..... Yorkshire. The pirate bank thing at the start and how at the end its not just the people that are ghosts/souls its also their cars :tongue:


----------



## nowhere_man

Sea of Love, just watched it on Netflix last night.


----------



## Vivid Melody

Moonrise Kingdom. Good movie. Go see it.


----------



## Dakris

*Anaconda* *(1997)
*
Mediocre movie. Plus for lifelike snake. The humor is good, but the whole movie is quite predictable.


----------



## Yuval

Dakris said:


> *Anaconda* *(1997)
> *
> Mediocre movie. Plus for lifelike snake. The humor is good, but the whole movie is quite predictable.


Funny, a friend of mine just mentioned this film 

Last one for me was *case 39*. It's nice, has potential


----------



## Anthoric

Men in Black 3. But wait, didn't I already say that? I feel like I did...


----------



## nowhere_man

Staffan said:


> Me too. I have a Pleasantville-like fascination with the 1940s. But I try to not watch them too often so they won't wear out.


 Yes I see what you mean, every now and then my fiancee and I will sit down and watch one of those classic film noirs.I also have this fascination with that time period, there is something........so appealing about it.Sometimes I curse being born when I was. This post modern 21st century thing may have better technology but it lacks a great deal more.


----------



## Rinori

Thor


----------



## deftonePassenger

Adventureland


----------



## Nekomata

Snow White and the Huntsman.

It's alright *shrugs* puts a good and darker spin on an awesome fairy tail~


----------



## Staffan

They Live, directed by John Carpenter. It's a conspiracy thriller based on theories by David Icke and others who believe that the power elite on Earth are working for our true masters, aliens living here among us in disguise. It was ok, but maybe an INTP would appreciate it more.


----------



## eli

The other night I watched Sister Act...


----------



## koalaroo

Bridesmaids ...

And I nearly peed my pants laughing.


----------



## SJ1974

_Young Frankenstein








_


----------



## Baby Spidey

Prometheus! mklfjdsakdj9OIJUDOKALM;Psadjd'


----------



## pinkrasputin

Omg. "The Grey" with Liam Neeson. I'm still thinking about it!


----------



## hylogenesis

How High.

It took me almost five minutes just to remember _which_ of the stoner movies I'd seen most recently.
My brain almost suffered nuclear melt-down.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

YOLOsodie said:


> The Inbetweeners 'which you probably never heard off'.


BUS WANKER.

Now where was I?
Oh yeah, I re-watched the Dead Poet Society because it was on TV. :'( :'(


----------



## Raichan

Prometheus, watched it with an old friend.


----------



## Dakris

*The Aviator* (2004)

Amazing biographical movie of an interesting man from the 20th century, Howard Hughes.


----------



## nádej




----------



## ThatUglyGirl

Raichan said:


> Prometheus, watched it with an old friend.





Nymphai said:


> Prometheus! mklfjdsakdj9OIJUDOKALM;Psadjd'


How was it?


----------



## gwennylou

Brave. Cute movie.


----------



## nowhere_man

Groundhog Day which is sort of how my life feels right now.


----------



## josie18

the last movie i watched was _letters from iwo jima._ good movie


----------



## Baby Spidey

Mayushii said:


> How was it?


I didn't refresh my memory by watching_ Alien_, but it was alright. I remember a review said it's a good movie to watch if you didn't over-think about it. A lot of things didn't add up, apparently. 

Michael Fassbender's acting was amazing as well.


----------



## FacePalm

The Avengers 3D (recommend saving $5 and just watch 2D)


----------



## Rinori

Austin Powers Gold member  lmao


----------



## Yuval

*Hua Mulan.* I honestly didn't understand most of it, and ended up falling asleep before the ending xD 
Some scenes were almost similar to the Disney version of her story, but jumping from one thing to another so fast :bored:
(But well, the subtitles I had were missing in a lot of scenes and I don't speak Chinese, maybe it's actually a good film, I'm ambivalent ~)


----------



## Staffan

*They Live by Night (1949)

*A rather melodramatic noir, I guess you'd have to be a fan of the genre or a bit sappy to enjoy it. Still, Cathy O'Donnell's performance is memorable. The director Nicholas Ray went on to make better films, most notably the highly original noir-western "Johnny Guitar" featuring Joan Crawford.


----------



## sidj0n

Last week i watched What the bleep do we know?. More of a documentary though.


----------



## SJ1974

_*The Amazing Spider-Man
*_Clearly there was no need for a reboot, Spider-Man 4 would have been just as good with this villain but this is a Spider-Man for the Twilight kids. Some good scenes but for me Tobey McGuire did a a great job as Peter Parker. I looked at Andrew Garfield and all I could see was Andrew Garfield. Nerds are now cool. The 3 Sam Raimi films were way more entertaining, even with the lull love story between Peter and MJ. This one looks awesome of course but IMO it was useless to make this a reboot. 5/10 from me.


----------



## SJ1974

sidj0n said:


> Last week i watched What the bleep do we know?. More of a documentary though.


Saw this one a couple of years ago and I recently watched it again. Better than the new Spider-man movie.​


----------



## Rinori

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Dakris

*eXistenZ* (1999)

Fun and imaginative body horror-science fiction directed by David Cronenberg. Cool ending which confuses a bit.


----------



## hotgirlinfl

magic mike


----------



## Anonynony

Iron Man

I have a voracious need to do something awesome now.


----------



## Durden

_Moonrise Kingdom_! Enchanting & quirky.


----------



## Dakris

My Son, My Son, What Have Ye Done?.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

The Terminator


----------



## HiZukoHere

Fast Five. I love that movie so much.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

La Séparation.


----------



## Kestrelcloud

Brave.
It was a nice movie, I guess.


----------



## jhoro115

The last movie I saw in the cinema was Prometheus. It was good, but not great. If we're talking about films in general, that would have to be Ghost in the Shell 2 Innocence. I really enjoyed it-had wonderful animation.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Moonrise Kingdom. I enjoyed it - I like stylized movies from other time periods, and clever humor.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Cabin in the Woods (for the second time - what an awesome movie!).


----------



## Gaspar

Watched "Black Swan" with Natalie Portman last night.....It was horrible....I am used to watching sci fi and horrors , but dont start fooling with peoples fingernails/toenails/ etc. that freakes me out!! lol


----------



## Rinori

Harold and Kumar go to Guantanamo Bay. - It was kool but wanted to knock out that dumb ass government guy the whole movie
and Piranha 3DD - It was lame beyond lame, I could have predicted ever thing before it happened and some part where just wtf moments.


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs

Mr. Nobody.

I was very impressed with the way the story was told. The jumps from one timeline to the next can be awkward at first but they become much easier to follow as the movie progresses.


----------



## sonicdrink

Ratatouille. Internet wasn't working, so I watched this. Still love it, and think it's one of Pixar's best. Maybe it's just because I love food....


----------



## nonnaci

Sherlock Holmes 1+2: It's like 19th century House with guns and more explosions.


----------



## iscem42

Blade Runner — loved almost everything about it, from the character development (with the possible exception of the "main character") to the possible themes and even the aesthetics, which I normally don't really notice in movies. Everything really seemed to flow well, though I should say that I saw the "final cut" without the supposedly annoying commentary that the original release had


----------



## Type B

OC87


----------



## Jelferelfemy

Dark Knight Rises


----------



## may23991

I have seen Think Like A Man, Girl In Progress, Rock Of Ages, Moonrise Kingdom... All very goood movies a must watch.. though Girl in progress seems like a comedy movie but its not... its very serious.. every other movie is funny....


----------



## nonnaci

The Edge of Heaven (2007) - IMDb

Crash set in Istanbul with threads that managed to weave around each other but never fully merging.


----------



## SJ1974

_*5150, rue des ormes
*_A Québec-made thriller. 
_*5150 Elm's Way - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*_


----------



## Talon

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

I watched _Un Coeur en Hiver_ again. It is quickly becoming one of my favorite films.


----------



## nonnaci

Le Beau Coeur said:


> I watched _Un Coeur en Hiver_ again. It is quickly becoming one of my favorite films.


A thing for stoic men hmm?


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

nonnaci said:


> A thing for stoic men hmm?


I have always been around them, I suppose they have had a strong affect on me.


----------



## Nekomata

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor


----------



## Rocksteady

Contagion. Surprisingly I got really into this movie.


----------



## whyerr

The Dark Knight Rises, just to see, if Bale/Wayne faked his Batman voice the same way he did in 2008 
It was better. Though villain sucked, but surprise at the end makes it good!


----------



## ArthurHawk

Last movie I saw was with a friend who suggested me to watch Cabin Boy. I must admit, it's not an ordinary comedy movie, but there are some reasons why I love those older comedy movies, especially the 90's ones. Also what I liked about the movie is that it had that Tim Burton feeling added, especially with the fake scenery in the background, and only after that I noticed that it was actually co-produced by him. It's definitely a movie that you should watch even if it doesn't have such high reviews, still it was fun watching it.


----------



## DomNapoleon

Rio... It sucks :mellow:


----------



## xxWanderer

The last one I saw on my laptop was "Going the Distance", the last thing I saw in the cinema was "Ted" , it's such a brilliant film and hilarious.


----------



## kiwigrl

The proposal - 3rd time, still good to watch.


----------



## LiLesah

Moon - it is one of the free movies on Youtube, so I didn't think it would be all that good... but I actually really enjoyed it. Had some dark comedy, & made me think.


----------



## Type B

Surviving Progress

Honestly one of the better documentaries I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Calliver

The Deaths of Ian Stone. 


Good movie. Last one I went to see in the movie theaters was The Dark Knight Rises. Before that it was Ted.


----------



## dany

pride and prejudice, watched while i was falling asleep


----------



## Zegaray

"Awakenings", but only half way through the movie. The last movie I saw in it's entirety was "Young Goethe in Love".


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

I'm watching Batman Returns as I type. So underrated... Definitely one of my favourite films, though I can't decide whether it's my favourite batman film. The last film I watched at the cinema was The Dark Knight Rises. It was certainly an excellent film, but it didn't quite live up to my expectations. There was one twist involving a certain... shadowy character, if you know what I mean, which I was really disappointed with.


----------



## BeauGarcon

Le Havre, beautiful movie (especially aesthetically).


----------



## Gray Skies

The Illusionist


----------



## Superninjageek

Umm if documentaries count I just watched something on H.H.Holmes (America's first serial killer)
If it doesn't then I watched The expendables.


----------



## Bear987

_Think like a man_. Interesting movie, I'd say and quite good. It stars Kevin Hart - a comedian I really like. I'd recommend it to anyone who's interested in an entertaining perspective on committed heterosexual relationships.


----------



## Blazy

Watched some of Hayao Miyazaki's animations when I was younger. Then I was bored one day and decided to download one of his most recent works, _Howl's Moving Castle_. Very moving.


----------



## Antipode

The Help


----------



## saffron

I just went to see _Beasts of the Southern Wild_ and it blew me away. I haven't seen a film I loved like that for way too long.


----------



## mitparmar

Kids


----------



## cityofcircuits

duKempriZ said:


> Watched some of Hayao Miyazaki's animations when I was younger. Then I was bored one day and decided to download one of his most recent works, _Howl's Moving Castle_. Very moving.




One of my favorites. *see my signature.


Last movie I saw was Lawrence of Arabia. I've watched it before but it's been awhile. Thoroughly enjoyed it and now want to look into this character T.E. Lawrence.


----------



## android654

They Live.






Scary with a hint of truth.


----------



## RecklessInspirer

Prometheus! Its the best!


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan

Wrong Turn 3 (Horrible movie. I strongly recommend you never even glance in the general direction of one of these DVDs) I'm going to watch The Book of Eli tomorrow.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

I cried a lot...

The movie was so well done and the actors were incredible.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Le Beau Coeur said:


> I cried a lot...
> 
> The movie was so well done and the actors were incredible.


I'm dying to see that one. It's apparently meant to have been based on something that actually happened to them (the two main actors in the film).


----------



## Dakris

The Ward and Perfect Sense. Perfect Sense is pretty good, depressing though. Do not waste your time with _The Ward_.


----------



## Pikestarkey

The Dark Knight rises!


----------



## kiskadee

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Rocksteady

watched God Bless America over the weekend. Last night I watched Fate/Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works. It was ok,


----------



## Rauder

_The Dark Knight Rises_, on August 4th. Great movie.


----------



## MissyMaroon

Soldier's Girl


----------



## Ikari_T

The Watch with Ben Stiller and Vince Vaughn. The movie's okay.


----------



## viri

_I'm a Cyborg, but that's OK_


----------



## Quork

The Dark Knight Rises for the third. It gets better with every viewing.


----------



## nádej

I can't believe it took me like a year to see this. So weird; so painfully real at its core; so good.


----------



## Arrow

The Rainmaker and Runaway Jury










They were both incredibly good dramas, solid as far as court films go.


----------



## Azelll

Well i'll leave clues 

Clue 1#: it's got a female leading star

Clue 2#: has lots of killing

Clue 3#: there is a mockingjay for the symbol of the book and movie

Clue 4#: the rich people pissed me off >:|


----------



## Subtle Murder

The Cabin in the Woods for the third time. My brother hadn't seen it, and I am always happy to watch that one again. So awesome.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Aqualung

2016: Obama's America. 5 hours ago.


----------



## nonnaci

13th warrior.

I first saw the mead hall and thought Beowulf. Turns out I wasn't wrong.


----------



## Ravenous Wildflower

Peter Pan!
And the night before I watched a movie involving a demon possesed woman. 
I'm not sure how those two relate to each other...


----------



## Ringed Raygun

The 1990 Treasure Island TV movie starring Christian Bale (as Jim Hawkins), Charlton Heston (as Long John Silver), Oliver Reed (as Billy Bones), Julian Glover (as Dr. Livesey), and Christopher Lee (as Blind Pew).

It was absolutely fantastic! You've got to not mind actors like Charlton Heston, though -- he's no Shakespearean thespian in his interpretation of Long John Silver, but he does a great job. Christian Bale plays a fantastic Jim Hawkins who really makes you, well, root for him.

Oliver Reed was also fantastic as Billy Bones -- one of the best parts of the movie, in my opinion.

And on top of that, the movie is simply one of the greatest adaptations of Treasure Island ever -- I liked it much better than the 1950 Disney version, myself.


----------



## Nastorm

Almost Famous, for the second time. That movie is plain awesome.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Top Gun


----------



## Sybok

Indiana Jones 1-3
cant wait for the Blue Ray Release


----------



## DemonD

The Avengers, finally a good movie, been a massive drought these past years.


----------



## Hum

Twilight 2008, together with my daughter of 11


----------



## nonnaci

-The avengers: meh, a superhero movie that doesn't take itself seriously. Is that the trend nowadays?

-Elephant: an auditory-visual experience, the retelling was coulmbine was irrelevant


----------



## cara_cara

Vertigo....Alfred Hitchcock. bamf.


----------



## Xn18

I took my INFP wife and ISTJ mom to see _To Rome With Love_.

My wife's reaction: "It's okay."

My mom's reaction: "Well, that was an enjoyable piece of fluff."

My reaction: Meh.


----------



## cara_cara

Emanuel Mayer said:


> Indiana Jones 1-3
> cant wait for the Blue Ray Release


just a few weeks more....yay! I will just play Temple Run until then....


----------



## friendly80sfan

I rewatched My Big Fat Greek Wedding last night. That's such a great movie.


----------



## cara_cara

friendly80sfan said:


> I rewatched My Big Fat Greek Wedding last night. That's such a great movie.


you might also like "My Life in Ruins" starring Nia as well.


----------



## friendly80sfan

cara_cara said:


> you might also like "My Life in Ruins" starring Nia as well.


Oh yeah, I saw that once and loved it too. I should watch it again sometime.


----------



## friction

The Proposal starring Sandra Bullock.


----------



## Nekomata

Despicable Me. A while ago. Still can't remember it ><


----------



## Rupert86

Girl with the Dragon Tatoo....Along with four or five phone call interuptions and the subtitles--I didn't enjoy it as much, but what a good movie. I'll have to watch it again sometime without the interuptions.


----------



## Dakris

Die Hard. Top-notch action movie. If you haven't seen it, wait for Christmas.


----------



## Staffan

Tea and Sympathy (1956). A kind of melodrama about a sensitive metro boy growing up in the macho culture of 1950s America. Not the greatest movie I've seen but Deborah Kerr is good as always.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

"Oublie-Moi" (1994)

It is very good. Highly emotional and well acted.


----------



## FiddleheadFern

Sadly, Nacho Libre. I was on vacation at someone else's house, and it was the lesser of the many evils.


----------



## Rocksteady

The Breakfast Club


----------



## Subtle Murder

50/50 with Joseph Gordon Levitt and Seth Rogen.

JGL is a seriously underrated actor. He tore my heart out in this film.


----------



## Lotan

I watched Battle Royale on the four disc blu-ray. Very hard-hitting film. I think everyone should see it at least once if you have some tolerance for violence. Every time I see it, I love it even more. One of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Toristar

Little Shop of Horrors with my BF and a friend. They had never seen it and so I watched it again. Very different from when I was younger. It came out a few years (86) before I was born (90). I got the sexual innuendo and we had some of the musical numbers stuck in our heads afterwards, "Suddenly Seymore" especially. Charming movie.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Bad Boys II


----------



## Master Mind

_Kill Bill Volume 1_ is on right now.


----------



## Sybok

I try to watch a few movieologies on my first free day in the week. Last Week: Indiana Jones 1-3 (epic epic epic) 
but yesterday 

Back to the Future 1-3
wonder-wonder-wonderful
watched the trilogy several times on tv, but... yesterday, in front of my, on BD, it was like a new... 1st time  that heartbreaking look of Lorraine at the beginning, behind a bottle of "Vodka Popov" etc. or Doc Brown falling in love to Clara Clay, I almost cried at the end


----------



## Duck_of_Death

nádej said:


> I can't stop thinking about it. It's insanely disturbing.


I saw a trailer for this a few months ago. Caught my interest.

The film incited a storm of controversy at this year's Sundance. 
Much of the audience left the screening screaming.


----------



## Dakris

The second time I've seen it. Amazing movie that shocks and entertains.


----------



## Rachel Something

It was a bit slow, but that wasn't really a problem for me... I found it to be a good film overall with a taboo subject matter and some rather gory/disturbing scenes and imagery. The story was intriguing to me, and I liked the way everything just slowly unfolded...


----------



## Sybok

Evil Dead 1-3 
love the movies, esp. the 2nd.... the laughing-deer-scene, the dancing-corpse-scene... so much fun =)






this is becoming mad at its finest



btw. last nights sleep was kind of strange too... not horror, but... full of creepy stuff


----------



## Rachel Something

Emanuel Mayer said:


> Evil Dead 1-3
> love the movies, esp. the 2nd.... the laughing-deer-scene, the dancing-corpse-scene... so much fun =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is becoming mad at its finest
> 
> 
> 
> btw. last nights sleep was kind of strange too... not horror, but... full of creepy stuff


I love the Evil Dead movies... Campy horror FTW!


----------



## Biracial

resident evil retribution.

i wasn't expecting a masterpiece, but it was bad


----------



## Subtle Murder

_How to Train Your Dragon._

I want a dragon now! :3 Haha.


----------



## Cheveyo

Clue (1985) - IMDb


One of my favorite movies.


----------



## 0vercast

The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Pete The Lich




----------



## MrMagpie

The Wicker Man was an extremely interesting and unique horror film.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

"Quelques Jours Avec Moi" with Daniel Auteuil and Sandrine Bonnaire.


----------



## nonnaci

American History X. 

Edward Norton really knows how to kick someone's teeth into the curb.


----------



## Dakris

The Passion of the Christ


----------



## donkeybals

American Beauty


----------



## kiwigrl

Dakris said:


> The Passion of the Christ


I only watched it once and I was a mess. I couldn't stop crying in the cinema, tears were streaming down my face. I guess because I know that this isn't fiction and that they really did this to Jesus. Later, a friend who hadn't seen it asked if I would see it with her and I said no because I get far too upset watching it. Powerful.


----------



## kiwigrl

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy*. I thought Gary Oldman would make the movie a winner, but I was wrong. I turned it off and went to bed before it ended. I haven't had much luck with hiring dvds lately. The last one; *J Edgar*, was a stinker too. Oh well, I am really looking forward to seeing Taken 2 at the cinema. Taken 1 was awesome.


----------



## Agni

Cosmopolis (2012) - IMDb

And that is 109 minutes of my life that I can't get back.


----------



## nádej

Was perfect.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

Shanghai Triad


----------



## Dakris

Taken 2. Cliché filled sequel, watch the prequel instead.


----------



## nonnaci

Wuthering Heights (TV 2009) - IMDb 


If there was a movie on co-dependence, this would be it.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Transformers the Dark of the Moon


----------



## zeBunnyQueen

I finally watched The Graduate. I thought it was a fairly good movie, not a complete masterpiece, but it was nicely made.


----------



## surra

No Man's Land
Surprisingly good.


----------



## nádej




----------



## Eddy Kat

I finally got to watch The Avengers on Friday


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

Confidences trop intimes Movie Trailer


----------



## Nekomata

A Nightmare on Elm Street 5: Dream Child


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE

The Lucky Ones - Rachael McAdams, Tim Robbins, Michael Pena

It was good..solid 6/10


----------



## Jade99

Watched The Dark Knight last night


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

The Story of Qiu Ju with Gong Li.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

The last movie that I watched (that I actually liked) was the Ghost Writer. Pretty good.


----------



## Ubuntu

The Amazing Spider-Man. It was great.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

Silmido and yes, it is awesome.


----------



## Promethea

Funhouse.


----------



## nádej

and 










For an uplifting (JK) evening. Saving _The Silence_ for tomorrow.


----------



## gemini2079

Original Sin- With Angelina Jolie and Antonio Banderas


----------



## nakkinaama

My female math teachers crazy Einstein hair.


----------



## strawberryLola

_Frankenweenie_ *tearjerks* :mellow:


----------



## Mustang

*Wreck-It-Ralph*. Holy smokes, that movie was incredible!! Got pretty much every adult joke, video game background reference (especially the random split-second graffiti), and my group was the loudest and most often (and only group of college aged kids) laughers in the theater. I had such an emotional high coming out of that movie that it took almost an entire 24 hours for it to subside. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Dakris

I've seen a lot of movies on Netflix lately:

Fish Tank - 9/10
Pi - 9/10
Halloween - 8/10
The Intouchables - 9/10 (not on Netflix)
The Crazies - 8/10
Precious: Based on the Novel "Push" by Sapphire - 9/10
A Clockwork Orange - 10/10
Unbreakable - 8/10
American Psycho - 7/10
Memento - 10/10
Brick - 8/10


----------



## Doll

_Lost and Delirious_. Now I'll be depressed for weeks.


----------



## Typhon

Dracula, the 1992 version by F. Ford Coppola.


----------



## Nekomata

Rise of the Planet of the Apes.

Pretty good~ yupyup~


----------



## Flash FM

MissyMaroon said:


> Skyfall. Daniel Craig is by far my favorite bond. Casino Royale remains my favorite, but this was an amazing film as well.


I like Daniel Craig's 007 as well. He's a lot more rough-and-tumble, more ruthless than previous incarnations, but that's how I'd expect a man in his position to be. I enjoyed watching Skyfall. The stunts were impressive, the scenery spectacular (Shanghai is now on my holiday list) and the one-liners brought a smile to my lips. What made this film stick out was the final act. Although it was my favourite part, I wondered what the fanboys would made of this dramatic departure from tradition. Is James Bond now Britain's Batman?


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

Dark Shadows, which was weird. Very weird.
Now watching Leap Year.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

Intergalacticus said:


> I like Daniel Craig's 007 as well. He's a lot more rough-and-tumble, more ruthless than previous incarnations, but that's how I'd expect a man in his position to be. I enjoyed watching Skyfall. The stunts were impressive, the scenery spectacular (Shanghai is now on my holiday list) and the one-liners brought a smile to my lips. What made this film stick out was the final act. Although it was my favourite part, I wondered what the fanboys would made of this dramatic departure from tradition. Is James Bond now Britain's Batman?


Daniel Craig is very close toe Sean Connery as my favorite bond. Saw Skyfall the week it came out and had to have a Vesper Martini and a Heineken after I watched it, lol. Javier Bardem made an excellent villian and I agree with you about Shanghai.


----------



## nowhere_man

Dawn of the Dead (THE ORIGINAL!!!!!! ) and I just realized we got this! we got this by the ass! :tongue:


----------



## Nekomata

Saw some movies lately:

Skyfall
Men in Black 3
The Avengers
The Watchmen
X-Men: First Class

...need to watch more movies quicker XD


----------



## staticmud

_The Big Lebowski_. Always a good movie.


----------



## FacePalm

The Horse In Motion (1878)






They don't make movies like this anymore


----------



## Subtle Murder

End of Watch - great movie!
Sinister - holy shit!  Awesome!


----------



## HAL 9000

Rushmore 

yup.


----------



## INTJellectual

Breaking Dawn Part 2.

Finished at last. But disappointed when I didn't see Renesmee growing up into a 17-year old girl having a relationship with Jacob.


----------



## GweNdZ

Ponyo  the Ghibli film, because Ghibli films are amazing! X)


----------



## staticmud

GweNdZ said:


> Ponyo  the Ghibli film, because Ghibli films are amazing! X)


Actually just watched "My Neighbor Totoro" today. Ghibli sure does make a good film.


----------



## downsowf

I watched Fellini's _Casanova _last night and it honestly blew my mind. It was a movie experience that was so deep in originality and imagination that now I want to watch all of Fellini's movies.


----------



## Your Martyr

I'm actually currently watching 21 Jump Street. It's freaking hilarious!


----------



## MissyMaroon

Wreck it Ralph


----------



## 3053

_Beauty and the Beast

_on VHS!!!!


----------



## Nekomata

Iron Man 2.

Yum.

That is all.


----------



## MissyMaroon

Saw Magic Mike yesterday.

Was going to watch End of Watch today, but got distracted.

Technically, the last thing I watched was Casino Royale, but ever since my first official viewing, I always go back to rewatch parts of scenes. I really love that movie. It's one of those few movies really close to my heart. Excellent reintroduction to the Bond series and my favorite Bond movie. Hell, one of my favorite movies of all time. Definitely makes my top 5 list. It's there to remind me how complicated we are.


----------



## Subtle Murder

_Rock of Ages._ Holy crap. I'm a huge 80's rock fan, and this movie was flipping perfect. Loved every minute of it (even though I was forced to watch a half-naked Tom Cruise for most of it *gags*). Great music!


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

Silver Linings Playbook
God, that was so good. Jennifer Lawrence was amazing in it - superb acting all round but she stood out by far. Such a good take on mental illness as well. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Nekomata

Blade Runner.

Was alright, kinda average I guess. I love Harrison Ford in everything that he does though~


----------



## Eerie

paranormal boretivity 4. >< pa3 was so good, wtf happened...

daughter is watching Coraline right now, so sorta watching that too.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Just went to see Skyfall today and I thought it was fantastic--a real return to the classic Bond format, with a few updates. You could easily say that the "Bond girl" in this one was M--albeit not the stereotypical type, that's for sure.


----------



## HAL 9000

Rubber.

That was... Interesting. You know how some things break the fourth wall? This movie doesn't have walls. Or it just breaks six of them. Or it is a wall. I don't even know. Go and watch it because reasons. (Might be a tad disturbing at points, I warn you)

Anywho, it was a pleasant surprise to see that Gaspard Auge (1/2 of Justice) did the music and made a cameo.


----------



## Bricolage

The movie Super with Rainn Wilson. Surprisingly violent. 

I actually found the more macabre scenes off-putting but I understand that it was going for black comedy. 

Actually, the finale of Pineapple Express had a similar effect on my prudish sensibilities. The scene where the "crimson bolt" took a wrench to some guy's forehead for budging in line was too much. Perhaps an enneagram one gone wrong. 

To each his own. :mellow:


----------



## Thalassa

_

Melancholia 
_
What a wonderful study in MBTI. The main character was clearly a Te rejecting Fi dom also fleeing Fe, then she revealed that her real torture (aside from the obvious going on around her) was living inauthentically for her career, and she finally comes clean, and it's just beautiful.

And it's exactly what an Fi dom would definitely do if they thought they were about to die.

I'd also totally go outside like that and hold somebody's hand. Magic caves are optional.


----------



## Thalassa

Your Martyr said:


> I'm actually currently watching 21 Jump Street. It's freaking hilarious!


I couldn't stop laughing at that movie. I especially loved the scenes where they were experiencing the effects of the drugs.


----------



## Thalassa

Nekomata said:


> Blade Runner.
> 
> Was alright, kinda average I guess. I love Harrison Ford in everything that he does though~


I actually had to watch this movie for a film class. I was like, you can't be fucking serious. It's one of those cult classics, I guess you either get it or you don't, AND I DON'T GET IT.


----------



## Subtle Murder

_Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter. _

Benjamin Walker is too cute for words. :3


----------



## Nekomata

fourtines said:


> I actually had to watch this movie for a film class. I was like, you can't be fucking serious. It's one of those cult classics, I guess you either get it or you don't, AND I DON'T GET IT.


I didn't get it either especially the end of it. I thought it was over soon after the end fight scene, but then it continued for a while longer, then there was a kind of twist, and it ended <_<;; "...wut? THAT'S IT??!!" xDDD. I thought it would be more interesting though, for a cult classic at least ¬_¬

Valentines Day.

It's alright for a romance movie, and generally I hate romantic movies ;-;


----------



## Mayonaise

A Place in the Sun.

Why does young Elizabeth Taylor got to be... *drools*.


----------



## Death Persuades

Captain America... *gag*


----------



## Tetsonot

_Zero Day_

Interesting in the way it's formatted as a series of video files (mostly home videos/video diaries with some surveillance camera footage) and the acting is very realistic. I was told that it's disturbing (not so much due to violence as to the subject matter and realism), but I didn't find it to be so.


----------



## MissyMaroon

Shooting Dogs or Beyond the Gates or whatever you want to call it.

o.o Amazing film.


----------



## Mayonaise

Never Let Me Go. 

Wanted to watch it because Carey Mulligan was in it. Though I didn't expect her to be looking at porn. Geez. Anyways it was an alright movie.


----------



## nádej

_Sleepwalk With Me_. So wonderful.


----------



## nxlogos

Cloud Atlas - Great movie but I have a feeling it's not for everyone.. I have no words to describe what the experience was like.. 

Here's an interesting review I found on the movie: The Daily Telegraph gave the novel a mixed review focusing on its clashing themes, with Theo Tait noting: "In short, Cloud Atlas spends half its time wanting to be The Simpsons and the other half the Bible."


----------



## moonpixie

Friends With Benefits. I missed the first 30 minutes but oh well. I watched it late Tuesday night while I cleaned my room.


----------



## HAL 9000

Just saw the Hobbit midnight premiere! :3

If I'm really tired and spaced out tomorrow, (technically today) and people ask me what happened, I'll say that I went on "an unexpected journey" XD


----------



## Mashidar

The Amazing Spider-Man for a second time. First time I saw it in the theaters, this time I saw it on dvd. I really liked it, there were some great parts in it that really hit it for me on a updated spider man level. When I think of the movie as this generation's spider man it all clicked. His humor was spot on, Gwen was spot on, and even Flash was spot on. I love how they didn't even go for any of the really "major" villains, the Lizard is major I know, but he's not as major as say Doc Ock, Green Goblin, Venom and a number of other major names that pop up first in my head.


----------



## Medea

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
The Campaign


----------



## vt1099ace

Dvd, 'long way around' about Mcgreggor and Borman's around the world trip on BMW GS's (and their camera guy)....made my obsessed with riding again......even after destroying my knee.


----------



## Eniar

I could say I watched Harry Potter and The Goblet of Fire, last night...
But that'd be a lie, because I unintentionally drifted off to sleep, during.

...Watched Ip Man 2, recently, for the fifth time. I love how powerful and inspiring this film is. Also, Wing Chun is pretty cool.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Re-watched *The Lord of the Rings: Return of the King* for the umpteenth time in anticipation for the Boxing Day release of _The Hobbit_. CAN'T WAIT! Stupid Australia getting the film so late instead of on the 15th like everyone else. *sigh*


----------



## nádej

_The Philadelphia Story_


----------



## Ubuntu

A Christmas Carol (2009, Jim Carrey)


----------



## Nekomata

*Splice*

Man I hate that creature <.<;


----------



## Arclight

Life of Pi

Visually stunning.. Surprisingly good. Very tight flow..Never a dull moment. Some decent humor. Superb acting.
A nice twist at the end.


----------



## All in Twilight

Mayonaise said:


> Drive
> 
> Been wanting to watch this movie and finally did. I was impressed as well.


I loved that movie. Double thanks!

@op: "Lucky You" with Eric Bana, Robert Downey Jr, Drew Barrymore, Robert Duvall, Daniel Negreanu and others.
The movie was so and so.


----------



## Nekomata

*Underworld: Evolution

Good, although I found Michael to be a bit annoying. Love how the vampires are so smexy looking, although somehow the werewolves in contrast look a bit too... fake, which is disappointing. Oh well~*


----------



## vt1099ace

John Carter for the second time...once in theater and now dvd AND read all the books (all 18 of them) a few years ago.

_...I like the books better._


----------



## koalamort

Casino Royale. It was depressing.


----------



## Thalassa

*Lincoln. *

It's good, it's great, it's powerful, go see it. It's done sensitively and I think it's Spielberg's best or one of his best films, because it's touching but not too schmaltzy, more realistic. 

I wasn't immediately convinced, I went to see it primarily for historical value, but was overall really impressed. It's full of information and it made me cry. 

Of course I wonder how much creative liberty was taken with the personal dialogue, that thought enters my mind with all historical cinematic portrayals now, though. 

The way Tommy Lee Jones played Thaddeus Stephens reminded me of myself, if I was an old man. I just mean in the way he couldn't keep his mouth shut about his values, even when it potentially jeopardized his end goal, and when Lincoln explains this to him mid-film, that sometimes compromising is what is necessary to achieve the actual goal...you can really see Stephens fighting his Fi in one major scene, and then rationalizing it later with Te "whatever works." If he was portrayed correctly Stephens was some kind of Fi dom, because he otherwise seemed kind of asocial and subdued. 

Was Lincoln an INTJ? He says odd things and talks in symbolism like an Ni dom would, but that storytelling quality he had doesn't seem especially INTJ....however his commitment to his Fi ethics while putting Te strategy first seems more INTJ. 

*Hyde Park on Hudson *- Run-of-the-mill historical romance with some pretty scenery and some things about FDR you might not ever have guessed. Some cool scenes with the British royalty and this film is definitely worth viewing, but if I had to re-do things I'd wait for DVD or Netflix streaming instead of paying the theater price.


----------



## hailfire

Some documentary about quick clays in my Earth Science class about a month or so ago. It was so boring that my mind shut down and I really don't remember much of that particular lecture.
Or wait, was it a movie about glaciers that was more recent? Either way, my brain was not awake because of the boring nature of those films.


----------



## Mashidar

I watched The Watch and Total Recall the other day. I enjoyed both films and I really liked Total Recall more than I thought I would like it. It was different enough that I liked what was done, but had some of the same theme's that you could tell it was a remake.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

The Hobbit


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

DemonAbyss10 said:


> I can definitely agree with that.


And the only reason to watch The Three Musketeers?


----------



## indieandsoul

Schindler's List. :crying:


----------



## Fern

Christopher Nolan's _The Prestigue_.
I also saw _Reservior Dogs _for the first time recently.


----------



## Tad Cooper

on the cinema: The Hobbit
on TV: The Picture of Dorian Gray (seen it at the cinema, but it's pretty good to watch again)


----------



## Nekomata

Santa Clause 3.


----------



## Zoraz

Santa Sangre. An amazing movie that is just.... indescribable.


----------



## nádej

_The Invisible War_


----------



## Subtle Murder

Les Misérables.  Such a good film! Wouldn't be surprised if it won a bunch of Oscars (it pretty much exists for that sole purpose anyway).


----------



## android654

TIMELINE


----------



## Nekomata

Music and Lyrics.

Meh, alright, kinda cheesy and kinda funny at times. The songs... I did find enticing though, sadly <.<;


----------



## Mange

Black swan! Also saw les miserables in theaters yesterday, it was great. Glad there wasn't any dancing.


----------



## sleepyhead

Les Miserables. I wanted to love it but it fell short for me - I tried not to compare it to the stage version but I missed certain parts of certain songs and I kept waiting for a certain feeling to hit and it rarely did. The sound in the theatre was terrible so I'm seeing it again next week.


----------



## Rupert86

I saw Les Miserables and didn't like it that much. Didn't appreciate the continuous singing. I know it was a musical, but the book is better even after all these years. The acting and cinematography was superb. Someone took a little too much literary license and ruined the story, for it made the revolutionaries and catholic church look much better than they really were.


----------



## Nekomata

Dorian Gray.

I've seen it enough times to know it must be good, so... yeah xD


----------



## Mashidar

Such a great live action adaptation of the anime title. I wait for a us release. Until then I'll be happy with the fansubbed versions.


----------



## moonpixie

I am currently watching Forrest Gump.

I love this movie. I quote it on a daily basis.


----------



## marckos

Rise of guardians......good movie, not great but I will tolerate it :happy: .


----------



## Ellis Bell

Saw Psycho the other night prior to going to see Hitchcock last night--fascinating story about one man's pride/ego, as he made Psycho.


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*Just watched Trouble With The Curve. It's great! Rent it, you'll love it. Clint Eastwood and Amy Adams are awesome!*


----------



## android654

Django Unchained










Tarantino does it again, making his best film since Kill Bill Vol. 1


----------



## nakkinaama

Plague dogs. It was very depressing.


----------



## alicecharlotte

I'm currently watching Nanny McPhee on TV, but I have just watched The Blair Witch Project for the first time; an incredible film, but it seems to have impacted me psychologically! :S They're both very different films


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

Finally watched The Amazing Spiderman. Enjoyed it, still have yet to make up whether I like Tobey or Andrew Garfield better as Spiderman.


----------



## moonpixie

The Lion King <3 My favorite Disney movie.


----------



## adacis

Rise of the Guardians. It was actually really good for a children's film? I definitely liked it more than I expected. I'd watch it again without a thought. Story's basic, yes, and the film ending's typically cheesy, yes, but that's to be expected out of a kid's film. The narrative structure was excellent, and character interaction was so, so well too. And god, that intro was so GOOD. If the intro was shot live-action, it'd pass for adult high fantasy. And as an art student, of course I have to say that the visuals were freakin mind blowing!


----------



## ShaniaWingedLady

I think it was The Wind that Shakes the Barley


----------



## Fern

android654 said:


> Django Unchained
> 
> 
> 
> Tarantino does it again, making his best film since Kill Bill Vol. 1


_Kill Bill Volume One _was actually the movie I was going to post on this forum! I *just *saw it (such a great New Year's Eve movie, right?) and simply loved it.
Have you heard Tarantino is creating a third installment?


----------



## android654

Fern said:


> _Kill Bill Volume One _was actually the movie I was going to post on this forum! I *just *saw it (such a great New Year's Eve movie, right?) and simply loved it.




Lusting for revenge after being wronged by those you trusted, killing them all in an acts of vengeance, only stopping when justice has been dealt to them all. Sounds like a good way to start the new year.



> Have you heard Tarantino is creating a third installment?


As far as I know, Vol. 3 is rumor generated through fan service. Still, I'd be there on opening night if Tarantino made a third movie about B. The Kill Bill saga is about as close as one can get to making a "perfect" movie. Tarantino knows what he's doing, which is why he's held in such high regard even though he's only made a handful of movies in about two decades.


----------



## Veeg

The Tenant (1976), by Roman Polanski _the abusive._


----------



## Killjoy

_Bug._

4/5


----------



## moonpixie

The Silver Linings Playbook.

GREAT movie.


----------



## Mashidar

Star Trek: Nemesis...guilty..it was on Netflix.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Europa,Europa.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

On Sunday, I watched Julie and Julia.
It looked delicious.


----------



## ohappydagger

_Big Fish_. Got it for $5 from Best Buy. It was only my second time having seen it, but it's a pretty good movie. Definitely a good story and beautiful visuals.


----------



## HippoHunter94

Back to back...

Magic Mike - Very interesting film. Of course it gets flack for being a Channing Tatum movie about male strippers, but it's a lot more dense than it's given credit. 

Drive - The second time I've seen this film, and I love it. It was my favorite film of 2011 and it holds that place quite well. Upon this additional viewing, I found the scenes I loved from first watching I still love, and have picked up on more things that I appreciate. Truly one of the best films of the new decade.


----------



## Tad Cooper

ohappydagger said:


> _Big Fish_. Got it for $5 from Best Buy. It was only my second time having seen it, but it's a pretty good movie. Definitely a good story and beautiful visuals.


Great film 

I watched Appaloosa which was pretty darn good!
Appaloosa (2008) - IMDb


----------



## kadda1212

Unfortunately I have to watch The Fast and the Furious 5 right now. I don't get the whole movie. And it's kind of boring.


----------



## nádej

_Django Unchained_









So bloody, and I covered my eyes more times than I can count, but so well-done, and what a fantastic soundtrack. As is to be expected from QT.


----------



## Mashidar

Django Unchained

Loved it, I really can't complain about any of it to tell you the truth. I chose to see this movie over the Hobbit today and I'm glad I did. I walked out of the theater thinking I got my dollars worth.


----------



## maidenaya

Wanted...I really don't like violent movies so I had to cover my eyes much of the movie, haha, but I really loved it.


----------



## android654

Branded









LEt me start by saying that this was a truly smart, original and inventive black comedy/drama/mockumentary about the entertainment industry and the power behind advertising. It's a Russian film that takes place in Moscow in 2017, a pair of young advertisers produce a beauty reality show and the plot unfolds from there. While it's a bit rushed in the first 5-10 minutes to set up the characters and overarching theme of the film, the rest is properly paced. 

While it will definitely get "snubbed" by the Oscars in favor of _Lincoln_ and _Zero Dark Thirty_, I have to say that this along with _Django Unchained_ are the best two movies of all of last year. Do not pass this up if you can get your hands on a copy of it.


----------



## VioletTru

Yesterday, I watched Michel Gondry's _The Science of Sleep _("La Science des reves"). It was a bit more experimental and quirky than I imagined it to be, but an artistic film nonetheless. I personally prefer _Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind, _a film also directed by Gondry, in terms of context and plot.


----------



## Mayonaise

Sunset Blvd. 

Great, great movie! I really do admire Billy Wilder and he's becoming my favourite director.


----------



## BlackMoonlight

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Adrift

An American Family. This is a compilation of scenes from what's considered the first reality tv show. The original tv show documented a year (1971) in the life of a Santa Barbara, California family. We see a family with a gay son slowly disintegrating and ultimately falling apart due to the dad's adultery. There's a great scene where the dad's negotiating alimony payments with his lawyer. Watch it just to get one ENTJ's perspective on what a marriage means.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Secret of the Wings (with my niece :happy


----------



## Naught

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey.
I barely go to the cinema, and this is the movie that made me go to it, and didn't disappoint me (most recently ofc).


----------



## DoctorShoe

The Treasure of the Sierra Madre


----------



## infjjohnsmith

Jack Reacher


----------



## kiwigrl

Pride and prejudice. 
I love this story and I think I have warmed to the new Mr Darcy. Ideally I would like the original bbc version condensed a little, there were parts that shouldn't have been taken out though.


----------



## MyName

I watched the old Italian Neo-Realist movie "Rome, Open City" today. The performances were strong all around and I'm still thinking about it thematically, so I haven't entirely decided how I feel about it.


----------



## android654

_The Fifth Element








_
My favorite comedy and perhaps one of my favorite sci-fi films.


----------



## Thalassa

I just watched _Drive_, after a year or more of avoiding it for personal angry/hurt associations. But Netflix kept telling me to watch it, Netflix kept telling me I would love it.

I did like it a lot. Visually its stunning, and it's the kind of action film I like to watch when I watch action films. 

I liked that they picked such a soft guy to play such a tough character, I think he was perfectly cast for what they were going for.

However, I think he was such a "hero" archetype that he was both ISTP and ISTJ (Ti dominant and Se aux in his mad skillz, but almost TEXTBOOK ISTJ tertiary Fi captain going down with the ship), I don't think he was a real human being, as the song kept insisting; kind of like Special Agent Dale Cooper manages to be a warm, friendly, moral, sentimental ISFJ and intense, solid, tough, eccentric INTJ at the same time in the _Twin Peaks _series. Hasn't anyone else ever wondered why Agent Cooper has both Fe and Te?


----------



## paperbrain

I just saw "Silver Linings Playbook" this weekend and it was much better than I expected though I wasn't overly impressed with some of the directing and editing, especially the dance sequence. But I do recommend it for its all-around stellar acting and a smart script which I would rarely say about this breed of film. I have posted in other threads that "Argo" is my favorite film of the year and it was absolute magic to see it take not only the Golden Globe for Best Picture last night but also for Ben Affleck's spot on direction as well. Why he wasn't nominated for the Oscar is more than baffling.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

Saw Zero Dark Thirty Saturday. Interesting, it's slow and most people probably would only want to see the last 30 minutes.


----------



## countrygirl90

Man On Fire (2004),I liked it very much and the story was quite interesting ,somewhat true also I guess. I have been fan of Denzel Washington since I watched his movie Bone Collector. In this movie too he has done a amazing job.Action scenes and dialogues are amazing.


----------



## kiwigrl

Borat.:laughing:


----------



## Thalassa

So _Young Adult...._quite possibly the worst role I've ever seen Charlize Theron play. Don't know if that's her fault or the writer of the film's fault. I thought it would be a lot funnier, and I kind of related to the character in some parts, having moved away from a small town and the way I view the place where I grew up and all of the people who married and had kids young...I identified with that, though I think the film was targeted at people about 4-5 years older than me, as far as I can tell by the soundtrack. 

But yeah with her furious typing and sloppy Hello Kitty get-up and constant "inspiration" for her teen stories from what she heard happening around her, she would have been a believable ISFP. 

But then she goes back home and she's this snotty prom queen and she has that obvious Fe dom way about her, making people say what she wants (like the way she looks at the chick at the end and basically MAKES her say she doesn't like her exes wife, just by looking at her) ... a lot of her traits seemed generically ESFJ.

It was just a clusterfuck of a character, more like a caricature, and I guess the film has its point...you can't go back, but really why the fuck would you want to.

However, I was already asking "why the fuck would you want to" when the movie began, I didn't have to watch the entire film to come that conclusion.

So I give this movie a C minus.


----------



## LemonyLimeClementine

Seven Psychopaths and I approve.


----------



## Jennywocky

"The Sound of Music."
(Hey, I was in a mood.)

....

_High on a hill was a lonely goatherd
Layee odl, layee odl layee-oo
Loud was the voice of the lonely goatherd
Layee odl, layee odl-oo
Folks in a town that was quite remote heard
Layee odl, layee odl layee-oo
Lusty and clear from the goatherd's throat heard
Layee odl, layee odl-oo!

_
*Captain von Trapp*: If the Nazis take over Austria, I have no doubt, Herr Zeller, that you will be the entire trumpet section. 
*Herr Zeller*: You flatter me, Captain. 
*Captain von Trapp*: Oh, how clumsy of me - I meant to accuse you.


----------



## Rajeshvig

Life of pi


----------



## Subtle Murder

I marathoned 5 out of 7 *Nightmare on Elm Street* films yesterday, because I am awesome like that. What a great way to spend my day off. 

Oh, I also saw *Gangster Squad* recently and really enjoyed that.


----------



## Brian1

I just got back from seeing Les Mis. That is an awesome movie, and should win some awards.


----------



## Noctis

The Hobbit in the movie theatre


----------



## Frosty

I can't remember the name of the movie, but it's a made-for-tv-film starring Johnny Cash made in the 70s (I think). After the untimely death of his wife, his character moves from a rural town to a big city with his hospitalized daughter and teenage son. He tries to find work but is faced with discrimination.

(I typed the synopsis myself. Eat your heart out, TV guide.)


----------



## Eos_Machai

*Drive. *Quite good, but not excellent. Ordinary story, nothing special about it. But good cinematography, art direction and acting. More atmosphere than most movies.

*Watchmen.* I think the comics are pretty good. But nah, the movie was pretty much crap. Snyder seems to have good taste in music but his directing is dumb and shallow. 

*The Dark Knight Rises. *OK plus. Good actors (though I think Bale is an asshole), quite interesting intrigue (though I don't like the anti-revolutionary morals), quite exciting overall. I think all Nolans movies are "OK plus" except Inception that sucked. Thus I also think Nolan is the most overrated director of our generation because everyone - critics and common people alike - seem to think that he's totally awesome.


----------



## moonpixie

The last movie that I watched was She's All That. It's a cheesy one but I love it. 



Frosty said:


> I can't remember the name of the movie, but it's a made-for-tv-film starring Johnny Cash made in the 70s (I think). After the untimely death of his wife, his character moves from a rural town to a big city with his hospitalized daughter and teenage son. He tries to find work but is faced with discrimination.
> 
> (I typed the synopsis myself. Eat your heart out, TV guide.)


By reading the description, I looked it up and the movie is called "The Pride of Jesse Hallam".


----------



## FresaFresa

Eames The Architect and The Painter on Netflix.


----------



## moonpixie

Currently watching Imagine Me & You. This is such a good film.


----------



## Orchidion

The last 3 films I watched : Persona by Bergman, Donnie Darko and The Prestige. They are all highly recommendable.


----------



## Jennywocky

Orchidion said:


> The last 3 films I watched were: Persona by Bergman, Donnie Darko and The Prestige. They are all highly recommendable.



I did not see Persona, but the latter two are in my personal top twenty movies ever, and The Prestige in my top ten.


----------



## Orchidion

Yeah, Prestige is absolutely stunning! Great scenes, great script, great actors. 

"Man´s reach exceed his imagination"!


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
Man, I really had to think about his as well, I honestly couldn't remember


----------



## Brian1

if you're in marketing or advertising, just kill yourself. You never hear of a good story on the news about drugs. 

Apologizes to Bill Hicks. Last movie I saw _American:The Bill Hicks Story. 
_


----------



## android654

moonpixie said:


> Currently watching Imagine Me & You. This is such a good film.


I like that movie too.

Just saw _Rubber's Lover_









Japan has produced some interesting films in the past.


----------



## Nekomata

Zombieland. Don't remember half of it though so I'll need to rewatch it sometime.


----------



## Nakoma

Love and Death by Woody Allen, and Annie Hall before that, they were both very interesting filled with humor and philosophical references, but I just fell in love with Annie Hall


----------



## AtlasShrugging

Just watched Touchback. I was surprised how much I liked it!


----------



## Eos_Machai

The Holy Mountain

I've seen it before but I was high and didn't remember anything. But it's actually a good bizarre movie, financed by John Lennon. It is really weird and combines new age esoterics, social critique, latin american history, futurism, christian iconography... and I don't really know what it was getting at. But wel worth watching!


----------



## daddygee

No country for old men, never seen a villain so badass as Anton Chigurh...


----------



## Morrissey

Crank 2, always cheers me up.:kitteh:


----------



## MerelyARumor

I watched a movie called ''The island'' It turned out to have little to nothing to do with an island and it was about people prolonging there life by using organs from clones of themselves....It just got weirder and weirder from there


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

A good day to die hard. A bit disappointed with this one. Lots of action but not impressed with the villain.


----------



## nádej

_The Royal Tenenbaums_
Loved it when it came out and I was twelve and was so enchanted by the colors and style and music. Still love it now.


----------



## Nastorm

Mary and Max. What a real movie.


----------



## moonpixie

Winter's Bone.

I'm going to see The Silver Linings Playbook for the second time right now.


----------



## heyariwhatsup

Well.. I watched Pitch Perfect (not something I would typically watch, but I like Fat Amy )
Last movie in the cinema: Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## nonnaci

Anna Karenina: Basically passionate love w/o boundaries = self-destruction. My how the Fe squirms.


----------



## djqpewpew

The Mist.


----------



## Phobic

Thor (2011)


----------



## Nekomata

Saw VI


----------



## Mashidar

Joe Dirt! classic =p


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

Ghost 

Patrick Swayze RIP

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Bast

"Skyfall." I really liked it! Beautiful cinematography.


----------



## Nekomata

Along Came Polly. Eh. Was alright *shrugs*


----------



## Jennywocky

Being John Malkovich. I had forgotten how much I loved that movie. Quirky-funny, meta-film, great actors, and underlying melancholy...


----------



## cityofcircuits

Summer Wars. My goodness it is colorful and amazing.


----------



## Nekomata

Hostel.

Yay for blood, gore and people screaming~ heh heh heh...


----------



## Fern

_Pan's Labyrinth _


----------



## Jennywocky

Argo.

It does play loose with some of the facts, but you get a sense of what it might have been like as an American over there as well as increased dramatic tension by certain fudging of the data.

It also manages to be both a tense and yet darkly funny script; it's one of those thrillers that can leave you on the edge of your seat, while wanting to laugh at half the dialogue. Just smartly funny.

It was also uncanny how they managed to cast the top slots (aside from Mendez) to look almost exactly like the actual people involved. The movie also contains quite the roster of faces made famous on TV among supporting and leading cast -- I saw actors from Seinfeld, Roseanne, and Heroes to Friday Night Lights, Six Feet Under, and LOST. It was quite the Who's Who of TV... in a movie.


----------



## Staffan

I can't remember, but I'm currently watching a French tv series called Les Revenants, and it is the best show I've seen since...let me think...must be since Carnivale.


----------



## Hikikomori

I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK.
Damnation.
Lilith.


----------



## Eos_Machai

*Skyfall
*
It was pretty good (3/5) with some beautiful photo shots. Much better than the lousy "Quantum of Solace". 
Still I prefer the old Bond-movies that were fun and charming and not so grim and serious.


*Django Unchained

*Not as great as Inglorious Basterds but still a very good and entertaining movie (4.5/5). I barely recogniced Samuel L Jackson, he was awesome as the head house *****.


----------



## hotgirlinfl

identiy theif


----------



## angeleyes

The Brown Bunny. I'm a Vincent Gallo fan.


----------



## kiwigrl

Safehaven


----------



## Kay22

I think it was Oceans Thirteen because I'd never seen it before.


----------



## Nastorm

Silver Linings Playbook. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Thief Noctis

Thor, I think.
Gonna watch Avengers for the 50 millionth time soon though. Love it.


----------



## Aubbs

Poltergeist II. Not as good as the first one but still pretty entertaining. Especially the part with the kid being attack by his braces. ^v^


----------



## Orchidion

Shutter Island 9/10

Very well done movie, perhaps one of the best made in the last few years. I enjoyed especially the dream scenes, the original script and the convincing acting. Likewise the theme is timeless: Insanity

I think there is something fascinating about the mentally ill. Humans are the only known creatures that might descend into madness, making insanity a unique quality of the human race. In this precipate procession of humans(in comparison to other animals) superior mind, evolution has created an object as exceptional as fragile. Therefore, seeing the human mind on the edge is so captivating, it´s like watching a vulcano erupt or a star implode. It´s inimitable.

Throughout the film I had this two quotes in my head 

"Man is an abyss, I get giddy when I look down into it" - Büchner
"And when you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss will gaze into you" - Nietzsche


----------



## Mick Beth

Orchidion said:


> Shutter Island 9/10


Martin Scorsese is one of my favourite directors. He also did Gangs of New York (my favourite movie) as well as Shutter Island, but did you get the secret behind the island?


----------



## Orchidion

Mick Beth said:


> Martin Scorsese is one of my favourite directors. He also did Gangs of New York (my favourite movie) as well as Shutter Island, but did you get the* secret behind the island*?


I am not sure what exactly you are refering to.


----------



## Mick Beth

Orchidion said:


> I am not sure what exactly you are refering to.


Throughout the film, there are several ideas as to how the main character came to the island. For instance, was he there for several years and was simply so mentally ill that he could not remember or did he become mentally ill after visiting the island.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Mick Beth said:


> Throughout the film, there are several ideas as to how the main character came to the island. For instance, was he there for several years and was simply so mentally ill that he could not remember or did he become mentally ill after visiting the island.


It's pretty simple - he was declared mentally ill before being sent to the island. If he hadn't been declared mentally ill he'd be in prison. They even tell him that they ran the scenario several times which all resulted in recovery before rapid regression.


----------



## Aubbs

I am going to go see Dark Skies...


----------



## dhall

"Branded"- weird movie with an awesome message.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Silver Linings Playbook & Argo back to back. Trying to catch up on a few oscar movies. Liked them both.


----------



## 3053

*CATFISH
*
I love Nev. So skeptical of people online now heh heh.


----------



## Subtle Murder

*
Astérix et Obélix Au Service de Sa Majesté. *

Very funny, very cute.


----------



## android654

Skyfall









I finally got around to seeing it and I'm convinced that Daniel Craig is easily the best Bond and has done two of the best three Bond films of all time. Now that Money Penny's been introduced hopefully that means he's got at least two more films left in him. Q was missing something though, there wasn't the same kind of banter as in the past. Not that it wasn't good but it needed a bit more.


----------



## madferit

Apocalypse Nao Redux

Never knew Laurence Fishburne was so skinny when he was young.


----------



## LucyLu

Last movie I watched was probably "The Perks of being a Wallflower"  I loved it.


----------



## Jennywocky

android654 said:


> Skyfall
> 
> I finally got around to seeing it and I'm convinced that Daniel Craig is easily the best Bond and has done two of the best three Bond films of all time. Now that Money Penny's been introduced hopefully that means he's got at least two more films left in him. Q was missing something though, there wasn't the same kind of banter as in the past. Not that it wasn't good but it needed a bit more.


I have the same perspective on it that you do, with everything. Daniel Craig is it for me. (Then probably Connery.)

Even with Q. I love Ben Whishaw as an actor, and he did well with what he was given, but it needed a little more zing.


* *




regina mortua est (sniff), vivat rex.


----------



## nádej

_A Walk to Remember_










Because I am a sucker. Also because I am sick and when I am sick all I want to do is watch things I've already seen twelve hundred times.


----------



## Hikikomori

Nell.
L'Ennui.
Wristcutters: A Love Story.


----------



## sakurasora

The net 2


----------



## Rolleiflex

"Tokyo!"

I loved the last segment, "Shaking Tokyo" the most.


----------



## Nekomata

*2012*

I really hate the way people act in disaster movies, makes you kinda wish that they'd all die in the end <.<;; which most do anyway xD


----------



## MyNameIsLouise

OZ the great and powerful In 3D this afternoon with my daughter.. we both enjoyed it. It wasn't deep and meaningful it was a family movie and the effects were great.


----------



## Fern

_When Harry Met Sally_


----------



## Jennywocky

Mega movie day -- finished watching Black Swan, one of my favorite movies and one of Portman's better performances. Lots of psychological truth in this movie, as well as the notion of "facing the Shadow" and incorporating it rather than fleeing from it.

Then I watched The Thirteenth Floor. I feel like it lost its way in the last 20-25 minutes, but there's a reveal about 2/3 of the way in it that I figured out a few minutes ahead of time.... at least it's a GOOD reveal, and it was telegraphed so it doesn't come as a rip-off. Unfortunately, much of the movie is telegraphed, so that I also figured out the ending with about 15 minutes to go. it's a marginally satisfying one, at least, but is also kind of cribbed right out of Dark City which was released the prior year, and Dark City did it much better in terms of emotive quality. So I consider this movie flawed, unfortunately, but it had some wonderful ideas -- the idea were probably the best part. Also some decent acting by Gretchen Mol and Vincent D'Onofrio.

Then I remembered I never finished watching Primer about 6 weeks ago, so I watched the last twenty minutes tonight. That was a mistake. Primer is the kind of movie that is hard enough to follow when you watch it in one sitting. Coming into it after having forgotten details from the first 50 minutes just ended up frying my brain. But it isn't just me: I Googled it after, found a great detailed synopsis, and it's pretty mind-blowing to try to keep everything in order. (xkcd made a joke timeline for the characters in the movie by just drawing a huge squiggle ball with the ends of the lines just sticking out of it at random points). If you don't know much about it, it's a time-travel movie made on a budget of $7000, which is absolutely crazy, but the director (who also performed about six other duties, including starring in it) ended up making a film that won the Grand Jury prize at Sundance in 2004. I guess one of the reviewer quotes is, "If you understand Primer on your first view, you're either a savant or a liar." The film is specifically written to NOT dumb things down or overexplain, and the quick back and forth hushed dialogue leaves you almost feeling as if you are eavesdropping on the main characters... which was exactly how you're supposed to feel.

I recommend if you like movies with twists that mess with your head (it's kind of the NT version of Mulholland Drive, IMO).


----------



## Charlton Palmer

Lost In Translation. One of my favorite films.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Urban Legend. Ahh, 90's horror. How I miss thee. (but not the fashion - holy shit)


----------



## elixare

I just watched Olympus Has Fallen....

Pretty sweet movie....quite exciting


----------



## android654

Southland Tales










A part of me kind of wishes history played out like this...


----------



## Subtle Murder

Earlier today I watched *The Devil Inside*.

Dafuq was that crap? 

Then I watch *The Apparition*, which was crap. And I have just finished watching *The Wicked*, which was also crap (but has some seriously awesome one-liners in it). Oh horror, what has happened to you.


----------



## Hikikomori

I had a Marcello Mastroianni day and watched:

The Stranger.
8 1/2.
Le Notti Bianche.


----------



## nádej

_Spring Breakers_









It's like a super trippy, super grimy fever dream/nightmare of drugs/sex/violence/abandonment of trying to be 'good'. And it's really strikingly beautiful at times. And unbelievably ugly at others.


----------



## joemichal

twilight


----------



## Nekomata

*I Am Legend*

It's alright, gets boring after a while. Really hate those mutated creatures <.< and luff the doggie. I also love the dvd box it came in because it's all shiny and metal~ xDDD


----------



## heyariwhatsup

21 and over


----------



## Sophi

the last movie i saw was The Croods. It was quite cute! And surprisingly no crude potty humor at all. Hard to find a kid movie like that these days.


----------



## Mashidar

The Hobbit, yeah late to the party I know.


----------



## Nekomata

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1*

Mhmm~ Yay~ xD. Poor Dobby though, as always ;-;


----------



## paperbrain

The last movie I saw in the theatre was "Django". I'm going to try and watch either "The Sessions" or "Zero Dark Thirty" this weekend.


----------



## surra

Onibaba.

Alright.


----------



## Eerie

Just watched wreck it ralph with my daughter, seriously in love with this movie.


----------



## Baby Spidey

That Oz movie. It was boring, and I didn't like it at all. I ended up texting during the movie.


----------



## Morrissey

finished Walk the Line 10 minutes ago, it was absolutely brilliant


----------



## Bipedal P 314

*Serenity*

There's no place I can be since I found Serenity.
You can't take the sky from me.


----------



## Jennywocky

Over this weekend, aside from watching the Star Trek reboot again (to prep for the movie coming out soon!), I saw both Lincoln and Rise of the Guardians.

Lincoln was a decent movie, with some great acting from the supporting cast -- James Spader, for example, was almost unrecognizable as Bilbo (no, this isn't The Hobbit). Day-Lewis was excellent as lincoln, and I was glad to see some addressing of the accusations of dictatorship against Lincoln. Also, we got to see some of the conflict between him and his wife Mary (which is a wonderful example of counterpoint in personality type in a marriage of opposites). But I don't think it should have won Best Picture (and neither did the Academy, obviously), it was rather flat in some ways as a self-contained movie. Glad I saw it, though.

Rise of the Guardians was a bit disappointing. It was decently crafted, and the concept was interesting, but just never really found its heart so I think it failed to resonate as deeply as the makers hoped. And despite making over 300 million with domestic and international markets, it came out in the red, the company had to eat $80 million, and 350 people were laid off last month... which sucks. A main problem is that it has a bit mature of a theme in spots (with all the dark stuff), yet it is specifically tailored for young kids, as it never really gives anything that adults and older teens can resonate with. I'm surprised it did as well as it did world-wide.

I always also have a hard time telling Paul Bettany's and Jude Law's voices apart; I was pretty sure Law was in this, but it's a tough call sometimes.


----------



## .17485

I watched Trance yesterday. It was a very good film. I kinda like Thriller Genre. It's a bit confusing sometimes


----------



## Alumina

Shutter (Thai horror)


----------



## Jennywocky

I dug around online and found *"The Fountain"* last night (Aronofsky, 2006). 

I need to rewatch it. As typical with Aronofsky, there's a lot going on and in simultaneous sequences in this case (there are three different "timelines" interweaving), and he often undersells an idea so if you're not paying attention you might miss it or its significance.

It reminded me of Malick in that your'e not supposed to rationally process things as much as experience and feel them. I've seen discussions on IMDB about whether all three timelines are "real" for example, but I think that's the wrong question to be asking. I think the only sequence we can know for sure is "factual" is the current timeline; the others might or might not be "real," but the thing is that they are still experienced by Tommy, and thus are "real" in the way that matters, as they are impacting his life and choices in the Now.

(Aronofsky commonly deals with subjective experience in his movies -- things his characters experience as real, even if they are not necessarily so. Look at Black Swan, one of his more accessible movies, and how it's not really clear what exactly happened "in real life" by the end of it... the most we can say is that it is all subjectively real to Nina but we aren't sure which parts are just within her mind. Yet, whether "historically true" or not, these events she perceives change her self-identity completely. The same goes with Tommy in this movie, he has a long journey to make, across the time and space of his own soul ...and he does make it eventually.)

I wasn't really sure what to expect from this movie. It was always touted as a love story across the ages... and it is... but not what one would expect, and deals with aspects of love that are not commonly considered in a 'romance' story. This doesn't make it bad, and even makes it meaningful.

I admit to having trouble getting emotionally engaged. There were some powerful scenes (very BRAVE scenes, actually, by the principals of Weisz and Jackman), but for some reason I felt like each scene regardless did not quite linger long enough for the emotional resonance to build sufficiently. I also felt like some scenes needed to have the subtext explained better, so I understood what was happening story-wise; it just wasn't as clearly telegraphed as it might have been. I wish I had had my heart wrenched out, I wanted to be moved, but the movie remained more head- than heart-centered in the end.

The movie only logs in at 1:36, which is very short for a movie of this genre and seems over-streamlined, since I mentioned it could have benefited from a little more resonance time. We also know it was a movie that started at 70 million, Brad Pitt walked, and the story was retooled and production brought in at 35 million instead. I wonder what we missed that might have otherwise appeared.

The music was exquisite, and the simple piano number over the closing credits ("Together We Will Live Forever") actually exudes some of that intense emotion that I wish had dominated more in the movie itself.

I think a second viewing would help me tie pieces together that I might have missed on first pass.


----------



## Aware

The Perks of Being a Wallflower -- I was pleasantly surprised, it's a good teen film for the modern generation.


----------



## Orchidion

X-Men Origins:Wolverine

I can´t believe how poor this movie was. In contrast to the X-Men Series it´s merely mindless action without any ethical message and depth. It was like the epitome of vapidity, just a succesion of fighting scenes. Damnit, that was a waste of time!


----------



## Jennywocky

Ocean's Eleven.

I'd seen it once before. It's a fun movie in its own way, and kind of a knock out of the park for Garcia, who is underrated I think nowadays.

Never saw the original from 1960, although it was also full of large names of the day.


----------



## Protagoras

The first part of a documentary about Theodor Adorno entitled _Adorno: Der Bürger als Revolutionär_. It was okay.


----------



## BlackMoonlight

Northanger Abbey


----------



## Hikikomori

Before The Devil Knows You're Dead.
The Turin Horse. 
Death in Venice.


----------



## Jennywocky

The Vanishing (1988) -- the original Dutch version, not the American remake with the stupid ending.

Foreign films are interesting to me because the mentality tends to be so different than American films. I noticed this comparing "Let The Ring One In" to "Let Me In" as well. I don't want to say they are necessarily more cerebral, but there's definitely more of a step back and examine the movie and deal with themes thoughtfully, vs the American bent on emotions and action. Sometimes these non-American films might even miss an opening to do something physical and active, in the process of remaining more contemplative.

This film was interesting in part because it's structured differently than you would expect. You find out who committed the crime early in the movie; the burning question is, "What did he actually DO to her?" And the protagonist is consumed by this mystery until the very end of the movie, when he discovered what happened to his girlfriend three years in the past. The question that he is consumed by is the same question I found myself consumed by; I just wanted to know what happened to her.

I consider it a "good" movie, although if you're not into these style of movies, you might be bored. The interaction between the characters is interesting; you're also watching a psychopath explain himself nonchalantly, and a protagonist fall prey to his own obsessions. There's also the mysterious "dream of the golden eggs" that seems to be explained better in the last ten minutes of the movie, although multiple interpretations exist. There's even dabbling discussion of predestination and how to thwart your fate.

I'll be honest about enjoying the Dragon Tattoo trilogy more, but I'm trying to expand myself over the last year and watch more subtitled films in genres that interest me. It's kind of enlightening to see movies coming from other cultures, and what their approaches to these kinds of situations and questions are.


----------



## nádej

_Meet Me in St. Louis_ because I'm not feeling well and this has been one of my go-to comfort movies for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Jennywocky

The Evil Dead (original, by Sam Raimi).

Lol. What a ham. I'm not as much into schlock horror. There was lots of gore in this one, if you're into it. I found myself laughing more and squinting a lot and saying, "Oh god / eeeewwww" out loud, than being scared of this movie... especially in the last ten minutes or so. But it was kind of amusing, since it was so unapologetic and over the top. if you're into the genre or into Raimi at all, it's worth seeing -- plus you'll laugh at how much "The Cabin in the Woods" cribbed off it.

For campy horror by Raimi, though, I much prefer his "Drag Me to Hell" (which I think came out in 2009 or something). That movie both made me laugh with the camp elements (like the gypsy woman), but Raimi had perfected his skills by that point so that the movie actually also came off as frightening in the scenes where the demon is manifesting; the tone was consistent throughout and worked on different levels simultaneously. Plus, he had a much bigger budget.

I hope to get out to see the remake of Evil Dead and be able to do a comparison.


----------



## Lycrester

_The Chaser_,Korean


----------



## Subtle Murder

Why did no one tell me of the *BRILLIANCE *that is Evil Dead 2? :O My life was lacking for not having seen it before. 

I feel complete now. :3


----------



## Hikikomori

Breath.
Ruby Sparks.
Falsche Bewegung.


----------



## Aedesia

Watched Rise of the Guardians. I've been avoiding it for some time since cute movies don't really do it for me, but I did enjoy it. Santa had tattoos, which was awesome. Plus, Bunny and Jack had good snark, which I can always respect.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Up in the Air (2009)


----------



## Galaxies

WhereverIMayRoam said:


> Up in the Air (2009)


This film was bland, I don't understand the fuss over it.

Last film I watched was Hot Fuzz (2007). I have quite a thing for English actors so I enjoyed it. Simon Pegg surprised me, he's a really talented actor.


----------



## Jennywocky

Galaxies said:


> This film was bland, I don't understand the fuss over it.


It wasn't mind-blowingly spectacular, but I enjoyed it ... kind of a unique topic (I hadn't seen a movie from that particular angle before), I liked the interplay between the experienced mentor and the younger trainee, and especially how the mentor falls for something that he had thought he was invulnerable to. 

I don't know why, but I really enjoy Anna Kendrick as an actress. She's underrated in the mainstream (I don't think she's got a lot of name recognition yet), although I think the more regular movie watchers have run across her enough to realize she has some talent.



Aedesia said:


> Watched Rise of the Guardians. I've been avoiding it for some time since cute movies don't really do it for me, but I did enjoy it. Santa had tattoos, which was awesome. Plus, Bunny and Jack had good snark, which I can always respect.


Probably Santa's tattooes (ripped off "The Night of the Hunter," a thriller from decades ago with Robert Mitchum) were the highlight of the movie for me, I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Galaxies

Jennywocky said:


> It wasn't mind-blowingly spectacular, but I enjoyed it ... kind of a unique topic (I hadn't seen a movie from that particular angle before), I liked the interplay between the experienced mentor and the younger trainee, and especially how the mentor falls for something that he had thought he was invulnerable to.
> 
> I don't know why, but I really enjoy Anna Kendrick as an actress. She's underrated in the mainstream (I don't think she's got a lot of name recognition yet), although I think the more regular movie watchers have run across her enough to realize she has some talent.


I see where you're coming from, I agree with your comments. Anna Kendrick is a good actress, if you enjoyed her in "Up In The Air", you should see "50/50", the film is not exceptional but you will definitely enjoy her acting.


----------



## HorribleAesthete

The 2011 adaptation of _Jane Eyre_.


----------



## Jennywocky

Galaxies said:


> I see where you're coming from, I agree with your comments. Anna Kendrick is a good actress, if you enjoyed her in "Up In The Air", you should see "50/50", the film is not exceptional but you will definitely enjoy her acting.



I'm glad you mentioned that movie, she did a really great job with the role of the new therapist who needed to be further educated by her patients. (Even Seth Rogan, who is more known for his comedy work, had at least one scene there that kind of amazed me.)


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

The Hobbit. I loved it, but I knew I would.


----------



## madferit

Jennywocky said:


> I'm glad you mentioned that movie, she did a really great job with the role of the new therapist who needed to be further educated by her patients. (Even Seth Rogan, who is more known for his comedy work, had at least one scene there that kind of amazed me.)


I was quite apprehensive about her initially due to her being in twilight, but she really is enjoyable to watch. Kinda looking forward to watching Pitch Perfect.


Last movie watched: Dead Poets Society. Gotta love Robin Williams.


----------



## megeetaytay

Highways (2002).
Jared Leto and Jake Gyllenhaal.
The plot was ok, they are perfect.


----------



## Jennywocky

madferit said:


> I was quite apprehensive about her initially due to her being in twilight, but she really is enjoyable to watch. Kinda looking forward to watching Pitch Perfect.


LOL! I never even realized she was in Twilight. Maybe she's more well-known to the Gen Y and Z crowd at least than I realized. (I've seen maybe part of the first Twilight... which I actually didn't mind. It's just gotten such bad press, I haven't gotten around to watching later releases.)



> Last movie watched: Dead Poets Society. Gotta love Robin Williams.


I love the feel of that movie, it just lingers with me. I didn't like the occasional standup as much (it was a little jarring to the tone), but I thought Williams was really decent in the serious segments, he's shown himself to be a versatile actor (especially later, when he did Good Will Hunting). 

I think Robert Sean Leonard and Ethan Hawke really blew me away the most, overall. I could really identify with aspects of their characters.


----------



## saltana

Oblivion. Watched Tom Cruise the Scientologist in his white bodysuit and matching sunglasses, dashing across sand like a junebug to swiftly defy his tetrahedron alien god...


----------



## ManWithoutHats

Jennywocky said:


> *Unbreakable
> 
> *Probably M. Night Shyamalan's other watchable picture (in addition to The Sixth Sense), before he went into a real tailspin...


You didn't like The Happening? xD


----------



## tanstaafl28

Star Trek TNG: Best of Both Worlds - Special Edition. Saw it in the theater last night. They've remastered the first three seasons of TNG in HD. It was killer. I hope they do more like this.


----------



## Jennywocky

ManWithoutHats said:


> You didn't like The Happening? xD


LOLOMG...that movie makes me want to stab myself in the head.

"The Happening" has one of the creepier first 5-10 minutes I think I've seen in a film... and then it basically squanders it all into a slow bleed that terminates in one of the lamest film endings I've ever witnessed. (A similar lame endings, of course, would be "The War of the Worlds." 
* *




After all that war and bloodshed... the aliens just die. On their own. From germs. Oops -- the war is over! // in The Happening, the plants decide to give us a second chance... conveniently right as our heroes face certain doom. *doh* Deus ex Machina, the author saves the day! War over... well, until we piss off the lawn again.




Shyamalan's the kind of director who really needs a good mentor or at least a decent editor. But he seems to not appreciate critiques of his work, considering what he puts out.

The Village is another one of his classics that starts out pretty cool, then spirals into stupidity (although not nearly as bad as The Happening). Adrien Brody should feel so embarrassed.... And then we have Signs, which has a few good segments but all I need to say is... tin foil hats??

Which is just sad, because he nailed The Sixth Sense -- the script and visuals were tight, all the clues were there to the mystery (so it doesn't feel like a cheat), and Willis was solid, and Williams, Collete, and Osmant were pretty excellent. I've even seen the deleted scenes for that movie, and they all definitely should have been cut from the film... too bad he doesn't edit his other films that well.


* *




I still can't believe he thought ending Unbreakable with text overdubs was a smart idea. That only works in cheesy comedies. Like... wth???


----------



## ManWithoutHats

Jennywocky said:


> LOLOMG...that movie makes me want to stab myself in the head.
> 
> "The Happening" has one of the creepier first 5-10 minutes I think I've seen in a film... and then it basically squanders it all into a slow bleed that terminates in one of the lamest film endings I've ever witnessed. (A similar lame endings, of course, would be "The War of the Worlds."
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all that war and bloodshed... the aliens just die. On their own. From germs. Oops -- the war is over! // in The Happening, the plants decide to give us a second chance... conveniently right as our heroes face certain doom. *doh* Deus ex Machina, the author saves the day! War over... well, until we piss off the lawn again.


I saw The Happening a long time ago but I remember it as one of the most incredibly terrible movies I've ever seen. And I've seen some bad movies. That scene with Mark Wahlberg talking to the plant was one of the greatest moments in film history. I actually read a theory once that the acting in that movie was actually purposely flat and stale so as to suggest a breakdown of communication pervading modern society and that the ending was supposed to be unbelievable because it's supposed to suggest that nature won't forgive us and actually Shyamalan is actually an avant-garde mastermind... or rather the worst avant film director who ever lived. Of course that's definitely not really the case (I believe (/hope) the person was kidding) and its actually just a really poorly executed thriller.


> Shyamalan's the kind of director who really needs a good mentor or at least a decent editor. But he seems to not appreciate critiques of his work, considering what he puts out.
> 
> The Village is another one of his classics that starts out pretty cool, then spirals into stupidity (although not nearly as bad as The Happening). Adrien Brody should feel so embarrassed.... And then we have Signs, which has a few good segments but all I need to say is... tin foil hats??
> 
> Which is just sad, because he nailed The Sixth Sense -- the script and visuals were tight, all the clues were there to the mystery (so it doesn't feel like a cheat), and Willis was solid, and Williams, Collete, and Osmant were pretty excellent. I've even seen the deleted scenes for that movie, and they all definitely should have been cut from the film... too bad he doesn't edit his other films that well.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe he thought ending Unbreakable with text overdubs was a smart idea. That only works in cheesy comedies. Like... wth???


What's interesting about his movies is just that clear downward spiral from Unbreakable to The Last Airbender (Devil was a comeback from that but still a disappointment coming from the director of The Sixth Sense and Unbreakable). It's really just incredible. Like, there are so many directors and musicians who you can look back and see their early amateur work and trace their development to mastery and genius, but with Shyamalan it's just the opposite– but he still maintained his unique style the whole time– he was still the 'twist' director. After the first two you'd always go in expecting some great twist.. but it just got sadder and sadder. I never saw Lady in the Water though... but how much can you expect?

I think the whole text closer thing on Unbreakable was supposed to give the impression that it was more real like a true story (those movies that rely on being based on a true story always end like that.. or at least they used to), but it's definitely really off putting.


----------



## Jennywocky

ManWithoutHats said:


> I saw The Happening a long time ago but I remember it as one of the most incredibly terrible movies I've ever seen. And I've seen some bad movies. That scene with Mark Wahlberg talking to the plant was one of the greatest moments in film history. I actually read a theory once that the acting in that movie was actually purposely flat and stale so as to suggest a breakdown of communication pervading modern society and that the ending was supposed to be unbelievable because it's supposed to suggest that nature won't forgive us and actually Shyamalan is actually an avant-garde mastermind... or rather the worst avant film director who ever lived.


Yeah. Honestly? They were just overthinking that... sounds like some poor kid needed to finish a term paper and whipped that up at 3am. If you want to tell a story, then tell a story -- and make it worth viewing. The problem with "artsy" directors is that they can forget they are trying to entertain/draw in viewers, not just masturbating with their own pet insights.

(Heck, take a flamboyant director like Baz Luhrmann -- the guy's a spectacle and in love with his own visuals and music... but dayam, he can still suck you into his stories and SHOWS he has considerable skill rather than just telling everyone he does.)

The only positive of my viewing of The Happening was that I think I either saw it for free or else just paid $1 or something else ridiculous. 




> What's interesting about his movies is just that clear downward spiral from Unbreakable to The Last Airbender (Devil was a comeback from that but still a disappointment coming from the director of The Sixth Sense and Unbreakable).


Devil, didn't he just produce/shape/write, but someone else directed it?

It wasn't a great movie, but it's sad that it's still been more engrossing than some of Shyamalan's directed pics.



> It's really just incredible. Like, there are so many directors and musicians who you can look back and see their early amateur work and trace their development to mastery and genius, but with Shyamalan it's just the opposite– but he still maintained his unique style the whole time– he was still the 'twist' director. After the first two you'd always go in expecting some great twist.. but it just got sadder and sadder. I never saw Lady in the Water though... but how much can you expect?


I did not watch that either. I don't know if I will, it depends on whether I feel masochistic enough.

The guy is kind of pretentious. I also really hate the way he's inserted himself into his movies, like he's Alfred Hitchcock, and he's done this from the start. He did play a believable doctor in The Sixth Sense, but I've found he's usually more of a distraction and not the greatest actor in the other appearances I've noted... although slightly better than Tarantino when the latter acts in his own movies. (But then again, Tarantino makes a very different style of movie, so I think he can get away with it... it doesn't break tone or necessarily kick you out of the movie, it's more of a chuckle... like "Where's Waldo"?)



> I think the whole text closer thing on Unbreakable was supposed to give the impression that it was more real like a true story (those movies that rely on being based on a true story always end like that.. or at least they used to), but it's definitely really off putting.


Yeah. It didn't add authenticity at all. I spent all that time investing emotionally in David Dunn and his wife and his son, and also wondering wtf was going on with Isaiah, and it... all ends like that. That's not the way to close an emotional arc.

And that's my big problem with him, he gets these "ideas" of how something should come across, and expecting people to just buy into his vision, without caring about actually making and earning the connection to woo them. His ideas of what should appeal to people and garner their interest seem to be woefully lacking ever since The Sixth Sense.

He's got a final shot here with After Earth coming out, which he shared writing duties on. I hope he manages to not squander it. LAst Airbender was so bad, my teen kid went with some other fans of the show to see it ... and they spent the whole time literally laughing and heckling the movie out loud. It was so bad I'm not even sure MST could save it.

EDIT: For After Earth trivia on IMDB:



> The original screenplay was written by Gary Whitta based on an idea by Will Smith. In pre-production, director M. Night Shyamalan did a few drafts of the screenplay to familiarize himself with the material, before passing it over to Stephen Gaghan, who stayed on as the chief screenwriter during production. Mark Boal, writer of The Hurt Locker and Zero Dark Thirty, also worked on the script.
> 
> 
> This is the first time in twenty years that director M. Night Shyamalan has accepted a project based on someone else's screenplay.


^^^ I hope that means something is changing!

I don't know Boal well, but I think any kind of realistic exchanges like what I saw in Zero Dark Thirty, to give a little rigor and resilience to Shyamalan's wacked out fluff, can't hurt.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

Jennywocky said:


> The only positive of my viewing of The Happening was that I think I either saw it for free or else just paid $1 or something else ridiculous.


I don't know.. I really enjoyed that 'talking to the plant scene'.



> I did not watch that either. I don't know if I will, it depends on whether I feel masochistic enough.


If so, I'd be terribly worried for your mental condition.


> The guy is kind of pretentious. I also really hate the way he's inserted himself into his movies, like he's Alfred Hitchcock, and he's done this from the start. He did play a believable doctor in The Sixth Sense, but I've found he's usually more of a distraction and not the greatest actor in the other appearances I've noted... although slightly better than Tarantino when the latter acts in his own movies. (But then again, Tarantino makes a very different style of movie, so I think he can get away with it... it doesn't break tone or necessarily kick you out of the movie, it's more of a chuckle... like "Where's Waldo"?)


Haha, I completely forgot about that. Definitely quite unnecessary. I also never cared much for Tarentino's little pop-ins. He really kind of throws me off sometimes when he's there alongside great actors who are really immersed in their roles but then his performance kind of sticks out for its.. not-greatness (always gets me in Pulp-Fiction).




> Yeah. It didn't add authenticity at all. I spent all that time investing emotionally in David Dunn and his wife and his son, and also wondering wtf was going on with Isaiah, and it... all ends like that. That's not the way to close an emotional arc.
> 
> And that's my big problem with him, he gets these "ideas" of how something should come across, and expecting people to just buy into his vision, without caring about actually making and earning the connection to woo them. His ideas of what should appeal to people and garner their interest seem to be woefully lacking ever since The Sixth Sense.


Certainly seems to prioritize sticking to one pretentious concept or another rather than connecting with his audience.


> He's got a final shot here with After Earth coming out, which he shared writing duties on. I hope he manages to not squander it. LAst Airbender was so bad, my teen kid went with some other fans of the show to see it ... and they spent the whole time literally laughing and heckling the movie out loud. It was so bad I'm not even sure MST could save it.


 Hah, I saw Airbender with a bunch of my friends but we went expecting disaster. One of the best theater heckling experiences I've been lucky enough to catch– it was a riot. I'm glad your kid made it to that one.


> EDIT: For After Earth trivia on IMDB:
> 
> ^^^ I hope that means something is changing!
> 
> I don't know Boal well, but I think any kind of realistic exchanges like what I saw in Zero Dark Thirty, to give a little rigor and resilience to Shyamalan's wacked out fluff, can't hurt.


I hope so. I dont know any of those people except Shyamalan and Will Smith.. which, frankly, doesn't sound too promising to me. But maybe I'm a tad cynical. I never saw Zero-Dark-Thirty because I was just expecting a shameless cash in on the whole thing (though I did hear good things about it later on).

I think The Sixth Sense and Unbreakable were two of the first R-rated movies I ever saw (followed shortly by the Shining, which was a whole other fucking level of R). I would love to see Shyamalan get one more good film in there before his career totally tanks.


----------



## Jennywocky

ManWithoutHats said:


> Haha, I completely forgot about that. Definitely quite unnecessary. I also never cared much for Tarentino's little pop-ins. He really kind of throws me off sometimes when he's there alongside great actors who are really immersed in their roles but then his performance kind of sticks out for its.. not-greatness (always gets me in Pulp-Fiction).


Yeah, that's the first performance of his I saw (he was better in Reservoir Dogs) and definitely stuck out like a sore thumb, I mean he was there with Harvey Keitel and Travolta and Jackson... just.... wow. His line readings were, well, not so hot.

He was amusing in Django, which I saw last week. I don't think he appears in Kill Bill.




> I hope so. I dont know any of those people except Shyamalan and Will Smith.. which, frankly, doesn't sound too promising to me. But maybe I'm a tad cynical. I never saw Zero-Dark-Thirty because I was just expecting a shameless cash in on the whole thing (though I did hear good things about it later on).


The promos for After Earth were okay -- could break in either direction.

Zero-Dark-Thirty actually was decent, although I think Argo had more emotional arc to it. That's the thing with Zero Dark Thirty, it didn't try to emphasize the emotional and just stuck with the stroy. It was clean, like Michael Mann's "Heat" (another great movie that just seems to be "telling it just like it happened" without trying to overdo the emotion or overemphasize it). Shyamalan seems to try to make non-epic things epic in their human drama and fail miserably because the things he picks to dramatize end up being silly; I'm hoping the two manage to kind of balance each other.



> I think The Sixth Sense and Unbreakable were two of the first R-rated movies I ever saw (followed shortly by the Shining, which was a whole other fucking level of R).


LOL! I'll say.

Although I did like the ghost girl under the bed in TSS. Her eyes were cold and haunting.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

Jennywocky said:


> Yeah, that's the first performance of his I saw (he was better in Reservoir Dogs) and definitely stuck out like a sore thumb, I mean he was there with Harvey Keitel and Travolta and Jackson... just.... wow. His line readings were, well, not so hot.
> 
> He was amusing in Django, which I saw last week. I don't think he appears in Kill Bill.


Reminds me I still need to see Django(!)



> The promos for After Earth were okay -- could break in either direction.
> 
> Zero-Dark-Thirty actually was decent, although I think Argo had more emotional arc to it. That's the thing with Zero Dark Thirty, it didn't try to emphasize the emotional and just stuck with the stroy. It was clean, like Michael Mann's "Heat" (another great movie that just seems to be "telling it just like it happened" without trying to overdo the emotion or overemphasize it). Shyamalan seems to try to make non-epic things epic in their human drama and fail miserably because the things he picks to dramatize end up being silly; I'm hoping the two manage to kind of balance each other.


I see what you mean. That would be great if they did prove a perfect balance.


> LOL! I'll say.
> 
> Although I did like the ghost girl under the bed in TSS. Her eyes were cold and haunting.


Yeah, they actually both scared the hell out of me at the time. I just remember being deeply terrified of shower curtains and what might be behind them for years afterwards. 

This is just on my mind because it came up on another thread, but are you familiar with the visionary cinematic masterpiece that is Tommy Wiseau's The Room?


----------



## Emerald Legend

It was just ok. 6/10


----------



## android654

Jennywocky said:


> LOLOMG...that movie makes me want to stab myself in the head.
> 
> "The Happening" has one of the creepier first 5-10 minutes I think I've seen in a film... and then it basically squanders it all into a slow bleed that terminates in one of the lamest film endings I've ever witnessed. (A similar lame endings, of course, would be "The War of the Worlds."
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all that war and bloodshed... the aliens just die. On their own. From germs. Oops -- the war is over! // in The Happening, the plants decide to give us a second chance... conveniently right as our heroes face certain doom. *doh* Deus ex Machina, the author saves the day! War over... well, until we piss off the lawn again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shyamalan's the kind of director who really needs a good mentor or at least a decent editor. But he seems to not appreciate critiques of his work, considering what he puts out.
> 
> The Village is another one of his classics that starts out pretty cool, then spirals into stupidity (although not nearly as bad as The Happening). Adrien Brody should feel so embarrassed.... And then we have Signs, which has a few good segments but all I need to say is... tin foil hats??
> 
> Which is just sad, because he nailed The Sixth Sense -- the script and visuals were tight, all the clues were there to the mystery (so it doesn't feel like a cheat), and Willis was solid, and Williams, Collete, and Osmant were pretty excellent. I've even seen the deleted scenes for that movie, and they all definitely should have been cut from the film... too bad he doesn't edit his other films that well.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe he thought ending Unbreakable with text overdubs was a smart idea. That only works in cheesy comedies. Like... wth???


I forget who it was, but someone told me _The Happening_ was a story about two cardboard cutouts escorting a little girl up the east coast. I think that's a pretty accurate description of that movie. I liked _The Village_ though.


----------



## LunaWolf

The Hobbit.... I had forgotten about lord of the rings for a bit but now the love is back :kitteh: OMG I felt like I was there....


----------



## elpis

_*Dune*_
My kiddo drew(scribbled) a picture for me today and insisted I critique it. 
"Who is that?" I ask, playing along. 
"Mommy" she says proudly. 
"Is mommy riding a snake?" I ask. 
"No! Its a worm!" I think I caught a subtle eye roll 
"How was I supposed to know that?" I ask her. "Worms are not a customary mode of transportation for humans!"
I pause briefly..."Unless of course you live in Arrakis" I chuckle, though she has by then moved on to another 3yr old activity (like showing me that the properties of a magnet don't really matter if you have enough glue).
Anyway this interaction made me dig out my Dune VHS again after many years. It was the first movie I remember as a child and it never disappoints!


----------



## Nekomata

Transformers the Movie (animated)

Yay for Starscream xD. The Dinobots are mega cute as always too ;-;


----------



## Leliel

Evangelion 3.33


----------



## Hjordis

Re-watched Scott Pilgrim vs The World for -insert a big number- time.


----------



## Dan E

_Carrie _(1976).


----------



## .17485

Iron Man 3


----------



## Hjordis

_Ghost World. _Boy, it's beyond effed up. I think I'll end up as the main character one day -- get on the bus and leave. Nah, but seriously, it's depressive.


----------



## magentaalchemist13

Wolf Children
(the new Studio Ghibli flim).


----------



## Devrim

Admissions,
Iron Man 3
and Oblivion


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Dreamkeeper


----------



## lightwing

Godzilla Against Mechagodzilla roud:


----------



## LucyLu

"You've Got Mail" starring Tom Hanks and Meg Ryan. It is one of the best romantic comedies out there and they make the perfect couple. I am quite obsessed with that film.


----------



## Galaxies

ManWithoutHats said:


> Nice. Hopefully I'll see it soon– I know it's one of their most acclaimed. Barton Fink and A Serious Man are two of their wierder movies, to say the least– which might actually be saying a lot when talking about the Coens. *But essentially everything they've made has been pretty excellent imo, and they've never come close to making the same movie twice, so they're always fresh movies*.


This is exactly why I love the Coen Brothers. I find all good directors start with fresh, new ideas but are unsure of themselves, their style and talents until they're noticed. Then, as they improve, they realise what films they like to make and tend to stick to that genre despite being talented in all genres (e.g: Scorsese and gangster films). I know it's human to be uninspired sometimes but art, more than anything else, is about change.


----------



## LibertyPrime

The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## Promethea

The Wraith

(One of the best movies evar!)


----------



## Pom87

Not a movie, but I had to post my that I was looking forward towards the HIMYM season finale, tonight, somewhere!


----------



## Antichrist

LucyLu said:


> "You've Got Mail" starring Tom Hanks and Meg Ryan. It is one of the best romantic comedies out there and they make the perfect couple. I am quite obsessed with that film.


Meg Ryan portrays an INFP, I believe.



Some Like It Hot. A great classic with 3 timeless leads.


----------



## Adrift

Atlas Shrugged Part 2: Part One was good; Part 2 is very good. I'm blown away by how well the director captures the spirit of the book; all the weasels, the moochers, and the looters that comprise the progressive/socialist movement are brought to life for our enjoyment. Can't wait for Part 3.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Wreck It Ralph. Fun movie. Vaneloppe seems to be an Esfp.


----------



## Jennywocky

Easy A.

It's one of my favorite comedies ever. The dialogue and scripting is hilarious, I identify with Olive, I love her parents (played by Stanley Tucci and Patricia Clarkson), it's got the Jesus faction involved (a subculture I know very very well), it's funny with a meaningful undercurrent, ties into 80's cultural memes, and just is a novel twist on an old theme. 

Also has a decent soundtrack.


----------



## lightwing

FreeBeer said:


> The Perks of Being a Wallflower


Was it worth spending the time to watch it? Normally I wouldn't care about a movie like that, but since I work in Pittsburgh and drive through the Fort Pitt Tunnel every now and again, I'm curious.


----------



## Jennywocky

ManWithoutHats said:


> Fargo is excellent.


Seconded.

I do kinda get emotional whiplash bouncing between the two threads, though. One is really intense, almost gruesome; the other is light-hearted and/or quirky. (Finally they intersect.)



> Anyway, I just watched A Tale of Two Sisters [2003] from Kim Jee-woon. Highly recommended, especially if you're up for some serious psychological trauma– or the exploration thereof. It's something like if David Lynch was a J-horror director. Almost as disturbing as it is underrated. Extremely complicated though– don't expect to walk away with any concrete understanding of what you just witnessed. But it is also beautifully shot with some delightfully terrifying scenes and it was one of the most well paced movies I've seen in a while. If nothing else, watch it for the superb direction and aesthetics. Unfortunately I think a lot of people go in expecting The Grudge or The Ring and aren't willing to let it be it's own thing and instead focus on their disappointment that it wasn't more inline with their preconception.


This one's been on my list for quite awhile.

I did see the American "remake" called The Uninvited. I don't know how closely it follows the original. It was okay; basically some of the ideas (and the reveal) were interesting, but falls prey to too many trappings of B-rate horror flicks.



> Then I watched The House of the Devil [2009] from Ti West. A sort of 70's horror tribute with masterful suspense. Not the most impressive thing I've seen lately, but still pretty damn impressive. Recommended if you really like 70's horror movies, or horror/suspense in general– it's strengths lie in absorbing all of the cliches of 70's horror flicks but manipulating key elements in unexpected ways to create a perfect nostalgia/exploitation movie with a surprising degree of novelty.


I totally agree! I was pleasantly surprised by it, it's probably my favorite Ti West offering. (I didn't like the Innkeepers nearly as much, nor his entry in V/H/S.) Even as soon as the opening title and credits were rolling, I realized I'd be in for a treat.



> Recently I also caught the ending of Clash of the Titans, the remake... no comment.


yeah, how did they make a movie that was worse than the original with Harry Hamlin? *hurl*


----------



## sisnerozt

Oblivion...it was a pretty good movie...although in a way i did think it could be better...im so darn picky


----------



## LibertyPrime

lightwing said:


> Was it worth spending the time to watch it? Normally I wouldn't care about a movie like that, but since I work in Pittsburgh and drive through the Fort Pitt Tunnel every now and again, I'm curious.


Not really. it would have been worth watching in high school thou. I'm too old for this shit...crap what did I just say!?


----------



## ManWithoutHats

Jennywocky said:


> Seconded.
> 
> I do kinda get emotional whiplash bouncing between the two threads, though. One is really intense, almost gruesome; the other is light-hearted and/or quirky. (Finally they intersect.)


Yeah, it's an interesting effect though. Maybe what they intended– it's been to long since I've last seen it for me to recall exactly how I feel there.



> This one's been on my list for quite awhile.
> 
> I did see the American "remake" called The Uninvited. I don't know how closely it follows the original. It was okay; basically some of the ideas (and the reveal) were interesting, but falls prey to too many trappings of B-rate horror flicks.


I never saw the remake but I doubt it could be too similar though, just based on what i expect from American remakes of Japanese movies in general. In some ways, the original isn't really a horror movie as much as it is a psychological thriller with a healthy dose of terrifying scenes. I've seen some people complain that it is deliberately obscurist though. I'd disagree but I'll have to see it again before I could really say. Anyway, I do recommend it.

Speaking of Japanese horror, I just saw Retribution [2006] from Kiyoshi Kurosawa. Also quite good– it was the second of his movies I've seen (aside from Pulse) but I love the way he sort of takes the horror movie in a different direction by focusing on 'societal hauntings', for lack of a better phrase. It's a really unique approach– almost like the collective unconscious is being haunted or something. His movies are really allegorical and also his way of capturing the 'scary scenes' is really unique and effective– no 'jumps' but lots of slow creeping stuff. Those films really stand out from anything else I've seen in their originality.



> I totally agree! I was pleasantly surprised by it, it's probably my favorite Ti West offering. (I didn't like the Innkeepers nearly as much, nor his entry in V/H/S.) Even as soon as the opening title and credits were rolling, I realized I'd be in for a treat.


Indeed, I enjoyed it very much.



> yeah, how did they make a movie that was worse than the original with Harry Hamlin? *hurl*


It might have had something to do with the way they used wooden manikins instead of actors. After all, actors sometimes express emotions and this has a tendency to make people feel things– now who would want that..

I also recently saw Wes Anderson's Moonrise Kingdom and Rushmore (now the only one's I haven't seen are Darjeeling and Mr. Fox). Moonrise Kingdom I thought was his most visually impressive yet. It really blew me away in that regard. The movie in general was amazing the first half and had the potential to be his best but I thought it became somewhat lackluster towards the end. Rushmore might have been his funniest, but I didn't think it lived up to Tennenbaums, Bottle Rocket or Moonrise Kingdom, which I'd be tempted to call his three best.


----------



## Subtle Murder

*Star Trek: Into Darkness* - wow. Just wow. I'm not even a fan of the original series, but I have loved both of J.J. Abrams' Star Trek films.  Can't wait to see where they take this and whether or not they can keep going with it.  Also, Benedict Cumberbatch, I need you. <3


----------



## kiwigrl

Hubby and I watched "Notting Hill". Don't ask me how many times I've watched it... an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Nekomata

*In the cinema:* Star Trek: Into Darkness.
I loved it ;_; I never watched the original series, but with this... it was better than the first one and man.... love Khan so much <3 xD

*At home:* Transformers.
It gets more boring each time I watch it, I guess. Don't get me wrong, I'm a biiiiiiiiiiiig fan of Transformers, it's just that... the theme music gets more irritating and... well, the robots are... meh, and mostly look identical compared to the individual colours of the cartoon. Starscream should be red not silver ;_;


----------



## Nekomata

*This Means War*
It was alright, would have been nice if it was funnier at times though. Chris Pine is lovely, as usual o___o


----------



## Ashneversleeps

@Galaxies I watched Into Darkness last night from the opposite perspective, comparing it mostly to TOS and 
* *




Wrath of Khan


 (I forget most of the 2009 movie =\), but also concluded that it's essentially sloppy, predictable, confusing in some areas, yet still enjoyable.


* *





I didn't notice how much Spock had regressed as a character actually, but you're right; he's really just used at the start for the sake of some jokes and sub-storyline with Uhura (did they lead up to this in the 2009 one?). I guess we have to watch him grow as a character again because it adds a sense of progression to the movie which otherwise doesn't really go anywhere substantial.

Now, what bothered me was the logistics of the whole mission to Kronos and back. Unless I missed something, it takes them like 20 minutes to get from the heart of the Federation to the Klingon homeworld? For that matter, *the main Klingon planet is close enough to the neutral zone that they can just send an expedition shuttle down to the surface??* What does Klingon space entail then, the immediate atmosphere of the planet only?? And then on the way back they're only in warp drive very little time before the Dreadnought catches up with them, but still get within falling distance to Earth???! How close are these planets… I mentioned it seemed to me like this film didn't really go anywhere and this compression of space and time contributes to that impression. Meh.

I didn't particularly care for the treatment of Khan. I actually thought Cumberbatch did well with what he was given, but what he was given wasn't really good Khan material; it was really tangential and should have built to something. The original Khan was a ruthless, strategic genius who was legitimately fearsome because he had the *agency and resources* to be an active threat. This one was calculating and manipulative but had little room to maneuver and so didn’t feel too imposing. I think him successfully getting his crew back and then escaping somewhere, leaving things open for the future, would've been better.

More spoilers in case you haven't seen Wrath of Khan:

* *




Finally, I don't know how I feel about them reversing the death scene from Wrath of Khan...
It fits with some the themes of this movie surrounding Kirk, so it works on that level. On the other hand, it's one thing to sprinkle in a bunch of homages to the series and whatnot (the Tribble was my favourite of those ) and something else entirely to directly mirror an earlier (not to mention widely considered _classic_) movie's ending. I think it comes dangerously close to being seen as very lazy writing and/or parody. I might change my mind about this later though.

Ultimately, I thought it was convoluted but “fun” enough to make up for it and hold my interest for the third movie.


----------



## nádej

_Anne of Green Gables_. I will never outgrow this.


----------



## Jennywocky

@_Ashneversleeps_: 


* *




I agree with you about the Khan scene they ripped off for this movie. With other scenes, like the tribbles, as you say, it's just a homage; however, to emulate a scene in such detail felt less a homage and more like sloppy writing and a rip-off to me. Not only that, but it's out of context of the original scene, where the characters are thirty years older (in their 50's or later) and in a context of where Kirk is very directly wrestling with aging and death after having "cheated" those things all his life. It was powerful in the original movie when he finally is unable to escape death, and of course there is the entire interplay with the Genesis effect; I felt very uncomfortable watching it in this movie. 

The best parts of that scene were the ORIGINAL lines, actually, that tie into the "Into Darkness" theme, where Kirk is telling Spock he's scared and unsure, there on the edge of death on the edge of ambiguity, just like Pike wrestled with a conflicting soup of emotions as he died, and no obvious answers or solutions.

The place where Spock screams "KAHN!" was just SO forced and lame. 

And of course we are aware the entire time that Kahn's blood rejuvenates, so we know Kirk isn't really going to die; it was just a fake-out. No real threat. No real loss. not like Spock dying the first time -- and when we did get Spock back, it happened in very specific contexts and cost the crew dearly (Kirk's son + the loss of the Enterprise).

This version of Kahn did seem capable and ruthless to me, though, and didn't even "need" an army. and to be honest, in the original WoK, he didn't have many people in his group anyway. We only really saw about ten people. It wasn't like we ever got to see him command armies.





Before I sound too negative about the movie, I did enjoy it when watching it, and I'm glad I saw it, but I'm kind of disappointed. I did like the first movie better. I think the cast did the best with the material they were given, and the action was decent, as well as some of the effects. Carol Markus was a mix, considering how she did try to help the crew but also got exploited for cheap thrills at one point.



AccioCookies said:


> It was crazy good, and is it just me, or did they tone down the lens flares for this one?


I don't know. I've seen other reviews where people were heckling the movie by using the lens flare motif.


----------



## Fear Itself

Cloud Atlas. All I can say about it is...what?


----------



## Alumina

The Great Gatsby. 

Innovative!


----------



## kiwigrl

Les Miserables. 
I don't know why but the music makes me cry every time... especially I dreamed a dream. Even just listening to the cd I start crying. The words are powerful.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

Lost in Translation [2003] from Sofia Coppola... It made me cry like a big baby.


----------



## Pom87

Tucker and Dale vs Evil. I watched it with a friend. We were not expecting anything like that at all. It was hilarious.


----------



## dream land fantasy

didn't watch any recently but I'll soon watch the movie on hunger games


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Evil Dead - The new one. Before watching, I was with the camp, that thought they just ruined a great classic. I was never going to watch this movie, man. Overall, I'm glad I changed my mind. The beginning and end didn't reconcile well for me. But bitching about the story doesn't make a whole lot of sense. The majority of it didn't change much, and it was always a cheap, quick story. The writer was never a Tolkien level storyteller or something, man. 

The gore? Yeah, it got amped up to a whole new level. Gotta compete with Hostel to captivate an audience these days. Sometimes I fucking detest that movie for that reason. Gore got to me in this one. I hate straight razors and box cutters. Fuck, I really hate box cutters. Kudos for giving me the heebie jeebies, when A Serbian Film and Human Centipede 2 couldn't. Sick bastards.

What really made the movie worth watching was a single character. Yeah, there was no king in this one. No Bruce Campbell. No, none of these new kids could compare. They were nothing special. However, the evil entity was. It borrowed a lot from Exorcist to get the job done, but I was raised Catholic. The entity scared the shit out of me, in ways I used to be scared, as a little boy. It embodied all the horrifying imagery of evil and Hell, that were firmly buried in my mind, back in those days. Cruel, malicious, cold, and torturous, with no escape. The entity was much, much darker. Made the movie well worth the watch.


----------



## refugee

Life of Pi.

Fantastic movie.


----------



## LynD

In theaters, Star Trek Into Darkness. On TV, snippet of Dear John. Being a military SO, I could only watch so much before getting emotional. Star Trek was great! I highly recommend and can't tell why without ruining the twists.


----------



## zerocrossing

Saw _Iron Man 3_ this morning. It was fun.

Saw _Star Trek: Into Darkness_ last weekend. Loved it.


----------



## Emerald Legend

> Sunshine is a 1999 historical film written by Israel Horovitz and István Szabó, directed and produced by István Szabó. It follows three generations of a Jewish family (originally called Sonnenschein, a name that literally means "sunshine" in German, but later changed to Sors, meaning "fate" in Hungarian) during the changes in Hungary from the beginning of the 20th century to the period after the 1956 Hungarian Revolution. The central male protagonist of all three generations is portrayed by Ralph Fiennes. The film also stars the real-life mother and daughter team of Rosemary Harris and Jennifer Ehle as well as Rachel Weisz and John Neville.
> 
> Although fictional, the film weaves events drawn from several real sources into the story. The Sunshine family's liquor business was based on the Zwack family's liquor brand Unicum. One of Fiennes's three roles is based at least partly on Hungarian Olympian Attila Petschauer, but also includes allusions to the early life of Miksa Fenyő and other famous Hungarians of Jewish origin who suffered from anti-Semitism and the persecution of Jews in World War II Hungary.[citation needed] Another role in the film which is similar to that of a historic person is the character Andor Knorr played by William Hurt which closely resembles the latter part of the life of László Rajk.


 Absolutely beautiful film..it gave me goosebumps. Ralph Fiennes is now officially one of my favorite actor. 

9.5/10. 

.5 deducted for the abrupt ending.


----------



## Mschievious

Crooked Arrow w/ my ISTJ son 2 nights ago
And
Warrior w/ my INFJ son 3 nights ago
= Happy Mom


----------



## MadHattress

Memento directed by Christopher Nolan. Awesome psychological film.


----------



## CaMiMa

Hysteria. Entertaining and interesting.


----------



## Nekomata

Ted - I want a teddy that's alive ;-; good overall though.

Scream 4 - I missed some of it so I'd need to rewatch, interesting overall though. I just love Ghostface <3


----------



## Mschievious

The Bourne Legacy - it's action, adventure, slight conspiracy theory with a *very slight* hint of romance - yup I liked it!


----------



## blargh

Van Gogh: Painted with Word 

man... what a tragic life he had


----------



## Nekomata

Hairspray.

Forgot how good and catchy it is xD


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Suspect Zero (2004)




The drawings on the wall

The crack on the inner right cheek, the room with black wooden walls

The maelström

The abyss.


----------



## artsygal18

The Virgin Suicides. My favorite movie! I love it. Sophia Coppola is wonderful.


----------



## 6007

Young Adult. I find that movie strangely addictive.
View attachment 74020


----------



## Marie Claire

The Namesake (2006) - a very good movie


----------



## TyDavis

I have starz so I downloaded a lot of movies one of them being Prometheus and that was the last one I watched. I really liked I didn't quite understand the backlash but maybe when I watch the original alien movies I'll get it.


----------



## chloevalentine

I last watched ruby sparks, which is an amazing film by the way


----------



## PrimroseMind

Rust and Bone.


----------



## Fern

I watched _The Aristocat_s with my nephews.
Terrible ass Disney movie *shakes head in shame of childhood*


----------



## Fern

TyDavis said:


> I have starz so I downloaded a lot of movies one of them being Prometheus and that was the last one I watched. I really liked I didn't quite understand the backlash but maybe when I watch the original alien movies I'll get it.


The _Alien _movies are incredible! See 'em as soon as is convenient 

I saw _Prometheus _last summer when it was in theatres (some of the best 3D graphics I've ever seen), and I can't imagine seeing without the background of the others...

You're in for a treat, though.


----------



## Obscure

Taken.


----------



## TyDavis

Fern said:


> The _Alien _movies are incredible! See 'em as soon as is convenient
> 
> I saw _Prometheus _last summer when it was in theatres (some of the best 3D graphics I've ever seen), and I can't imagine seeing without the background of the others...
> 
> You're in for a treat, though.


I can't wait to see how they follow up Prometheus. do you remember the weyland corporation logo at the end of the credits?


----------



## Fern

TyDavis said:


> I can't wait to see how they follow up Prometheus. do you remember the weyland corporation logo at the end of the credits?


No, because I'm one of those people that never sticks around after credits *blushes* But what about it?


----------



## TyDavis

Fern said:


> No, because I'm one of those people that never sticks around after credits *blushes* But what about it?


Google it, it's been a while since I've looked into it.


----------



## Morrissey

Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## 6007

A Royal Affair


----------



## kiwigrl

*Taken*. One of the best action movies I've ever seen. This would be about my 4th time of watching it. I love Liam Neeson, he's a brilliant actor.


----------



## Spidersylar

Real Steel. I hated it it was soooo cheesy.


----------



## Mschievious

Ironclad


----------



## tiny turtle

The Man of Steel - It was good, though not entirely accurate. *le sigh* But nonetheless, worth watching ^^


----------



## Thief Noctis

Last movie? Huh. Not sure actually.
Not watched any in the past couple weeks since getting home (UK) from Texas...
Arthur Christmas I think. It was a cute movie, I liked it.

Last thing I saw in the cinema was After Earth. Pretty epic.


----------



## Jennywocky

Despicable Me 2.

If you like the Minions, then you'll really like this movie. (I laughed so hard I cried in spots.) Kristen Wiig was okay but just didn't generate a lot of laughs. Steve Carell as Gru was about on par with the first movie.

The plot is a bit thin.

Again, it comes down to the minions.


----------



## Mind Virus

On Thursday I went go to see The Lone Ranger. Decent movie.


----------



## stillakidatheart

Epic, and The Internship - a pair from the drive-in theatres. The beginning of Epic was a bit... Odd. It was an unusual movie, that's for sure, but I found myself enjoying some parts in the middle. The Internship was... Well, humorous.


----------



## nádej

Une Femme Est Une Femme


----------



## The Wanderering ______

This is the end, funny as hell!


----------



## Subtle Murder

*Stoker *with Nicole Kidman & Mia Wasikowska, written and produced by Wentworth Miller.

I need to watch it again because I don't think it has quite sunk in. Visually stunning, though. Definitely like the editing and the photography.


----------



## Fern

_Children of the Corn_.... 0_o


----------



## kiwigrl

The rise of the guardians. 
I loved it.


----------



## RetroVortex

Despicable Me 2. 
I really liked it!


----------



## Phobic

Star Trek: Into Darkness.
Excellent movie.


----------



## stillakidatheart

Amélie. :tongue: When I heard Yann Tiersen's Comptine D'une Autre Ete, I was excited because I know how to play that on piano, plus, Yann Tiersen is an amazing artist. And it was just whimsical and wonderful.


----------



## Mschievious

James and the Giant Peach with the greatest 4 year old on the planet:happy:


----------



## Sayuki

"The Princess Bride" on the fourth of July ;P


----------



## Retsu

How to Train Your Dragon, I believe. Or Pitch Perfect. I really don't remember which came second.


----------



## Elsewhere1

Into the Wild

Great movie but so............ sad


----------



## DevilishGrin

Identity thief, it was pretty good.


----------



## geekofalltrades

_The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya_


----------



## Jennywocky

Pacific Rim.

Fun movie. Met expectations.


----------



## Star Seeker

I just saw Batman: Dark Knight Returns and thought it was awesome.


----------



## Dauntless

I watched the Lone Ranger with my friends...the movie was meh, but the company was WONDERFUL! 
Watching this now:


----------



## Cael

The last movie I saw was Man of Steel. If you've read the comics, you're going to sit there saying, "No. No. That's not how that went at all. You're wrong. No. Please stop." For two and a half hours, like I did. But, if you're relatively unfamiliar with Superman's story, then this will be a fairly good movie.

The only other problem really was how much product placement was forced onscreen. Having Superman fly by an iHop 3 times, crash into it, and have an entire fight scene in it without so much as tarnishing the iHop logo in the background in all of the action felt very forced.


----------



## Dauntless

Cael said:


> The last movie I saw was Man of Steel. If you've read the comics, you're going to sit there saying, "No. No. That's not how that went at all. You're wrong. No. Please stop." For two and a half hours, like I did. But, if you're relatively unfamiliar with Superman's story, then this will be a fairly good movie.
> 
> The only other problem really was how much product placement was forced onscreen. Having Superman fly by an iHop 3 times, crash into it, and have an entire fight scene in it without so much as tarnishing the iHop logo in the background in all of the action felt very forced.


I am sorry the movie was not enjoyable for you. I can say with good authority for a great many of the female moviegoers, it was a fantastic movie! :kitteh:


----------



## Cael

Dauntless said:


> I am sorry the movie was not enjoyable for you. I can say with good authority for a great many of the female moviegoers, it was a fantastic movie! :kitteh:


 I am sure that it was. As I said, for anyone that hasn't read the comics (and maybe should rephrase that as, "anyone that's not a big DC comics fan and has been following along for a while), a lot of Christopher Nolan's changes won't be very bothersome. The movie had a good plot, the dialogue was great, and the Easter eggs cleverly placed. Treating it as reboot, or variation of the story, it was very good. But as a live action creation of the one from the comics, not so much.


----------



## B00Bz

Amityville Haunting or w/e. I feel embarrassed.


----------



## friendly80sfan

I just watched Silver Linings Playbook and I liked it a lot more than I expected to. I knew it was going to be good, but I truly loved and enjoyed this movie a lot. It's probably one of the best movies I've seen in a while.


----------



## Fern

kiwigrl said:


> The rise of the guardians.
> I loved it.


My INFP friend was quite obsessed with it for a few months. She can draw all of the characters flawlessly.


----------



## Mschievious

The Heat

w/ my dearest friend in the world! We laughed out loud several times, was quite an enjoyable movie! Dollars well spent:wink:


----------



## Jennywocky

The Eye 2 -- japanese horror flick from 2004.

Actually has decent characterization (especially the first 15 minutes is shot well), and some of the ghosts are really freaky.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen

Independence Day, lol, a movie about defeating aliens from taking over Earth. It's a tradition from my boyfriend's friend's party every fourth of July.


----------



## Shabby

NO: An ad executive comes up with a campaign to defeat Augusto Pinochet in Chile's 1988 referendum.


----------



## kiwigrl

Karate kid - the original with Ralph Macchio.


----------



## BeBe

Man of Steel...disliked it, with the exception of a few scenes. So glad I only paid matinee price for it.


----------



## HouseOfFlux

Black Swan.


* *















Came for the sex scene, stayed for... actually no, rewound and rewatched the sex scene.

(spoiler tagged for you sensitive sorts.)


----------



## Kittynip

Despicable Me 2. 
It was OK! Movies in general make my ADD kick in.


----------



## ValK

Pacific Rim: a live-action anime-type movie done right.

Pretty much Neon-Genesis: The Movie, and I hate Neon-Genesis.

But I like Pacific Rim.


----------



## Gifford Maxim

_The Three Ages_ by Buster Keaton. Neat silent comedy about romance in prehistoric, Roman, and "modern" (1923) times, using a similar framing to connect the stories together as _Intolerance_, my absolute favorite film. 

Ah, yes, should probably warn prospective viewers, though, that there is some seriously not-nice business done to a cat in one scene. I can appreciate older cinema for a lot of things, but tying a cat to a stick to keep Keaton racing in a chariot led by dogs is downright cruel.


----------



## Mschievious

Kung Fu Magoo w/ a most epic 4 year old!


----------



## Jennywocky

HouseOfFlux said:


> Black Swan.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came for the sex scene, stayed for... actually no, rewound and rewatched the sex scene.
> 
> (spoiler tagged for you sensitive sorts.)


Yeah, I'm not really attracted to other women, and that scene STILL really leaves me hot and bothered. Rawr.


----------



## Meliora

Jennywocky said:


> I was kind of disappointed with that movie, moreso after the fact when I had even more time to ponder what I had seen.
> 
> However, the clumsy manipulation of events to channel and reverse-mirror the hard-won moments of ST2 really put me off even during the movie... especially considering that there was no permanent cost to the characters.


Agreed. I had been looking forward to the next installment with the hopes that it would be more in line with the philosophy found in the TV series, of which I am a fan of. Instead, I ended up being all sorts of disappointed especially since they had a good cast to work with. What a waste.

The last movie I watched was Pacific Rim which paid the right amount of homage to its kaiju and mecha origins. Not a flawless film but it worked. Mako's character was a real joy to have on the big screen. Finally.


----------



## PrimroseMind

Final Fantasy VII Advent Children.


----------



## mariogreymist

Jennywocky said:


> I was kind of disappointed with that movie, moreso after the fact when I had even more time to ponder what I had seen.
> 
> However, the clumsy manipulation of events to channel and reverse-mirror the hard-won moments of ST2 really put me off even during the movie... especially considering that there was no permanent cost to the characters.


So much of Abrams-Trek is so bad it's difficult to even locate the worst of it.

The whole Spock-Uhura relationship is the biggest alteration to a beloved character since George Lucas re-engineered StarWars to have Greedo shoot first. That's my #1, followed very quickly by transwarp beaming.


----------



## Jennywocky

mariogreymist said:


> So much of Abrams-Trek is so bad it's difficult to even locate the worst of it.


Well, I don't really agree with that. I actually really like the reboot movie (from 2009), and I'm an Abrams fan in general.

But "Into Darkness" was kind of a disaster when I look back. Best part of the movie for me were the scenes between Kirk and Pike, and those didn't last long. (And Cumberbatch was great, but he was kind of stuck with what he had.) Since I actually enjoyed the first one, I was rather surprised this one sank; it had actually been the movie I wanted to see most this year, and instead I'd probably have to say The Conjuring and Despicable Me II hit higher notes.



> The whole Spock-Uhura relationship is the biggest alteration to a beloved character since George Lucas re-engineered StarWars to have Greedo shoot first. That's my #1, followed very quickly by transwarp beaming.


None of that stuff bothers me. *shrug* I mean, it's just stuff. 

I just really hate how basically throughout the movie characters were threatened without any payoff or repercussion for their actions in the end, and the whole cribbing of ST2 (in how it was handled) was pretty lame, coming off as lazy and unearned rather than evocative.


----------



## sjack

Last film I saw was Pacific Rim. Awesome effects and references to the kaiju/mecha anime genres, but kind of fell flat on characters and story (especially the main guy and Mako)

7/10

Would go again, simply because of how awesome it looked (and the main theme is beast)


----------



## Meliora

mariogreymist said:


> So much of Abrams-Trek is so bad it's difficult to even locate the worst of it.


The 2009 reboot was fun and allowed a new generation of viewers to get into this series by catering towards what they are used to. While I wish there had been more diplomacy involved rather than guns a'blazing, Abrams' choices makes marketing/studio sense.



> The whole Spock-Uhura relationship is the biggest alteration to a beloved character since George Lucas re-engineered StarWars to have Greedo shoot first. That's my #1, followed very quickly by transwarp beaming.


Well, yes and no. Yes because it wasn't quite seen when they filmed the series in the 60s due to racial tensions though there are moments here and there throughout the 3 seasons that hinted at something. No because while Gene Roddenberry wanted to explore that pairing himself, he wasn't allowed to due to the same racism and bigotry. The kiss scene between Kirk and Uhura? That was originally intended between Spock and Uhura until William Shatner muscled his way in and decided he should be the one to be involved in the first interracial kiss scene aired.


----------



## Jennywocky

Meliora said:


> The kiss scene between Kirk and Uhura? That was originally intended between Spock and Uhura until William Shatner muscled his way in and decided he should be the one to be involved in the first interracial kiss scene aired.


Kirk?! Muscling in??? Oh. Oh, I am shocked. Genuinely shocked. 

((not))


----------



## Meliora

^ I know, right? :tongue:


----------



## Quork

Turbo, all I can say is "That snail is fast!" haha, LOLz.


----------



## Fern

_Jules and Jim_


----------



## Jennywocky

Started watching Equilibrium. Still in the middle. Not sure how I feel about it yet.


----------



## Frosty

Volver starring Penélope Cruz


----------



## mariogreymist

Meliora said:


> The 2009 reboot was fun and allowed a new generation of viewers to get into this series by catering towards what they are used to. While I wish there had been more diplomacy involved rather than guns a'blazing, Abrams' choices makes marketing/studio sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes and no. Yes because it wasn't quite seen when they filmed the series in the 60s due to racial tensions though there are moments here and there throughout the 3 seasons that hinted at something. No because while Gene Roddenberry wanted to explore that pairing himself, he wasn't allowed to due to the same racism and bigotry. The kiss scene between Kirk and Uhura? That was originally intended between Spock and Uhura until William Shatner muscled his way in and decided he should be the one to be involved in the first interracial kiss scene aired.


Whether it was intended or not does not affect whether it exists or not. Sure, we see a lot of Spock-Uhura interaction during the series, but we never see Spock show romantic interest in _anyone,_ unless you consider Pon Farr romantic. Heck, his lack of emotional behavior is what makes Spock Spock in TOS. Sure, it's not universal, and he clearly has emotional connections to Kirk and McCoy, and to the rest of the crew (if to a lesser extent). 

The point is: as the character previously existed, the relationship is markedly out of tune with what we know of the character.


----------



## Jennywocky

mariogreymist said:


> Whether it was intended or not does not affect whether it exists or not. Sure, we see a lot of Spock-Uhura interaction during the series, but we never see Spock show romantic interest in _anyone,_ unless you consider Pon Farr romantic. Heck, his lack of emotional behavior is what makes Spock Spock in TOS. Sure, it's not universal, and he clearly has emotional connections to Kirk and McCoy, and to the rest of the crew (if to a lesser extent).
> 
> The point is: as the character previously existed, the relationship is markedly out of tune with what we know of the character.


Maybe you should consider it a "revisit" of the character that actually tries to explore what it means for Spock to be half-human, which was not really explored properly in TOS. The Klingons also were not explored as a distinct species culturally and physically in TOS as they should have been, but I have no issues with the expansive changes that began to occur in the early 80's with that race.


----------



## mariogreymist

Jennywocky said:


> Maybe you should consider it a "revisit" of the character that actually tries to explore what it means for Spock to be half-human, which was not really explored properly in TOS. The Klingons also were not explored as a distinct species culturally and physically in TOS as they should have been, but I have no issues with the expansive changes that began to occur in the early 80's with that race.


I suppose you can look at it that way if you like.

I have decided that I don't need to give JarJar Abrams any benefit of the doubt when it comes to what he's doing to StarTrek. It would be one thing if even half of the things he's introduced make sense, but they don't. He has fundamentally re-created the Trek universe and continues to believe that he can just invent revolutionary technologies for small plot devices. (trans warp beaming fundamentally changes the nature of a space fleet)


----------



## HorribleAesthete

_Ship of Theseus_. The best film I have seen in some time.


----------



## Emtropy

Donnie Darko: one of my favourite movies ever.


----------



## Nekomata

*Daredevil*
I actually quite liked it, despite many of these old comic adaptions being poorly made. I'd like to see a reboot of it sometime in the future though.


----------



## Meliora

mariogreymist said:


> Heck, his lack of emotional behavior is what makes Spock Spock in TOS. Sure, it's not universal, and he clearly has emotional connections to Kirk and McCoy, and to the rest of the crew (if to a lesser extent).
> 
> The point is: as the character previously existed, the relationship is markedly out of tune with what we know of the character.


You are contradicting yourself while also making the point that when Spock has emotional connections, it does not make him _less _nor _different_ from his "true" self. Why do you consider romantic interest a negative to his character while friendship interest not? They are both emotional connections and has no effect on his logic/rationalism as seen in the 2013 movie.

Being "purely logical" does not exclude nor include romantic interest by default. I feel that this only expands and adds to his character, which, as @Jennywocky reminded us, includes being both Vulcan and human. His logic is not the only thing that defines Spock, though it is something that he values highly. He also values his connections with others as is exhibited by the series, movies, and new movies.

Also, going back to Roddenberry, if his intentions were to have Spock and Uhura be a romantic pairing but wasn't allowed to at that time, why would he write Spock an alternative pairing if Uhura's personality is what suits best? Spock's personality isn't one like Kirk's obviously where anyone can catch his attention (though Kirk's one true love is the Enterprise). While Spock is not romantically compatible with everyone (Chapel, etc), this does not make him incapable of it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Pacific Rim.

Quite the cool movie. Tegen Toppa Gurren Lagann meets Evangelion meets America.


----------



## Nekomata

*Team America: World Police*
Well... it's unique, as usual... x__x; love the theme though XD


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Hot Fuzz <3


----------



## Emtropy

AyaSullivan said:


> Hot Fuzz <3


Same...so goooood <3


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

opeth98 said:


> Same...so goooood <3


I actually got a limited edition DVD with a different cover that looks like a comic book cover, it's so cool.


----------



## Nekomata

*The Nightmare Before Christmas*
Good songs and Zero is adorable <3


----------



## Mschievious

Pirates of the Caribbean (marathon - all 4) :happy:


----------



## mf2014

I watched Pineapple Express a movie about weed and murder at work in the capitol (where I work)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

The World's End - not bad, but not as good as Shaun of the Dead or Hot Fuzz. Combines the themes of of the first two (ordinary blokes defending the world from monsters; a small town with a horrible secret). Still, I liked the clever change in genres (from naturalistic low key character driven comedy to horror/SF), the cameo by Reece Shearsmith (the film feels like League of Gentlemen), the nods to Quatermass & the Stepford Wives, & the parody & rebuttal of Childhood's End.


----------



## Nekomata

Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday. Weird as usual xDD


----------



## Icchavati

Does three solid hours of Doctor Who count?


----------



## Rinori

Little Manhattan. I was smiling for almost the entire movie.


----------



## android654

Wolverine










I haven't felt like a kid while watching a movie in a *long* time. It actually made me want to read a comic book.


----------



## Dauntless

android654 said:


> Wolverine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't felt like a kid while watching a movie in a *long* time. It actually made me want to read a comic book.


Both the photo and the sig. You are *skilled*.


----------



## Dauntless

Actually, I watched a documentary on eating disorders, for I wanted to understand the underlying psychology, as heartbreaking as it may be.


----------



## nonnaci

The Great Gatsby (2013) - IMDb

Idealism met reality and the two combusted.


----------



## GingerRoot

Finished watching Buffalo 66 and Ghost world the other day.


----------



## Nekomata

*Charlie and the Chocolate Factory*
Really dislike this movie despite how many times I've seen it :<


----------



## platorepublic

Prince of Persia. It was okay. I watched it because it was a Disney movie.


----------



## kiwigrl

Alex Cross ...from looking at the creepy look in Matthew Fox's eyes in the preview, I built it up in my mind to be more disturbing but it was quite tame, watchable but not exciting.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

A PBS documentary called Last Train Home. Pretty sad.


----------



## Mschievious

Star Trek
Into Darkness


----------



## DarkWolf

It (1990).Tim Curry is awesome.


----------



## Nekomata

The Hangover Part II.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Word Dispenser

Fracture.

I don't recommend it. The only good thing about it was Anthony Hopkins, but one can only do so much with a bad script.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Dang, double post.

I saw Avengers before that. I've come to appreciate Tony Stark's, and Robert Downey Jr.'s, for that matter's, similarity to the way I behave.


----------



## ethicsGradient

Stake Land. It was on Netflix. Im so sick of the vampire fad but I highly recommend this one, very well done low budget film.


----------



## nonnaci

Now You See Me (2013) - IMDb

All flash, no stakes.


----------



## Echoe

Just saw Black Swan, finally. Thought it was boring. Some of the hidden meanings might be interesting, but I'd still find the movie itself uninteresting to watch.


----------



## Accidie

Star Trek Into Darkness. It wasn't the first time I'd seen it, but my dad wanted to watch it.

Before that, I watched Skyfall and Riddick. I thought Skyfall was decent but not as good as the previous two, and Riddick was good, and better than its previous two.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aquamarine

All about my wife.
Throughout the entire show I was like "Dafuq is going on?", but when I think about it, the message it's trying to convey is pretty deep.


----------



## nonnaci

The Ides of March (2011) - IMDb

Talk about throwing people under the bus in politics. Also... them Catholics have it bad.


----------



## Dork_Matter

Naked Gun 1 and 2 1/2, funniest shit ever. I love how I can watch those a million times, still laugh my ass off and still discover little details I never noticed before... and that sex scene in part 2 seriously kills me every single time, pure comedic genius


----------



## BellaLuna

The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## Nekomata

Aliens.

Very cute creatures <3


----------



## nonnaci

Reservoir Dogs (1992) - IMDb

Tarantino's masterful use of dialogue was a winner. Pink was really the closest to yellow.


----------



## Manifestation

Food Inc.


----------



## Hikikomori

The Haunted Castle.


----------



## Bricolage

nonnaci said:


> The Ides of March (2011) - IMDb
> 
> Talk about throwing people under the bus in politics. Also... them Catholics have it bad.


That movie tried too hard.


----------



## tchaikovsky27

The Internship! And all I can say is this.

''We were stuck in a blender and now we're saving lives! WHAT!''


----------



## Emerald Legend

Finally watched _Enter the Void. _It was a lengthy movie, but I loved it. The sex with sister parts were gross..did the brother really want to have sex with his sister? Incest undertone there..

8/10


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Madam

Decalogue I by Kieslowski


----------



## hauntology

Watched 'American Beauty' with some friends last night. My second time seeing it, most of their first. It is an amazing movie.


----------



## Astrid Dunham

Man of Steel


----------



## Caged Within

Insidious 2. It wasn't scary to me, but the ladies next to both sides of me were so made afraid by the jump scares, that they'd occasionally raise their arms in fear, and accidently smack me in the face. Give them wrenches, and it might as well have been a Three Stooges bit.


----------



## nonnaci

The Master (2012) - IMDb

Man imagines himself free.


----------



## Out0fAmmo

I've been going through my hard drive, watching a bunch of movies that I've never gotten around to seeing: Navy Seals, The Jackal, Lucky Number Slevin, Basic, Body of Lies, Assassins, Total Recall (2012 remake), and finally, Mission Impossible 2. Most of them were trash that I've never watch again.


----------



## Nekomata

27 Dresses.

I actually like it, for a chick flick o__o


----------



## Jennywocky

World War Z.

Was kind of bored by it, actually -- until the last 30-40 minutes. Apparently it only got interesting for me at the point where (I read later) they had started to refilm the entire ending sequence. Until then, it was about the same level of "zombies chasing and eating people and characters running away." 

I mean, that's not a bad thing, but it got repetitive, and I didn't much care for anyone in the movie until the last part.


----------



## araneae

Mon Oncle


----------



## StElmosDream

Gaslight (1944) and P.S. I love You (both very enjoyable films to watch alone as a sensitive INFJ).


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Evil Dead 2.

ALL BOARD THE MAD TRAIN. CHOO CHOO!


----------



## Emerald Legend

Everything Giamatti touches is gold. 9/10...closest thing to a romantic film for men. 

I'll have to read the book now :laughing:


----------



## toma

The latest Superman movie. 

Not one for the Atheist lets say. It was total garbage. It was more a sermon than a movie.


----------



## 0+n*1

The last movies I watched were anime films directed by Satoshi Kon. The most recent was Millennium Actress. Beautiful.

I'll rank them in this order:
Perfect Blue
Millennium Actress
Paprika
Tokyo Godfathers


----------



## Nekomata

The Evil Dead (remake). It was quite good and interesting from what I remember... different from the original at least... and missing Ash ><


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Jennywocky

Carrie (1976)
Carrie (2013)
Face/Off



I appreciate different things about each Carrie movie, while being dissatisfied with both in different ways.

Face/Off is an old favorite for me -- kind of like a guilty pleasure as a rational. What I appreciate about it is that all the illogic is tangential, the entire movie actually has a consistent relational/emotional throughline for the characters. That consistency and passion carries it, it operates by other rules than standard rational reality. (Plus it's fun watching Cage and Travolta channel each other in their performances; and Joan Allen stabilizes it, she's no-nonsense and excellent.)


----------



## Mschievious

:happy:


----------



## Eudaimonia

Crazy Muthahs in Burbank.

Nah, really... Polish Vampire in Burbank. It is so effed up and people were genuinely getting high in that film... it was hilarious! Gotta love the 70s (if it was the 70s?).


----------



## Callisto88

_Thor: the Dark World_. I was either laughing or close to crying. It was great.


----------



## blood roots

Oslo, August 31st


----------



## Kaktus

*GRAVITY*

I'm dumbfounded: I was so irritated by the logical mistakes in the movie I really almost stood up and walked out (and I'm really a over-optimist: always expecting a movie to get better, and thus rarely stop watching). My ENTJ friend felt exactly the same. After the most blatant disregard for physics in the most dramatic scene involving Clooney holding on to Bullock's tether (don't want to spoil the movie for others) I asked my friend whether he thinks nobody in the film's crew understands physics or whether the director just thought that the public will not be smart enough to notice. Both options seemed ridiculous to me. Then I had a look at the movie's reviews: 97% on Rottentomatoes.com!! I read the critics' reviews: not one of the 274 brings up these holes in logic and physics... one even said:"Unfolding as a series of terrifying object lessons in Newtonian physics, the movie lends new meaning to the phrase "spatial geometry." I'm totally flabbergasted. (I know the first reply to this is going to be that I must be the one being wrong, so I invite a challenge to my logic).

Two conclusions: 
1. All the reviews rave about the sensory experience: this made me realise just how little value I connect to Se as an INTP.
2. How little aptitude the general population has for physics and logic.
_Okay, I will add a 3rd one: Sandra Bullock isn't as hot as she was when I had a crush on her 15 years ago... _

Please give me your comments, I'm really interested!


----------



## Galaxies

Kaktus said:


> *GRAVITY*
> 
> I'm dumbfounded: I was so irritated by the logical mistakes in the movie I really almost stood up and walked out (and I'm really a over-optimist: always expecting a movie to get better, and thus rarely stop watching). My ENTJ friend felt exactly the same. After the most blatant disregard for physics in the most dramatic scene involving Clooney holding on to Bullock's tether (don't want to spoil the movie for others) I asked my friend whether he thinks nobody in the film's crew understands physics or whether the director just thought that the public will not be smart enough to notice. Both options seemed ridiculous to me. Then I had a look at the movie's reviews: 97% on Rottentomatoes.com!! I read the critics' reviews: not one of the 274 brings up these holes in logic and physics... one even said:"Unfolding as a series of terrifying object lessons in Newtonian physics, the movie lends new meaning to the phrase "spatial geometry." I'm totally flabbergasted. (I know the first reply to this is going to be that I must be the one being wrong, so I invite a challenge to my logic).
> 
> Two conclusions:
> 1. All the reviews rave about the sensory experience: this made me realise just how little value I connect to Se as an INTP.
> 2. How little aptitude the general population has for physics and logic.
> _Okay, I will add a 3rd one: Sandra Bullock isn't as hot as she was when I had a crush on her 15 years ago... _
> 
> Please give me your comments, I'm really interested!


IMAX 3D. Would've been awesome but the theatre was full.

I remember initially wondering why everything was dramatised and questioning all Clooney's scenes.

* *




They couldn't have travelled that distance in such a short time and I didn't understand why she had to let go. I accepted it for the sake of the story, though.




The people reviewing the films aren't physicists so they couldn't know of the plot holes. They rated the film based on entertainment, originality and implication. Even if they fixed these plot holes, the message of the film would still be the same:

* *




The triumph and resilience of humanity - it's ability to overcome adversity at all odds. It's a creationist film, don't you think?


.

That's why it was rated very high. 
* *




When I left the theatre, I felt emotionally drained, I was horrified despite the ending.


 *I don't think I'll re-watch it but I would definitely recommend for others to see it.*


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Thor: The Dark World

Pretty cool, liked the character developed of both Loki and Thor.


----------



## ignaciobarnett

Last movie i watched was Money calling.
An awesome movie


----------



## kiwigrl

Iron Man 3. 

I liked the whole "I'm a super hero but I have vulnerabilities" part of it and the witty, clever Tony Stark in general. In fact I now have a crush on Robert Downey Jnr's character Tony Stark. It must be a RDJ thing because I had a crush on him as Sherlock Holmes too.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## StElmosDream

Conrad the Sailor (1942)Conrad the Sailor (1942) - IMDb


----------



## Jennywocky

Rewatched "Man of Steel" and "Skyfall" last night.

Skyfall seems to be better and better with repeated viewings, it's just a really thoughtful addition to the Bond library.

As far as MoS goes, well, it's kind of unexpected, but I've never much liked Kevin Costner and here is actually one of the performances I thought he was perfectly chosen to play. I've seen Russell Crowe do his schtick over and over, but it was Costner's understated performance and presence as Pa Kent that got to me.


----------



## John Coltrane

Existenz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## StElmosDream

Citizen Kane (1941) : slow start, twists, turns, flashbacks, life relived, mystery solved at end, left feeling like ending was better for those with a psychology mind.
Citizen Kane (1941) - IMDb


----------



## Judson Joist

*Solar Crisis*


----------



## vrses

_Dekalog_ (1989) - Krzysztof Kieslowski. Brilliant film (comes in 10 parts).

Arguably a TV series, as it was omitted from the most recent Sight & Sound Poll.


----------



## Atrej

Wir Kinder Vom Bahnhof Zoo

Love it forever.


----------



## StElmosDream

Callisto88 said:


> _Thor: the Dark World_. I was either laughing or close to crying. It was great.


I enjoyed watching this yesterday, feeling a tad confused by the ending when nothing was really gained from the deceit.


----------



## Yenicall_

The last movie that I watched was... "Laputa: The Castle in the Sky," an animated adventure film from Studio Ghibli :tongue: <3


----------



## StElmosDream

Carmencita (1894, yes 1894) - well to be fair it is only 1 minute long.

http://www.solarmovie.so/watch-carmencita-1894.html

Carmencita (1894) - IMDb


----------



## HigherFrequencyYou

Benny and Joon.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Pacific Rim. It was awesome, but it didn't make any sense. Still awesome.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

I also wanna watch World War Z.


----------



## iceblock

World's Greatest Dad


----------



## Momentz

Let me think, eh I think it was The Call. Just your typical thriller.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

World War Z. I have seen this movie about ten times before. When it was called 28 days later, then 28 weeks later, then I am Legend, and every week on Walking Dead. I actually enjoyed all those though. This movie brought absolutely nothing new to the table. It was actually worse than all the others it copied.


----------



## nonnaci

Gravity

Saw it in 3D, completely enthralled by the experience. Best survival movie I've seen.


----------



## StElmosDream

Mike Tyson: Undisputed Truth (2013)Mike Tyson: Undisputed Truth (TV Movie 2013) - IMDb


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## FearAndTrembling

Elysium. More garbage. So stupid.


----------



## Momentz

The Perks of Being a Wallflower, saw it on TV for the first time and began to watch it since I read a bit of the book and heard good things but I didn't stick around long so I hadn't watch most of it. I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## 66767

The Thing and Hannibal Rising


----------



## sinshred

Donnie Brasco 1997
Trailer


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Sharknado






Don't listen to the haters. This movie is awesome.


----------



## 68097

While You Were Sleeping.


----------



## qaryoqa

*After Earth*


I was really unimpressed with the sci-fi. 

My main beefs:

“Earth” doesn’t make any sense (explained more below). 
An unrealistic “asteroid storm” causes Will and Jaden's ship to crash. Will Smith inexplicably sensed it coming by feeling vibration on the hull (this told him exactly which imaginary space phenomenon was about to occur). Then he told the incompetent pilots how to fly the ship and explained the complex nonsense science about what was happening since he’s not just a soldier, but also a total expert on space travel and quack astrophysics. Why couldn't the ship just have a malfunction or mechanical problem? 
There's also the small matter of the aliens that the humans encounter on their new home. I was actually okay (at first) with how the aliens can only detect them by the smell of their fear and thought the explanation for that wasn't half bad. The "ghosting" idea was rather cool as well. It's just strange though that the aliens are able to string up the dead humans on trees while being unable to detect living humans who don't feel afraid. The dead humans after all do not feel afraid either. I find it unlikely (impossible?) that the aliens don't have some method of detecting objects in their environment (including humans). In fact, the film even shows that they are able to avoid obstacles in their surroundings and dive into deep water holes after Jaden, and so on. More importantly, _they can string dead humans up on trees._ So why is it that they can't "see" living fearless humans at all? Meh. 
 
My criticisms about "Earth" as presented in the film and how it really doesn't make sense:
* *




In the film Earth became “uninhabitable” for human beings about a millennium ago. It’s implied that this came as a result of humankind’s destructive activities—presumably pollution, global warming, the destruction of ecosystems, etc. The film demonstrates Earth as uninhabitable for humans in a few ways. Of these the only one that makes sense to me is that the atmosphere (or at least the troposphere) seems to have been slightly altered such that it’s no longer suited for human respiration. Jaden can’t properly breathe the air without periodically inhaling or drinking some magical substance that acts as a breathing aid. I thought it was feasible that long ago humans did something that screwed with the atmosphere, either through the buildup of pollution over time and the consequences of that, or through later attempts to clean it up, or both.

*Criticism #1 Humankind’s bad eco-practices made Earth uninhabitable for humans… but it doesn’t look like it. At all. Oh, and the human race had to evacuate the planet 1000 years ago, but there is no sign they were ever there to begin with.*

Of course, given the story of how the Earth was devastated by the bad eco-practices of humankind, I would expect the Earth to be a total wasteland in many places, replete with deforestation, vast deserts, and significantly reduced biodiversity. I wouldn’t expect the Earth to be “dead” but I would expect it to still show the scars of the destruction of much of the natural world by humans a millennium ago. I would also expect to see the ruins of abandoned human civilization covering much of the surface, overgrown in many places with flora. But instead of this grim picture of devastated Earth, we get instead a mighty forest (or jungle), dense in flora and fauna. The Earth is positively bursting with life. It hardly looks like a planet that’s been environmentally devastated. It looks more like a world that humans never touched in the first place.

*Criticism #2 “Everything on this planet has evolved to kill humans.”* *(Shyamalan gives no explanation)*

Another way in which the film depicts the Earth as uninhabitable for humans—and one that makes almost zero sense—is, as Will Smith informs us, that every living thing on it has evolved to kill humans. Despite how humans aren’t around anymore and generally resided at the top of the food chain when they were (not being the natural prey of any other species), we are to understand that life on Earth now revolves around the non-existent human species and how to take it out. Aside from how ridiculous and unfeasible this sounds, the film doesn’t really support this notion. Jaden is chased through the forest by some baboons that he threatened who are probably just defending their territory. He is later bitten by a highly poisonous leech and almost dies (that leech would probably poison a lot of animals). He encounters several vicious lions that seem more interested in eating eggs than in eating him. And finally he is saved twice by a giant highly altruistic eagle. So, in short, even if we were meant to take seriously this assertion that all of Earth’s creatures have evolved to kill humans, the film itself seems to cast considerable doubt on the idea.

Since the film gives no explanation at all, I tried to come up with one. It seems clear enough that Smith’s character General Raige is terribly misinformed in asserting that all life on Earth has evolved to kill humans, and has a terrible understanding of evolutionary biology to boot. However, I wondered if he were simply imparting one of many folk myths about Earth and how dangerous it is (and if less educated individuals would have even more ridiculous things to say about big bad Earth). Perhaps such myths could have even been intentionally propagated by government.

I also began to wonder if a millennium ago several genetic experiments were carried out as a last ditch effort by mankind to restore the lost biodiversity, or to reverse the mass extinction and breakdown of Earth’s ecosystems. If this were so it could lend an explanation as to why some of Earth’s animals have evolved (rapidly) into the mutant creatures Jaden encounters. Earth could have become an experimental planet after the humans were forced to leave. Perhaps the plan was to continue the experiment, but with so many resources being expended on the human war with the aliens, the experiment had been largely put on hold. The purpose of the "experiment" could be to try to restore habitability, or to learn more about how to rapidly build ecosystems (that work for humans) so that humans could perhaps introduce more life to their current home?

It’s also possible that many of the mutated creatures were somehow the result of some sort of advanced biowarfare. After all, the planet is quarantined, and Smith and son are rescued by people in biosuits. In this case biotoxins or viruses or whatever could be a part of the makeup of various species in the environment (including that leech that poisoned Jaden) so it would be kind of like they "evolved to kill humans" as they would be the product of biowarfare where humans launched deadly pathological agents against each other.

But maybe I’m taking Raige’s remark too literally in general. The world that he lives on seems to have (comparatively) very little biodiversity and the one creature he (and the rest of humankind) have encountered there _is_ hell bent on killing humans. The thought of Earth and its untamed wilds full of predators, poisonous things, and unknown dangers must be truly terrifying. Raige’s statement may reflect a fear of nature itself since in nature so many living things survive by feeding off of other living things. Every predator is hungry and is looking for its next meal—it has evolved to hunt and kill. So although Earth’s predators did not evolve to kill humans, they are killers, and many are faster and stronger than a human.

*Criticism #3 The entire (?) surface freezes over at night!*

We come at last to Earth’s most problematic feature (the one that guarantees humans cannot come back and resettle in any significant way): the surface freezes over at night (with the exception of mysterious “hot spots” that seem to be heated by underground lava or something). This is probably the most inexplicable property of so-called Earth, even if it were somehow an unintended consequence of earlier human attempts to reverse a runaway greenhouse effect. It isn’t clear if the surface only freezes over where Will and Jaden crashed or if it is ubiquitous. But I seriously don’t understand how all of the animal and plant species can survive in such conditions. The nighttime freeze is so intense that it can kill an animal in about five minutes. This means that all animal life has to be “programmed” to retreat to a hot spot (or burrow underground, or retreat into a cave) before nightfall. It just seems a little… far-fetched. But as the movie reveals everything is just dandy come morning. The cute little hog family makes its way out of the cave it sheltered in for the night, the plants are unaffected, the water is flowing, the sun is shining… Perhaps the baboons can leave the cluster of hotspots in their territory that they guard so fiercely during the day.

But really, having to work out how and where you will shelter yourself at night presents a considerable challenge to the hunting, foraging and migratory activities of animals. And really, how is it that the nightly instant freeze doesn’t kill all the plants? Also, why are there these "hot spots"?

I think this Earth freezing over at night thing is flat out dumb.

*Conclusion: Just Awful*

Earth and it's backstory don't make any sense. Shyamalan's story wears the cloak of sci-fi, but the sci-fi itself is terrible. There were ways that he could have made this cool, or made it make more sense, or provided some sort of meaningful explanation. He didn't even try.



Also, I think this covers some of the issues with the film in a clear and amusing way:






Sadly, I haven't really even touched the story in the film of a boy seeking his father's love and approval and facing his deepest fears. It's a coming-of-age story and is a little symbolic and mythological in the sense of how the challenges Jaden encounters on "Earth" and the forces that save or rescue him complement his internal path and struggles. It's just the film as a whole doesn't work. It's like half sci-fi, half mythology and magic, but not great at being either. I think this is a common Shyamalan problem and it's why I find most of his films have a problem with believability.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## dvnj22

Gozu 2003


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Just watched Lord of the Rings. Again. It never gets old. Next I'll re-watch Pirates of the Carribean...


----------



## nonnaci

The Grandmaster

Definitely dig Wong Kar Wai's cinematic/operatic style. The times change, some retreat into the past, others are uprooted and move on, the grandmaster keeps the light burning.


----------



## pond

Sixteen candles. I love the 80s.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Thor 2 if you don't count those I never finished. If you do, it was the movie Rollo and the Spirit of the Woods.


----------



## Eagle9615

The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug.


----------



## petite libellule

'Frozen' , yesterday afternoon with my son. Absolutely adorable! My best friend went with us and for the first 20 minutes she couldn't stop laughing cuz apparently the main character was totally me. Ugh .. So type 2 embarrassing.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

@Jennywocky

To expand on my point, because it is a topic that really interests me:

I have been eyeing Oblivion myself, and the feel I got of it is actually what you are describing, and avoided it for that reason. Whenever somebody says that a movie's story is weak but has good visuals or something, I know that movie is not for me.

Maybe you have seen me talk about this before, but I hate technique, and detail. I do not appreciate richness of detail. I like my art streamlined and distilled. I don't appreciate aesthetics. 

Like when I read George RR Martin and he has to describe everyone's outfit, every setting ,every meal, every detail. I hate that shit. And I was reading Crime and Punishment, and Dostoevsky has to describe the goddamn dresser in the room. In this novel, the main characters, and others, were described physically extensively. But when I finished this book, I had no picture in my head what the main character, or any of the characters, looked like. They were blanks to me. It isn't relevant to me. I have no interest in that.

I am reading Jung's Psychological Types right now, and really think this is a heavy intuitive thing. Intuitives are all about possibilities, realities bore them. Realities only interest us in so they can lead to new possibilities. It is all about beneath the surface thinking. Where most people end, we just begin. The worst thing that could happen to an intuitive is that the world becomes a surface. With nothing beneath. This is why I hate this kind of detail. There is nothing I can work with in detail. What can I do with a man's mustache or the description of the room? There is nothing behind it, there are no possibilities there.. It is a surface. A dead end, so, I don't drive down it. As soon as something loses possibilities, it is dead to me.

This is why I think 2001 is like the most overrated movie ever. Watch a guy walking through space, and other maneuvers for 20 minutes. My God, that movie is like the antithesis of the kind of art that I like. I got an idea; in a movie, a character has to fly from New York to Chicago, why don't we film him just sitting his his seat on the plane for the 2 hours or whatever? That, to me, is what 2001 was doing. Actually, the original Solaris almost did that. It showed a guy just riding in the backseat of a car for like 20 minutes with nothing else happening.


----------



## zombiefishy

Anchorman 2.....


----------



## pond

We Need to Talk About Kevin. So perfectly disturbing, and the acting was fantastic. And Ezra Miller is unbelievably hot.


----------



## Jennywocky

eXistenZ (1999).

The first half an hour is kind of boring/bizarre, but once they enter the "game," then things become much more interesting. I think the movie's strengths more revolve around the basic fundamental questions it raises about reality.


----------



## sinshred

*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) MUST WATCH MOVIE*

There have been countless times I watch this movie, still be my most favorite movie all the time. 
Blondie you are my role model!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

There is Something About Mary.
Still don't know what to think of it... it was mostly irritating with a few amusing moments.

favorite character: Fluffy the dog, on "speed", especially the scene after it jumped out the window (shown in the last few seconds of the trailer)


----------



## Biracial

Blue is the warmest color

Ridiculous film.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Biracial said:


> Blue is the warmest color
> 
> Ridiculous film.


Ridiculous name. Blue is a cold colour.


On topic:
Ice Age 3. It's okay. I guess.


----------



## pond

Upstream Color. I'm still not sure what it was about. It screwed my mind but in a very beautiful way.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Just saw Disney's "Frozen". Actually really impressed with it, and it's got nothing to do with Saturnalia despite the time of year it was released.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Avengers.

It's a nice movie but it's better watched with friends than with family. I hope that next year we don't watch Pacific Rim on Christmas because I actually like that movie.


----------



## Mschievious

Hey Octopops @Biracial :happy:


Last movie marathon watched with sons:

Despicable Me 2
The Heat
Man of Steel
Iron Man 3
2 Guns

Fun!! :wink:


----------



## SisOfNight

_*Pride & Prejudice *(2005)_


----------



## Leni

Beginners with Ewan Mcgregor,very sweet movie and he was so attractive.


----------



## StElmosDream

sinshred said:


> *The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966) MUST WATCH MOVIE*
> 
> There have been countless times I watch this movie, still be my most favorite movie all the time.
> Blondie you are my role model!
> 
> ​


VEry ambiguous, even once told 'the good', 'the bad' and 'the ugly' at the end I still felt a bit like no one was good.


----------



## 0vercast

Escape From Alcatraz


----------



## vasiliaskid

Desolation of Smaug 8/10

can't wait for final movie


----------



## pond

Now You See Me, I usually don't like such films but it was pretty good.


----------



## TheAccursedShare

American Hustle. and before that it was...American Hustle. and before _that_...Out of the Furnace. I clearly love Christian Bale.


----------



## Sawyer

*Cast Away* and *Ain't Them Bodies Saints*. Both quite disappointing. ):


----------



## FearAndTrembling

^^Castaway was a great movie.

I recently watched The Machinist. I knew how it was gonna end about 5 minutes in the movie. I have seen this movie before. Too much. It was greatly executed, had heart, but the big picture just wasn't there. I know I beat this drum a lot, but this movie is just another example of Hollywood's focus on refining technique instead of coming up with new ideas. Instead of actually focusing on ideas, they take the same fuckin idea, with the same fuckin twist, but just package it differently. STOP FUCKING FOCUSING ON TECHNIQUE AND COME UP WITH SOME NEW IDEAS. For christs fuckin sake. Stop using the same idea, and tinkering with the technique. Tinker with fuckin ideas. Jesus.


----------



## qaryoqa

Imposter
Impostor (2001) - IMDb

i'm really surprised this is 2001. this seemed like such a 90s film, complete with that thing i've noticed in other not so great 80s & 90s films involving spending much of the movie wandering about in indistinct slums or wastelands (when we could be spending that time having the characters do something more interesting) until there's a fight with a few dangerous ruffians.

i don't want to spoil this masterpiece for anyone who hasn't seen it (i thought i saw it before in the 90s, but it appears i was wrong) and so i will continue on under cover of spoiler tags


* *




really what i liked the best about this movie was it was simply the tragic tale of a couple who went camping in the woods and never returned, only with the ones who killed them unraveling the mystery of what happened to them (since the killers don't know).


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Pacific Rim with my mother.

It was different from watching with friends and good too. My mother loved sci-fi so she was interested in all the little details of how the robots work and are piloted.


----------



## iemanja

*The Secret Life of Walter Mitty.* 6/10
Great cinematography and concept, meh-ish storytelling. 
Fantastic visuals and art direction.
Predictable.
My fave bits were when he went travelling and I wish he'd done more of it.
Lovely soundtrack.


----------



## Morpheus83

Silent Night Deadly Night 3. It's a step up from Part 2, I guess? Interesting how the movie (explicitly) incorporates psychoanalytic themes through familiar tropes e.g. the psychologist's office, dream sequences, references to ESP and telepathy, etc... to 'elevate' the entry above standard slasher fare. Does the movie succeed? Not quite--but it gets points for trying something a bit different. There's an interesting 'brother complex' angle that isn't fully developed, and the movie plods along with very few graphic on-screen 'kills'. Not sure about the intended audience: the themes aren't developed enough to satisfy fans of 'intellectual' horror--and the action might be too slow (with some toned-down kills) for gorehounds who prefer faster-paced, visceral action.


----------



## gaffloda

"Waking Life". Someone mentioned it in a thread about favorite movies. Anyway, it is without a doubt one of my favorite movies now; and I'll probably be watching it several times over.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

*Mind Game

*Awesome film, has a unique art and animation style, very colourful. Story is also good. it's well paced and has some great themes and messages behind it. Highly recommended.

*9/10*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Shrek 2


----------



## pond

Frozen, it was lovely!


----------



## BoPeep

All About Eve- an excellent movie, I loved it!

I also watched The Godfather again, which is always good.


----------



## Jennywocky

FearAndTrembling said:


> I recently watched The Machinist. I knew how it was gonna end about 5 minutes in the movie. I have seen this movie before. Too much. It was greatly executed, had heart, but the big picture just wasn't there. I know I beat this drum a lot, but this movie is just another example of Hollywood's focus on refining technique instead of coming up with new ideas. Instead of actually focusing on ideas, they take the same fuckin idea, with the same fuckin twist, but just package it differently. STOP FUCKING FOCUSING ON TECHNIQUE AND COME UP WITH SOME NEW IDEAS. For christs fuckin sake. Stop using the same idea, and tinkering with the technique. Tinker with fuckin ideas. Jesus.


I saw this movie by Brad Anderson, and while it was kind of impressive what Christian Bale did with his body, I'm a much bigger fan of Anderson's "Session 9" to be honest, which was more original and unclear as to how it would end. (And Machinist was kind of a rehash of some of Session 9 in terms of overall gist.) I wasn't sure of all the specific details of how Machinist would end, but like you I had a pretty close general idea of what would happen; it was rather predictable and not one I've felt the need to rewatch.

Then again, it's far better than that high budget piece of crap, "The Call" he recently directed starring Halle Berry. But I'll blame big budget studio involvement for that fiasco. Could have been a cool movie, ended up being a stupid and mostly unbelievable female revenge movie at core. I was laughing at the end, it was so bad. Unbe-freakin'-lievable!!!

Anderson's "_Transsiberian_" has gotten some decent reviews, so I want to watch it; but I'm not sure what to expect there.


----------



## Jennywocky

sinshred said:


> Heat (1995)
> Wanna see two greatest actor in this era play acting in one movie together?


My favorite genres are usually other ones besides this, but this movie is in my "Top 20" list (and I've seen hundreds at this point, I'm sure) and probably my favorite in this genre. 

The coffee shop plot point gets a lot of play (and should), but there's just too much good stuff in this movie to focus on one scene. I mean, the entire cast really shines, including Val Kilmer (who can be sporadic) and Ashley Judd; Michael Mann did a great job directing the entire cast. Also has a decent Natalie Portman in one of her earliest roles, playing the neglected daughter. The drama scenes are good; the action scenes are good.



Leaf on the Wind said:


> "Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Rings (extended edition)." Since I'm house sitting at my Aunt's place and they have this pretty impressive home theater set-up, I figured I'd grab a few movies that could really benefit from a large screen, and since I'm not sure when I'm going to get a chance to see "The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug" and I really wanted to get some writing done on a few of my stories, I figured I'd grab the entire "Lord of the Rings" extended edition.
> 
> I haven't gotten any writing done as a result and I'm debating whether to put on "The Two Towers" now or later.


Did you watch the others? What did you think?

I will be honest that I only really liked this one altogether (out of the three), Extended Edition. I tried to watch the others and despite the occasional decent scene [like the relationship between Boromir and Faramir, or Pippin singing overtop Denethor's messy eating while Faramir storms the fords], I just didn't much enjoy them on the whole.



fourtines said:


> Sinister frightened me, and that rarely happens to me anymore, it frightened me so much I had trouble sleeping that night. Something about it was plausible to me, even after the implausible occurred.


I don't know about plausible, but even just reading your post, I felt my anxiety level shoot up remembering the movie. lol, what a great "scare" pic to be able to do that!



> I found Insidious slow and my favorite part in the original is the murder scene with the family on the other side, that was original and frightening.


I remember that scene, and it was unsettling. Especially the looks on their faces.



> Overall I found it dry, and considered the possibility that it frightens parents more than me. I am not a parent. Not that I want to see bad things happen to kids, I just don't have that particular primitive fear bc I don't have children of my own.


The kid angle didn't bother me as much, although I felt empathy for the parents. I more got spooked by all the potential for scary things that would never quite pan out, with the occasional "money shot" (like the flash scene in the kitchen, or the thing scurrying over the ceilings / down the wall unexpectedly) to keep me on my toes and STILL never be sure when something would happen. 

I thought also there was a nice nod to Neil Gaiman's "The Sandman" when Elise puts on that spooky helmet with the hanging rubber trunk in front -- it looks just like Morpheus' mask (Morpheus is lord of dreams) out of the comic (which is a combo of fantasy-horror). I've never seen that design elsewhere. I really like Lin Shaye, I think she's lovely.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Jennywocky said:


> I saw this movie by Brad Anderson, and while it was kind of impressive what Christian Bale did with his body, I'm a much bigger fan of Anderson's "Session 9" to be honest, which was more original and unclear as to how it would end. (And Machinist was kind of a rehash of some of Session 9 in terms of overall gist.) I wasn't sure of all the specific details of how Machinist would end, but like you I had a pretty close general idea of what would happen; it was rather predictable and not one I've felt the need to rewatch.
> 
> Then again, it's far better than that high budget piece of crap, "The Call" he recently directed starring Halle Berry. But I'll blame big budget studio involvement for that fiasco. Could have been a cool movie, ended up being a stupid and mostly unbelievable female revenge movie at core. I was laughing at the end, it was so bad. Unbe-freakin'-lievable!!!
> 
> Anderson's "_Transsiberian_" has gotten some decent reviews, so I want to watch it; but I'm not sure what to expect there.


Session 9 looks good. I am gonna check that out. I am watching 12 years as slave right now. Which is great so far. The American South should be ashamed.

Anyway, dat Fe. I consider myself an aspiring screenwriter. And I could never ask somebody to sacrifice their body the way Bale did. I just would not feel comfortable on set. It would bother me. It is dangerous and unhealthy. If you have to rely on that kind of detail to get by, then blah.... This is why I avoid the Passion of the Christ and why this slave movie bugs me. I do not like gore. 

Why does Gibson have to show a man being mutilated for 3 hours? I can't watch that. I know how terrible that sort of thing is. I know that they want to leave an impression of how horrific it is. They want to leave that impression. But as a Fe user, I already know that shit. I know how terrible suffering is. It doesn't need to be beaten into my head. I am extremely sensitive to it already. So I feel it is kind of lost on me. I am already very aware of the emotions around me.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Jennywocky

FearAndTrembling said:


> Session 9 looks good. I am gonna check that out. I am watching 12 years as slave right now. Which is great so far. The American South should be ashamed.


I want to watch that too, although I know it's probably gonna inspire those kinds of feelings as I watch. I don't get that type of cultural mindset at all. People are people. I don't understand slavery from the human end / empathy side of things. Cloud Atlas more summarizes my thoughts on that.



> Anyway, dat Fe. I consider myself an aspiring screenwriter. And I could never ask somebody to sacrifice their body the way Bale did. I just would not feel comfortable on set. It would bother me. It is dangerous and unhealthy. If you have to rely on that kind of detail to get by, then blah.... This is why I avoid the Passion of the Christ and why this slave movie bugs me. I do not like gore.


I found Bale disturbing to watch, and I read that Anderson was actually really unsettled as well and insisted on monitoring him closely when he realized what Bale had done for the film. I think Bale might have had heart palpitations during filming. What did he get down to? 142 lbs or something insane like that? Maybe lower?

EDIT: From IMDB:



> The producers of the film claim that Christian Bale dropped from about 173 pounds in weight down to about 110 pounds in weight to make this film. They also claim that Bale actually wanted to drop down to 100 pounds, but that they would not let him go below 120 out of fear that his health could be in too much danger if he did. His diet consisted of one can of tuna and an apple per day. His 63-pound weight loss is said to be a record for any actor for a movie role. He regained the weight in time for his role in Batman Begins (2005).


Geez louise. *doh*

They said they even had trouble filming scenes where he was supposed to run, because he had no leg muscles left really.




> Why does Gibson have to show a man being mutilated for 3 hours? I can't watch that. I know how terrible that sort of thing is. I know that they want to leave an impression of how horrific it is. They want to leave that impression. But as a Fe user, I already know that shit. I know how terrible suffering is. It doesn't need to be beaten into my head. I am extremely sensitive to it already. So I feel it is kind of lost on me. I am already very aware of the emotions around me.


I haven't watched PotC for many many years now. It is one of the most physically horrific movie I've seen, from the physical abuse POV, and that's even comparing it to movies like the Saw series. I remember that the Christian community was really torn over it. My dad had nightmares after seeing it. But some thought, "well, this is what Jesus went through for me," and so it was validated in some way to view (as "truth") and/or as motivational, to keep them inspired to serve God who was willing to suffer so much for them.

I can handle gore okay, it sounds like you take it worse than I do, but it's not that I don't feel it. I feel very intensely, painfully sometimes, but I'm still detached from it in some way -- it's like an experience that I'm trying to understand, rather than something that I identify with completely. I can understand how some people find that movie so disturbing that they can't deal.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

@Jennywocky

Fe is a mirror that reflections the emotions of those around them. And gore like POTC is a very bright sheen.. Movies make me very emotional.. I can feel the triumph of the character, but every blow of the beaten. 

And I am also interested in 12 years as slave because it is local. It is about you southerners kidnapping a free NY black man.

Upstate NY is largely forgotten and lost in the shadow of NYC. But has a played a pivotal part of our history. The heart of the underground railroad, the base of the women's suffrage movement, Woodstock, etc. It was done well in Last of the Mohicans and now 12 Days As a Slave. I think the last one that needs to be made is one about the Women's Rights Movement. Not just a biography of one character. But all of them. Like The Founding Fathers. A collage. And put a lot of effort into it. Make it big. Don't just make it a great HBO movie or something, but something on the scale of JFK or Schindlers List. Make it grand. That could be a classic if done right, and I think it is missing. Make one on the Underground Railroad too. Don't just make it tangential.

I actually became reinterested in the Womens Suffrage movement because many of them were INFJ. They were protectors and dreamers.


----------



## StElmosDream

Letters to Juliet (2010), such a great romantic drama; the type of film more men should watch both alone (as I did by choice for now) and when partnered with that significant other.


----------



## xLycka

Blue Jasmine (2013) by Woody Allen. 

Pretty good movie. Recommended if you like Woody Allen movies with more drama than comedy.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

...Despicable Me 2? Or something.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Jennywocky

Congratulations to "The Legend of Hercules" releasing today.

I haven't seen it, but it currently has a *0% *on Rotten Tomatoes, with 20 critic reviews. :dry:


----------



## Subtle Murder

Watched four movies yesterday (it was my day off, and I've decided to re-watch all the movies I own in alphabiblical order) *Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls*, *The Adventures of Baron Munchausen*, *A Fish Called Wanda*, and the last one I watched was *The Bell Witch Haunting* (my brother convinced me to watch this one randomly). LOL. Just LOL. Don't bother with this one. There's a reason it received 3.7 stars on IMDb.


----------



## mushr00m

Dead Silence. Pretty creepy.


----------



## The Guitar Hero

Uh...Cream thinks it was the Lord of the Rings Trilogy again, desu?


----------



## 66767

Jeepers Creepers 2, and God, was it pitiful excuse for a horror film.


----------



## Judson Joist

_The Silence of the Lambs_ back-to-back with _Hannibal.
_
Clarice = Sherlock, Hannibal = Moriarty. All four of those characters are INTJs. In the world of cinema and literature, an INTJ's ultimate arch-nemesis is, more often than not, a rival INTJ. Clarice might be a Sherlock/Watson hybrid due to her being a crackshot like Watson, and being socially sensitive (also a Watson-like trait). Hannibal is Moriarty for obvious reasons.


----------



## iceblock

_*Giant*_


----------



## gaffloda

_It's Such a Beautiful Day_ by Don Hertzfeldt. It's a trilogy of animated short films (_Everything Will Be Ok_, _I'm So Proud of You_, and _It's Such a Beautiful Day_) of his that he made into a feature film. The first part, _Everything Will Be Ok_, is currently on YouTube, but you can rent the entire thing on Vimeo for just $2.00. I'd recommend it to _anyone_; it's amazing. :happy:


----------



## Mschievious

Guilt Trip


----------



## zazara

_Ferris Bueller's Day Off_

.. for the 10000th time. Never gets old.


----------



## Jennywocky

Subtle Murder said:


> Watched four movies yesterday (it was my day off, and I've decided to re-watch all the movies I own in alphabiblical order) *Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls*, *The Adventures of Baron Munchausen*, *A Fish Called Wanda*, and the last one I watched was *The Bell Witch Haunting* (my brother convinced me to watch this one randomly). LOL. Just LOL. Don't bother with this one. There's a reason it received 3.7 stars on IMDb.


A Fish Called Wanda's one of my favorite comedies. Kevin Kline actually got the Best Supporting Actor Oscar, I think, that year... which is pretty rare for a movie like that to beat out drama roles.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Jennywocky said:


> A Fish Called Wanda's one of my favorite comedies. Kevin Kline actually got the Best Supporting Actor Oscar, I think, that year... which is pretty rare for a movie like that to beat out drama roles.


I'm not surprised. Kline was absolutely _brilliant_ in Wanda.  It doesn't matter how many times I see the film, I still genuinely laugh at Otto. He's just so _stupid_. ;P Haha.


----------



## nádej

_Her_. Ridiculously good.


----------



## Jennywocky

Jennywocky said:


> Congratulations to "The Legend of Hercules" releasing today.
> 
> I haven't seen it, but it currently has a *0% *on Rotten Tomatoes, with 20 critic reviews. :dry:


I'm pleased to report this movie has earned more critical acclaim, earning a 2% score.

Never stop reaching for your dreams!!!


----------



## sinshred

Braveheart 1995


----------



## Elliot

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Jennywocky said:


> Watching "Star Trek: the Motion picture" from the late 70's. It's not terrible, but the director (Robert Wise) had done films all over the map, was famous for things like "The Sound of Music" rather than action/scifi, and... well, now I understand why people say it's boring. There is so much DEAD space, even when the characters interact, and the blocking is rather flat and non-intriguing. The medium just doesn't deal well with that degree of inaction unless you are doing something with it.
> 
> One hour and eleven minutes into the movie, finally something is happening. Finally, things are getting real.


Isn't that the one where Roddenberry was heavily involved, and the movies got better once he was removed? And he threw a tantrum. Really don't like Roddenberry. I think most of the key concepts of Star Trek were created by other people, and Star Trek shines best when it strays from Roddenberry's trite, sanitized, boring, utopian future.

oh, and even in his death, his stupidity haunted us. particularly with his ex wife, trois mother. one of the worst characters in star trek history.

to add further, roddenberry is such a moron:



> "Mr. Roddenberry really believed in the perfectability of man, of humans, and I have yet to see the evidence for this,” Meyer said. “So ‘VI’ is a film in which the crew of the Enterprise has all kinds of prejudice, racial prejudice, vis-a-vis the*Klingons*. And some of their remarks, including how they all look alike and what they smell like, and all the xenophobic things which we grappled with — that was all deeply offensive to him because he thought there isn’t going to be that. In fact, in his original ‘Star Trek’ concept, there wasn’t any conflict. So he always had problems with writers who were trying to write conflict, because that’s what drama is, so he was very distressed with the world of the *Enterprise* – the kind of ‘music’ I was writing.”


-Guy who directed Wrath of Khan and Undiscovered Country.

lol at no conflict. That IS what drama is. What the fuck was Roddenberry even thinking?


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Word Dispenser

I give it a 6. Meh.


----------



## Jennywocky

FearAndTrembling said:


> Isn't that the one where Roddenberry was heavily involved, and the movies got better once he was removed? And he threw a tantrum. Really don't like Roddenberry. I think most of the key concepts of Star Trek were created by other people, and Star Trek shines best when it strays from Roddenberry's trite, sanitized, boring, utopian future.


Yeah, I've had arguments with Trekkers for years over that -- I don't think technology makes humanity more enlightened, technology just provides tools that we must decide what to do with. Human beings tend to remain human beings regardless of the century, a mix of good and bet, selfish and enlightened. the battle never ends for clarity and maturity.

One thing I did like in the old series though was its exploration in social issues. It did break ground, including the first interracial kiss on television. There were aspects of Next Generation I liked(which Roddenerry worked on but i think died long before it ended), but I was also much younger, and nowadays while the actors are decent enough, I feel like the series is predictable, everything wraps up far too neatly, it's a bit too much like "scouts in space." The best moments on Next Generation were when characters did what they were not supposed to do -- like Worf confronting Duras and what follows, and the whole business with Ensign Rue, etc. 



> oh, and even in his death, his stupidity haunted us. particularly with his ex wife, trois mother. one of the worst characters in star trek history.


Well, Majel Barrett does have a long history in the Star Trek franchise. She has played the voice of the ship computer as well as Nurse Chapel. You might not like Trois' mother, but I thought she played it quite well. I distinguish between not liking a character and a character being done poorly, and I don't think she was done poorly. There were even some episodes in which she was forced to deal with the impact of her own busybody-ish attitudes -- like in the episode where David Ogden Stiers plays the older scientist expected to euthanize himself as per custom on the appropriate birthday, even if his important scientific work was not yet done. Luxanna Troi involved herself in her typical way but did adjust to the situation in ways I thought showed some maturity for her type of personality. There's a lot of E8 in her that had to move more towards E2.



> -Guy who directed Wrath of Khan and Undiscovered Country.


Yeah, Roddenberry didn't have much concept of actual human dynamics, did he? just his own opinions on moral issues. Oh well. Him and Shatner both are pieces of work. I appreciate some of Shatner's performances as Kirk, as whom he was memorable, but he was also a pretty conceited, pushy, self-glorifying nut who isn't nearly as talented as he believes. I'm much more a fan of other old cast, and I think George Takei is pretty cool... the man has some perspective and a great sense of humor.

Roddenberry got pulled off creative control for ST: Wrath of Khan, and I still think it remains the best Trek movie of the lot. Maybe some of the action sequences are a little silly nowadays, but there's a lot of depth in that movie that develops over the course of it, especially with Kirk being forced to confront his own mortality. It was well done.

Anyway, what I saw today was the original cut of the movie. There was a Director's Cut from 2001 that supposedly tightens things up immensely, and I'd like to view that soon just to note the comparisons. I've now looked at other reviews of the 1979 version and they all are the same: Too much dependence on computer effects (which are pretty lousy, considering it was 1979) and so much DEAD space. the improvements in the 2001 version probably will make me revise my opinion of Wise (the director) and instead blame the studio and Roddenberry.

To sum all this up: Roddenberry's the guy who had a very very broad vision and a lot of oomph and could bully people to get his show produced, but he can't do the writing and he doesn't know how to create drama. Pretty much the entire content of his ideas need(ed) to be fleshed out and implemented by others.

EDIT: That last paragraph could almost fit George Lucas as well, although Lucas actually has skills with visuals and isn't just a manager. But he's another guy who really needs others to flesh out his concepts for him, rather than trying to do so himself. The track record is very clear on that.


----------



## iloveusarita

Zulu. Best war film ever.


----------



## Jennywocky

Oh, I just watched Prisoners over the weekend as well, which involved some great actors. 

I thought it well-done for that genre, which is usually a bit subpar. I wasn't quite sure where it was going, but it did try to tie things together and was pretty uncomfortable in spots... which i think made it a better movie considering some of the things that were happening. It does run pretty long (2:33) but there was a lot going on.


----------



## StElmosDream

Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift (felt too unrelated to the other films but nice as a sandwich filler).


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Jennywocky said:


> Yeah, I've had arguments with Trekkers for years over that -- I don't think technology makes humanity more enlightened, technology just provides tools that we must decide what to do with. Human beings tend to remain human beings regardless of the century, a mix of good and bet, selfish and enlightened. the battle never ends for clarity and maturity.
> 
> One thing I did like in the old series though was its exploration in social issues. It did break ground, including the first interracial kiss on television. There were aspects of Next Generation I liked(which Roddenerry worked on but i think died long before it ended), but I was also much younger, and nowadays while the actors are decent enough, I feel like the series is predictable, everything wraps up far too neatly, it's a bit too much like "scouts in space." The best moments on Next Generation were when characters did what they were not supposed to do -- like Worf confronting Duras and what follows, and the whole business with Ensign Rue, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Majel Barrett does have a long history in the Star Trek franchise. She has played the voice of the ship computer as well as Nurse Chapel. You might not like Trois' mother, but I thought she played it quite well. I distinguish between not liking a character and a character being done poorly, and I don't think she was done poorly. There were even some episodes in which she was forced to deal with the impact of her own busybody-ish attitudes -- like in the episode where David Ogden Stiers plays the older scientist expected to euthanize himself as per custom on the appropriate birthday, even if his important scientific work was not yet done. Luxanna Troi involved herself in her typical way but did adjust to the situation in ways I thought showed some maturity for her type of personality. There's a lot of E8 in her that had to move more towards E2.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Roddenberry didn't have much concept of actual human dynamics, did he? just his own opinions on moral issues. Oh well. Him and Shatner both are pieces of work. I appreciate some of Shatner's performances as Kirk, as whom he was memorable, but he was also a pretty conceited, pushy, self-glorifying nut who isn't nearly as talented as he believes. I'm much more a fan of other old cast, and I think George Takei is pretty cool... the man has some perspective and a great sense of humor.
> 
> Roddenberry got pulled off creative control for ST: Wrath of Khan, and I still think it remains the best Trek movie of the lot. Maybe some of the action sequences are a little silly nowadays, but there's a lot of depth in that movie that develops over the course of it, especially with Kirk being forced to confront his own mortality. It was well done.
> 
> Anyway, what I saw today was the original cut of the movie. There was a Director's Cut from 2001 that supposedly tightens things up immensely, and I'd like to view that soon just to note the comparisons. I've now looked at other reviews of the 1979 version and they all are the same: Too much dependence on computer effects (which are pretty lousy, considering it was 1979) and so much DEAD space. the improvements in the 2001 version probably will make me revise my opinion of Wise (the director) and instead blame the studio and Roddenberry.
> 
> To sum all this up: Roddenberry's the guy who had a very very broad vision and a lot of oomph and could bully people to get his show produced, but he can't do the writing and he doesn't know how to create drama. Pretty much the entire content of his ideas need(ed) to be fleshed out and implemented by others.
> 
> EDIT: That last paragraph could almost fit George Lucas as well, although Lucas actually has skills with visuals and isn't just a manager. But he's another guy who really needs others to flesh out his concepts for him, rather than trying to do so himself. The track record is very clear on that.


Nice Post. lol at "scouts in space". I grew up on TNG too. I never thought anything could beat it. But it was almost like a sitcom. There was no continuity. No background or larger story being told. You could miss one episode, tune in next week, and it wouldn't matter. Every week was random. I call it a "problem of the week show". Every week something new and random happens, they solve it, and move on. But none of it is connected. It is like a sitcom. 

I went back and watched DS9 last year, and decided it it the best series. I watched it when I was younger, and liked it initially, but eventually was turned off by the religious themes and other stuff. So I quit watching the series about little over halfway through. I could never appreciate it at that age. Now I realize it is the best. It is the darkest, most philosophical. It had a larger plot, like a movie. It had many subplots and random shit, but there was still a larger story to get back to. It also had that grit we were talking about. But still had that Star Trek appropriateness. Sisko summed it up well, he said Earth was a bubble. It was a sheltered utopia, the vast majority of the universe doesn't have all that shit. Isn't protected. On TNG, we mostly only saw that bubble too. Roddenberry wanted to only show us that bubble. DS9 allowed us to see outside that bubble. See the universe outside the Federation's pearly gates.


----------



## cityofcircuits

American Hustle. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Jennywocky

FearAndTrembling said:


> I went back and watched DS9 last year, and decided it it the best series. I watched it when I was younger, and liked it initially, but eventually was turned off by the religious themes and other stuff. So I quit watching the series about little over halfway through. I could never appreciate it at that age. Now I realize it is the best. It is the darkest, most philosophical. It had a larger plot, like a movie. It had many subplots and random shit, but there was still a larger story to get back to. It also had that grit we were talking about. But still had that Star Trek appropriateness. Sisko summed it up well, he said Earth was a bubble. It was a sheltered utopia, the vast majority of the universe doesn't have all that shit. Isn't protected. On TNG, we mostly only saw that bubble too. Roddenberry wanted to only show us that bubble. DS9 allowed us to see outside that bubble. See the universe outside the Federation's pearly gates.


I still need to watch DSN. I've seen most of the first season, I think, long ago, when it was airing, but I never stayed with it. (I had started to have kids around that time, and so my free time went out the window.) I've heard many others call it the best of the lot as well, because of its more open-ended, deeper plots outside the "protective bubble."

As interesting trivia, Terry Farrell (Jadzia) relocated out towards my area after she got married and started raising children (after the series). My roommate at the time went to a yoga practice one night at someone's house, and guess who was there? (It might have even been her house, I'm not quite sure.) My roommate just looked at her and finally said, "Uh... you're who I think you are, aren't you?" And of course she was. Small world, and actors are real people with private lives like everyone else. Or at least ex-actors.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## AnaKarenGarF

Harry Potter and the goblet of fire


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

I watched a trailer of Blue is The Warmest Color, seems like an interesting movie, quite contraversial. Won the Palm D'Or in Cannes. I very much relate to the actress that plays Adele. She might be an ISFP.


----------



## lou ouija

Let's see... last week it was _Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit_. Before that it was _The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug_ and _Prisoners_.

I really enjoyed all three!

Tonight it will be... _Dr. Terror's House of Horror_s, with Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing.


----------



## blood roots

Maya Lin: A Strong Clear Vision


----------



## StElmosDream

Amelie (such a confusing tale; interesting how interconnections were woven but very random yet organised, enjoyable nonetheless to see Ni and Ne together)


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

Finally saw "The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug." I liked it, but (and I've said it before and I'll say it again when the third movie comes out): _it should have been just one movie_.


----------



## nonnaci

Shooter

Looses points for being a senator


----------



## Subtle Murder

*Catching Fire.*

Way better than the first Hunger Games film.


----------



## nonnaci

Lone survivor

I get the suspicion that every US war movie is some ploy by the military to glorify its own heroes as to bump up enlistment.


----------



## zazara

Chocolat

It was okay. roud:


----------



## TheOffspring

Amelie

Talk about shy girls, lol.


----------



## StElmosDream

Silent Hill: Revelations (2012), still one of the few horror thrillers titles that would have given me nightmares if I were not much older.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

StElmosDream said:


> Silent Hill: Revelations (2012), still one of the few horror thrillers titles that would have given me nightmares if I were not much older.


I couldn't not sit through that movie without making Jon Snow jokes. I found it an horrible movie and representation of Silent Hill


----------



## pond

American Beauty. So damn good.


----------



## akivarai

Wild Strawberries; made me plan ahead to watch more of Bergman's movies. was goooood.


----------



## nonnaci

The hunger games: catching fire

meh, the reluctant hero soon to turn into savior role is getting old. And the studios really slow-rolled this to milk the cash cow with the next 2 movies


----------



## 68097

The Matrix. Got good later on, but s-l-o-w at the start.


----------



## GurrenZero

Busty Pirates of Big Boob Bay

Review: 

It was a masterpiece among masterpieces. The thrilling storyline, the depth of the character development, the high quality special effects and the amazing, mind blowing performance of the actors had me on the edge of my seat from start to finish. The bitter-sweet ending was a twist not even the most seasoned of movie viewers could have seen coming. Since its release, I've seen this movie at least 100 times and it's pure brilliance has brought me to tears every single time. So personally moved by this movie, I've since denounced all my worly possessions and dedicated a year of my life in humble service to the poor of Tibet. This movie is a must see for anyone seeking to better understand themselve, their place in the universe or just want to witness cinematic genius.


----------



## StElmosDream

Spellbound (1945) Very well acted; psychoanalysis meets murder thriller with a twist.

Spellbound (1945) - IMDb


----------



## Jennywocky

*Bad Grandpa (2013)*

This is probably the funniest movie I've seen where I've spent about 75% of it with my hands over my face, peeking through my fingers. The continual violation of Fe social mores is both hilarious to me as well as profoundly disturbing as I witness the raw responses from the movie's unwitting 'extras.' Some of the stuff Knoxville was doing could have gotten him arrested as well as badly beaten.

(For one of the cleanest scenes, I was laughing at Billy adopting a new dad on the street -- the guy was so nice and didn't know how to let him down, and after the initial exchanges, Billy kept calling him dad at the ends of his phrases and saying, "I love you dad" as if it were a done deal, and the guy was nice but socially inadequate and didn't know how to respond.)

Of course, there was a lot of stuff that was way raunchy as well, about as bad as the opening clip from "Movie 43."

In the closing credits, they showed the responses of some of the people when they found out they were actually in a movie, which was rather amusing.

The child beauty pageant bit was kind of inspired. I think they might have cast the grandson specifically so he'd be able to pull that one scene off believably; he really did blend well with the other contestants, while looking 100% boy in the rest of the movie. The look of horror on all the pageant moms' faces as he moved from what amounted to "good ship lollipop" to "she's my cherry pie" was priceless.


.... as a side note, *"Movie 43"* has taken a critical beating and might even win a Razzie this year, but I think it's kind of unfair. The worst part about the movie (aside from the "umbrella plot" that ties the sketches together) is simply that all the sketches are sexual/scatological in one way or another, and of course all were entirely inappropriate. But that's why I laughed at some of them. Naomi Watts and Liev Schrieber definitely win "Bad Parents of the Year" for their home school techniques.


----------



## nednerb

Been into the crime drama's and thrillers lately and was shocked I missed one as good as Zodiac.

Gave it a go last night.

Wasnt exactly prepared for a two and a half hour twisty turny frustrating and exciting ride. Overall it feels VERY slow, but considering its length, the 150 minute run time does not feel draining. I was invigorated and felt very emotionally connected to a lot of the characters and their frustrations. The cinematography was gorgeous from the get go; the colors and consistent replication of themes was really really well thought out and executed. The sound mixing was good and the music left a sense of forboding but never gave TOO much away. The ending was extremely satisfying albeit not exactly "cookie-cutter".

Overall very enjoyable and would recommend to anyone that enjoyed Prisoners, or similar films.


----------



## pond

27 dresses. Sometimes all you need is a silly rom-com. And Katherine Heigl is beautiful.


----------



## 76644

Magic Mike. Probably one of the stupidest movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Rinori

The legend of Hercules...such a let down


----------



## meridannight

/delete


----------



## StElmosDream

Rinori said:


> The legend of Hercules...such a let down


Not the best in mythology terms when the ten trials will be a sequel no doubt, but at least the fight scenes were well choreographed.


----------



## nednerb

Recently watched "The Talented Mr Ripley" and "The Counselor".

I have heard many good things about "The Talented Mr Ripley" and wanted to give it a try. There were some very interesting tracking shots as well as the sound editing was phenomenal. I have to say I didnt enjoy the pace of the film, nor did I really enjoy or relate to the characters. Many people enjoy this film and it is often recommended that there are additional viewings, so I may have to go that route.

It seems that "The Counselor" really polarized a lot of people, much in the same sense that "Only God Forgives" did last summer; and so far both some of my favorite movies of the year. A lot of people didnt enjoy it for the violence and "wordy" nature of the film, but I have to say that it honors those that listen. The dialogue is wonderful and many of the scenes have an entrancing nature to them. Michael Fassbender is good as always, but in my opinion, I think Brad Pitt really stow the show as Westray.


----------



## Scratch

The last movie I watched was Charlie Wilson's War. That was about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## lumen_de_lumine

Amelie, a really cute and quirky French film.


----------



## VintageSoul

Never even heard of this movie "The Prestige" - will watch it ASAP!! Thank you


----------



## timeless

Saw Frozen last night. It was great.


----------



## Lemxn

Meh...


----------



## The Hungry One

Mr. Nobody

7/10
Beautiful visuals. Very Ne. Kind of cold. Interesting concept, but kind of meandering. 
Artistic Jared Leto erotica sort of?


----------



## Dosto Yevsky

Conversations with other women. 






I always find it strange when people flirt even though they already are in a relationship, and I find it odd how successfully they manage to kid themselves that it's harmless. (NB I'm not making a moral judgement, I'm perfectly fine with polygamy, polyamoury, serial monogamy and all that jazz. I'm simply making an observation of people's self-awareness.) It's also weird how they can chase someone simply based on looks, without knowing anything about their character, intellect etc. It's easy enough to understand intellectually but I can't relate to it emotionally.


----------



## laura palmer

scott pilgrim. funny because I was thinking about how much I love it, and it was on MTV! lucky me


----------



## Realpeopleonly

Kymatica


----------



## zazara

This was incredibly cute and heart-warming. :blushed:










Country road ~


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Jojo17

Finally saw the original Psycho last week. Before that, Frozen.


----------



## GoddessofSecrets

I just watched a movie called Die. Not very good.

BUT BEFORE THAT MOONRISE KINGDOM AND THAT WAS AMAZING everyone should go watch that right now.


----------



## Rozart

Four Weddings and a Funeral. Had to watch it for my gender and sexuality studies course. Was expecting it to be a typical romcom but it was actually a surprisingly charming movie. Didn't expect to cry but I did. /is a sap


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Hot Fuzz with a friend. We're watching Shaun of the Dead next week.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 66767

snail said:


> The last movie I watched was "Let the Right One In." I thought it was quite good.


I watched the 2010 remake , and I thought it to be pretty good as well, considering that it was a remake.


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## VintageSoul

I'm really getting into these International flicks with subtitles!


----------



## Gr8ful

The Last Castle


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Ender's Game. Very rushed, pretty shallow. I love it when the plot moves fast but this was even too fast for me. You never got the connection with the sister. It was too rushed. Never got the connection about his brother. It was a blip. Never built up a camaraderie with the team. They were just all of a sudden together and fighting. It was just like "ok, we touched this, now let's move on quickly". But all that development is necessary for the power of the story.


----------



## WindScale

Aya Nikopol said:


> Hot Fuzz


That is my all time favorite film.
Just had to say it. It is just hilarious.

*Last Film Watched*: _The Grandmaster_


----------



## Subtle Murder

12 Years a Slave.


----------



## Emerald Legend

The river king

Jesus..I'm in love with Jennifer Ehle's face.

Movie rating: 7/10


----------



## Eos_Machai

*We are the best*, a fim about three 13 year old girls starting up a punk band in 1982. Very good!


----------



## Superfluous

Adjustment Bureau with Matt Damon and Emily Blunt
Pretty good, plot twists, romantic, hot leads. A bit too technical for my taste, but I wont deny how good it is.


----------



## Mschievious

Safe Haven


----------



## Ella Mae

''Her''

A film about a man falling in love with his advanced computer. Sounds stupid, I know but I was pleasantly surprised and actually enjoyed it


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## JoshtheBeatle

(500) Days of Summer for the hundredth time, haha.


----------



## Shadows10Girl

It was either Frozen or Wolf of Wall Street but I loved them both! xD


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## angularvelocity

In the theaters, Saving Mr. Banks. It was awesome. I thought the characters were hilarious and the soundtrack was phenomenal. I wanted to see gravity 3d, but missed my opportunity. It was put back into theaters in Berkeley this weekend and I missed it.. I'm hoping it will be there this weekend.


----------



## JustH

Lemxn said:


>


Me too


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

and









Liked them all very much )


----------



## Mschievious




----------



## MirembeKamaria

The Perks of being a Wallflower.. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

_Mansfield Park_ (2007)


----------



## ElcsieM

An animated movie with the Hulk and Iron man.


----------



## Obscure

Reasonable Doubt.


----------



## theotter

Lego movie :laughing:


----------



## Spanks

This poster is so much more fitting for the film than the US version. Nonetheless, good film despite some drawbacks in the plot and characters.


----------



## Socio2365

The last movie I watched was an old John Wayne and Kathleen O'Hara movie called The Quiet Man. It is a comedy set in Ireland with Irish cast. roud:


----------



## Obscure

Dante's Inferno.


----------



## lethal lava land

Inception (2010) [first time], the room (probably my millionth time), the elephant man (1980) [first time], you can't take it with you (1938) [second time]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petite libellule

Gravity in 3D. Loved it! But it sorta had a castaway feel to it.


----------



## Obscure

Can't remember the name.
It's about two divorced advocates and a terrorist Turkish person called Erdogan Aaand his son has saved his data on a flash blah blah blah 
Bottom line it just shows that there isn't justice.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

NK said:


> Gravity in 3D. Loved it! But it sorta had a castaway feel to it.


Really no interest in seeing this movie. A lot of space movies have that Castaway feel, because that is really all they are. Gravity seems like another "lost in space" movie. Where the empty vacuum of space can really put human relationships under a microscope, and make it more dramatic. Problem is, it's been done a thousand times already. Apollo 13 is the best movie of this type. Often there is some psychological element involved, where a person loses their mind. Like in Solaris, Moon, Sunshine, etc..

It's also been done underwater a bunch of times. It's the same thing. Leviathan is an older movie like that. The Abyss too.


----------



## kirsche

The Devil Wears Prada... 
I guess I've seen glimpse of reality.
(OAO


----------



## Lolalee

Very bad things


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Obscure

*Free Ride.*

There's Sukayy in it [from True Blood]


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Bad Grampa. Too funny !!


----------



## Surreal Snake

Gravity...I found it very average.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Surreal Snake said:


> Gravity...I found it very average.


After hearing local radio spots for Gravity, I had no desire to see a movie where an astronaut is whining about dying in space. Astronauts should have a much higher constitution.


----------



## theredpanda

Silence of the lambs...


----------



## Syncopy

Her - Not bad actually. A little long though.


----------



## trufflegallery

_Frozen_ and the movie before that was also_ Frozen_. I really loved that movie


----------



## DollPart

Ring II - They should have stop after the first


----------



## BoPeep

Monkey Business with Marilyn Monroe. It was actually quite funny, but too long.


----------



## Who_Am_eYe

I can't remember if the last one was Delivery Man or Frozen, but I LOVED Frozen.. like I do most Disney movies. :kitteh:


----------



## kiwigrl

It was more of a tv mini series than a movie but nevertheless I loved it. It was "Lost in Austen" and since Pride and Predjudice is my favourite story and I love the characters Elizabeth and Mr Darcy, I got lost in it. The final scene I replayed a few times lol. Yes I am a hopeless romantic.


----------



## delicate_ruin

City Of Bones.


----------



## Surreal Snake

12 years a slave


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Five hours of Russian opera: Borodin's _Prince Igor_, live in HD from the Met. Not as good as the Kirov production under Gergiev:

* *





1: 



2: 








Like a lot of modern productions, it's over-directed. The opera is updated from the 12th century to some indeterminate time between 1900 and today, thereby missing out much of the colour and pageantry of the original. The Polovtsian camp scene is now a hallucination, depicted as a field of poppies: visually uninteresting and dramatically inert. There's black and white "war" footage, like something from an art installation. The Polovtsian dances are now an orgy. The third act is a rubble-strewn wasteland. Act II (with its carousing choruses and collapsing ceilings) - which is played straight - is the strongest part of the opera, building to a powerful climax. 

And yet the music is strong enough to survive. The good bits are very good (the prologue, Igor's monologue, the Polovtsian dances, the boyars' chorus), but it has its longueurs, especially in Acts I & II: lovely passages, but lacking dramatic thrust.


----------



## eydimork

I think it was Bicentennial Man (1999). It gave me mortality awareness.


----------



## Adlea

Last Vegas. Nothing special but worth the watch.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## laura palmer

But I'm a Cheerleader


----------



## Obscure

Now You See Me.
The fact that it had unpredictability in it was interesting and pleasurable


----------



## cannamella

Divergent today lol


----------



## SweetPickles

A little late, but "The Dictator", I was surprised by how funny it was and avoided it for so long because his last movie was disgusting, Bruno.


----------



## Zaiya

Divergent. 

It was basically exactly what I was expecting. It strayed from the book a bit but, when it came to main details and plots, it was basically on spot. My family, who hasn't read the book, enjoyed it and it was fairly interesting. According to my mother, if you've not read the book and you don't know what you're getting into it can be a little fast moving and hard to hold on to -- she often didn't understand what was happening.


----------



## MasterHunter

The Grand Budapest Hotel - I liked it, but it wasn't Wes Anderson's best


----------



## metaphor

12 years a slave. Way too depressing... But overall a great great movie.


----------



## 6007

Picnic at hanging rock.


----------



## hanzer

*Beautiful movie!*

The Ninth Gate


----------



## cannamella

Zaiya said:


> Divergent.
> 
> It was basically exactly what I was expecting. It strayed from the book a bit but, when it came to main details and plots, it was basically on spot. My family, who hasn't read the book, enjoyed it and it was fairly interesting. According to my mother, if you've not read the book and you don't know what you're getting into it can be a little fast moving and hard to hold on to -- she often didn't understand what was happening.


I haven't read the book but I really enjoyed the movie, I'm surprised


----------



## Zaiya

dyeats said:


> I haven't read the book but I really enjoyed the movie, I'm surprised


Just curious, as the two people I saw it with both hadn't read it either and couldn't keep up with some of the things going on, did you find it confusing at all?


----------



## cannamella

No. I read the synopsis. Too bad I haven't got the chance to read the book first cause sometimes the book is much better, isnt it?


----------



## cannamella

Zaiya said:


> Just curious, as the two people I saw it with both hadn't read it either and couldn't keep up with some of the things going on, did you find it confusing at all?


Not really. I read the synopsis. That's all. And I was so into it. Too bad I haven't got the chance to read the book first to compare it to the movie. The book is always much better, isn't it?


----------



## Zaiya

dyeats said:


> Not really. I read the synopsis. That's all. And I was so into it. Too bad I haven't got the chance to read the book first to compare it to the movie. The book is always much better, isn't it?


That's a matter of opinion. But yes, in my opinion, I agree with that. Aside from the very _rare _exception, the book is usually way better than the movie.


----------



## lethal lava land

_Wings_ the first recipient of the Academy Award for Best Picture. It was alright. I liked it a lot more than I thought I would. The early aviation/battle sequences were cool for 1927, but the movie itself was a bit lengthy


----------



## kiwigrl

Eden


----------



## laura palmer

Heathers and Jawbreaker


----------



## BabyJane

Closer, one of my favorites.


----------



## BabyJane

Zibziby said:


> Heathers and Jawbreaker


I recently watched Heathers as well, oddly enough. :tongue:


----------



## lethal lava land

captain america: the first avenger (2011) for my first time


----------



## Antipode

47 Ronin


----------



## Morpheus83

The Stepfather (2009). A run-of-the-mill 'remake' that isn't as good as the original (the 1987 one with Terry O'Quinn). Why do more modern movies feel the need to dumb themselves down by overexplaining things and having huge chunks of exposition relayed through long monologues for 'context'? Plus the requisite final confrontation is neither that thrilling nor surprising. At least Dylan Walsh and Penn Badgley look pretty good :wink:


----------



## Sily

The Heat. I really liked it.


----------



## BlackLion

The notebook


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## 6007

_Dans la Maison_.


----------



## nonnaci

Nymphomaniac vol 1,2: 

Von Trier's rebellion personified.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Divergent and Noah


----------



## theft23

China Moon. Fantastic film. Ed Harris was perfect in the lead role, and Benicio del Toro...oh god don't get me started. The most gorgeous man in existence, 24 years old, and looking more magnetically alluring than ever. Gotdamn! Ladies, watch that movie!


----------



## 6007

_Ricky_. It was not the greatest.


----------



## TheRedKnight

V for Vendetta - one hell of a movie tbh.


----------



## 6007

Rid of Me. So fucking weird.


----------



## DevilishlyAngelic

Only God Forgives.


----------



## SuperDevastation

Oculus, it was good albeit a bit confusing.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

_The Lady from Shanghai_. Very interesting Orson Welles film noir. Not quite a success, but fascinating nevertheless. Atmosphere rich and strange; excellent characterisation of wealthy decadents. Great set-pieces: the aquarium scene; the courtroom (with the defence counsel cross-examining himself); the justly celebrated mirror scene. If only we could see the uncut hour!


----------



## lethal lava land

Cosmic Hobo said:


> _The Lady from Shanghai_. Very interesting Orson Welles film noir. Not quite a success, but fascinating nevertheless. Atmosphere rich and strange; excellent characterisation of wealthy decadents. Great set-pieces: the aquarium scene; the courtroom (with the defence counsel cross-examining himself); the justly celebrated mirror scene. If only we could see the uncut hour!


Really interesting film! My only (tiny) critique was that I had to put the subtitles on because Welles' accent he was using was hard for me to understand


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

lethal lava land said:


> Really interesting film! My only (tiny) critique was that I had to put the subtitles on because Welles' accent he was using was hard for me to understand


Ah, the Oirish brogue! Yarse, that was a bit put on, wasn't it, me boyo? ;!

I'm on a Welles jag at the moment - watched _The Chimes at Midnight_ this afternoon. Terrific film, based on Shakespeare's Second Tetralogy (_Richard II_, _Henry IV 1 & 2_, _Henry V_).* Welles is splendid as the loveable rogue Falstaff (c.f. H. Bloom passim.), and Gielgud magnificent as Henry IV. (It's a treat to see Gielgud ACT, before he became old; most of what I've seen him in has been from the '70s / '80s - when he was in his.) Has a ten minute battle scene, imaginatively lit sets, and the scene where Henry V (a hypocritical codfish if ever there was one) banishes Falstaff is extremely powerful. 
*: The definitive version of the Second Tetralogy is from the BBC Shakespeare series, with Derek Jacobi as Richard II and Jon Finch as Henry IV.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

_The Wrong Box_: Oh, this is excellent! A film I’ve wanted to see for years, based on Stevenson’s utterly brilliant black comic novel. Superb cast features John Mills, Ralph Richardson as a charming old bore, Peter Cook, Dudley Moore, and Michael Caine—and Peter Sellers in a brilliant small role as a drunken doctor (with cats). All involved are obviously having a whale of a time with the dialogue, which is witty and, on occasion, coruscatingly epigrammatic. Plot involves a tontine (a lottery whereby the survivor gets all the boodle) and frantic attempts to dispose of corpses. Highlights include: the opening 10 minutes, in which all bar two of the various tontine holders meet with unfortunate incidents - including at the hands of Queen Victoria ('Oh. We are frightfully sorry, Sir Robert.’); Mills trying to murder his brother; the love scene (a glimpse of ankles!) and the happy realisation that the two cousins are both orphans ('I only knew mine vaguely. Mine was a missionary. He was eaten by his Bible class.'); and the chase at the end (with a splendid joke involving hearses and a brass band).

Trailer:


----------



## FearAndTrembling

The original Zulu. Honestly doesn't hold up well. The battle scenes are laughable. The acting is stiff, and the story is pretty uninteresting, for how good the premise is. The premise is really the only good thing about the movie, a few British soldiers trying to hold off a ton of Zulu warriors. Really interesting premise. But it does nothing with it.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Keanu Reeves proves once again" The destroyer of movies"


----------



## Sily

Django Unchained.


----------



## mushr00m

The second Hobbit movie, thought it was very good, tbh probably the best one so far of them all.


----------



## Lemxn

I freaking love Nolan.


----------



## candiemerald

Girl, Interrupted. 

Depressing, inspiring, powerful.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

candiemerald said:


> Girl, Interrupted.
> 
> Depressing, inspiring, powerful.


I love that movie. Is it the first time you've watched it?


----------



## candiemerald

FearAndTrembling said:


> I love that movie. Is it the first time you've watched it?


The very first time, though it's been on my "to watch" list forever. Man, I loved it - very affecting, even familiar. Now I've _got_ to read the book.


----------



## BlackDog

The House Bunny. 

I do not recommend it. I wish I could go back in time.


----------



## Bricolage

BlackDog said:


> The House Bunny.
> 
> I do not recommend it. I wish I could go back in time.


And watch it again to reformulate an opinion?


----------



## BlackDog

Bricolage said:


> And watch it again to reformulate an opinion?


Haha I was thinking take a nap instead. 

I heard it was funny but it was just not my cup of tea. At all.


----------



## JoanCrawford

Schindler's List. I had never seen it, believe it or not.


----------



## candiemerald

The Ten Commandments.

I like the first half - very lush and opulent in scenery, scope and imagination (like a lot of the historical movies done in the '50s and '60s - Cleopatra, Ben Hur, etc.). The second half I find overbearing and oppressive.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

JoanCrawford said:


> Schindler's List. I had never seen it, believe it or not.


What did you think of it?


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

_Frenzy_ (Alfred Hitchcock, 1972): Better than the films on either side of it (the disjointed _Topaz, _and _Family Plot, _a TV movie writ large), but much easier to admire than to actually like. As a thriller, it's well executed; it's compact and moves briskly, without any longueurs, BUT it's Hitch's bleakest film: the tone is sordid (the story is set in early 1970s London, and concerns a sadistic psychopathic sex murderer); the characters are (with the exception of the unfortunate Babs) singularly unpleasant; and it's sexually explicit and violent, with two of the most brutal scenes in Hitchcock's oeuvre: the rape/murder scene ("Lovely! Lovely!") and the murderer breaking the fingers of a later victim. Don't watch it on public transport!


----------



## herinb

American Hustle, and I think I might have enjoyed it more had I not been hungover :/


----------



## 89338

Wreck-it Ralph


----------



## eydimork

Fargo (1996) - IMDb








"So, whatcha doin'?"
"Just chopping up some dude with a wood chipper."


----------



## candiemerald

How To Train Your Dragon.

Loved it.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Belladonne

American Beauty. OK, but overrated IMO.


----------



## SkittlesButterface

Rio  @Belladonne okay seriously...is that mashed potatoes, whipped cream, or some kind of icing XD


----------



## Belladonne

SkittlesButterface said:


> Rio
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=80084" target="_blank">Belladonne</a></i></span> okay seriously...is that mashed potatoes, whipped cream, or some kind of icing XD


It's ice cream! It's from a really interesting ad <3 Not quite as cute as your sig though lol


----------



## SkittlesButterface

Belladonne said:


> It's ice cream! It's from a really interesting ad <3 Not quite as cute as your sig though lol


Omg...omg...that was amazing XD

"ice cream is a feeling"


----------



## Belladonne

SkittlesButterface said:


> Omg...omg...that was amazing XD
> 
> "ice cream is a feeling"


I know right?  xD

Thanks for the friend request btw


----------



## SkittlesButterface

Belladonne said:


> Thanks for the friend request btw


You're welcome ^3^


----------



## Moonpie

Prozac Nation


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Hero902

Orange Clockwork. One of the best movies i've ever seen


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Hellboy


----------



## Lemxn

I highly recomend this movie.


----------



## herinb

FearAndTrembling said:


> One of the best movies ever.
> 
> Swim scene is the best part. "I didn't save anything for the swim back."


LMAO I love this movie, I secretly cry like everytime during the swim :tongue:


----------



## Sily

Prisoners.


----------



## nonnaci

300, rise of an empire: Athenians are horrible at giving speeches.


----------



## AnDieFreude

Amadeus


----------



## VinnieBob

the incredible melting man [circa 1977]


----------



## Hollow Man

Midnight Cowboy (1969) Wow! Definitely worth another viewing!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

The Fall


----------



## metaphor

Spiderman


----------



## Chaerephon

_Midnight Express_ _(1978)_


----------



## Lexicon Devil

A couple of old classics, My Bare Lady and Meat Me in St. Louis.


----------



## EminentFate

_Finding Neverland_


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## VinnieBob

the world the flesh and the devil 1959 with harry belefonte you can rent it on amazon


----------



## ephemeralparadox

Captain America: The Winter Soldier! (I think)


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

The Breakfast Club.


----------



## candiemerald

Never Let Me Go

I loved it. Thought-provoking, lugubrious and painful.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## TigerFella

Disconnect 2012 just now

I am a void of sadness :'(


----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## Kingdom Crusader

Happy Gilmore

I've watched this before, but I still find it hilarious. This was Adam Sandler's best ever, in my opinion.


----------



## gwennylou

Amazing Spider-Man 2. I was not too happy with it, because of things related to my name.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## FearAndTrembling

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.

People have been talking this movie up to me for years. Kind of a letdown. I guess I would call it a special movie, but just barely. Very solid, but I expected to be wowed. It was a love story, only moderately deeper than normal, but significant enough to make it stand out. 8.5/10

I really hate Jim Carrey too. In anything. Comedy or serious.


----------



## SweetPickles

*Her*

I thought it was great! I knew it had great reviews, but I'd argue it was one of the best movies of last year. Very thought provoking.


----------



## kimpossible119

The last movie I watched was Fame (1980)


----------



## JustH

I just saw the new Godzilla movie. It was an interesting twist on a story that has been told many times. The special effects are decent. It's worth a watch.


----------



## Ubuntu

The Breakfast Club


----------



## Serenitylala

Thor 2


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

[video]http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090455/[/video]

If Tomorrow Comes

It's a fun heist thriller, pretty clever at times 
Like pitching and selling "SUCABA" a japanese computer that's so stable it never fails  (abacus)


----------



## SneazyMyartin14

JustH said:


> I just saw the new Godzilla movie. It was an interesting twist on a story that has been told many times. The special effects are decent. It's worth a watch.


Yeah me too, I saw Godzilla tonight. It was a bit slow at times but otherwise good. 7/10 for me


----------



## theotter

Wolf of wall street


----------



## Surreal Snake

The Great Gatsby(new one)what a piece of shit.


----------



## Sily

All Is Bright.


----------



## Mercutio

Swing kids


----------



## VoodooDolls

guys i'm out, don't talk shit bout me when i'm gone, gonna see walter white performing some chemical arts over that shitty japanese monster. See ya <3


----------



## Violet155

The Amazing Spider-Man 2 it was ok, but not my kind of movie they felt like...


----------



## SneazyMyartin14

I saw The Amazing Spider-Man 2. I thought it was very good  It has made me happy. 7/10


----------



## Polexia

I just watched "Rescue Dawn" and although I usually like Christian Bale movies, this one was kinda meeeh. His performance was great.I wasn't really sure if he just was detached from reality or a little crazy to start with (the character that is). 

Then i started to watch "Mr. Nobody" and after 15 mins I was like. goodbye last man to... I turned on "Fringe" Season 4. Trying to remember which episode I'm on.

I did watch "Colombiana" yesterday! LOVED IT! LOOOVED IT!


----------



## Scytherer

_5 Centimeters per Second._ Don't really know if it counts as a film, but if it does, then it is a wonderful one...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The Other Woman -- it was silly as expected


----------



## Kavik

Godzilla. 

I was disappointed. 

The monsters weren't framed up close well or interestingly, the sense of weight of the creatures was nonexistent. The sound was terrible. The only thing it sounded like they made an effort with was godzillas roar. It was impressive but didn't fit the way godzillas vocals and general anatomy looked. At one point when a building was damaged they literally used a single wind chime SFX. They shoved 'oh god don't kill the toddlers or the dog!' down our throats too many times for poor attempts at stirring emotional responses or suspense. Sometimes I honestly couldn't tell which they were going for. Nothing was ever actually suspenseful. It would have been better if they focused more on building the audiences relationship with the monsters instead of the people who were just kind of there.

It was a more 'how many recent real world disasters can I visually reference' Than a monster movie. Granted, Godzilla was originally a personification of a nuclear attack, but still.


----------



## Scruffy

Drinking buddies, I watched it after learning that the majority of the dialog is improvised.

One of those hopeful/hopeless romcoms about being a 20-something year old who drinks too much. As a hopeless 20-something who drinks too much I found the movie to be pretty good (I also can't not give kudos for improv work). 

I find there's an overall sense of hopelessness/being lost in this generation of ours. Debts, shit living, useless degrees, lack of employment, and a bitter cynicism. While these movies are all sort of similar, I can't help but enjoy them.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Hunger Games Catching Fire.

sophomoric movie. How does it get such good reviews? It's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## SweetPickles

X-Men: Days of Future Past

Liked it!


----------



## Gossip Goat

Pride & Prejudice.


----------



## laura palmer

Wayne's world


----------



## Lycrester

*Out of the Furnace. * It had its moments but seemed to end too quickly.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## SneazyMyartin14

X-Men Days Of Future Past baby ! I love Beast's glasses !


----------



## ai.tran.75

X-men Days of future past ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Perfect sisters. 

Pretty horrific, on most of the aspects. And very human, with several angles too.


----------



## BeatrixKiddo

Idiocracy. Kind of prophetic in my opinion.


----------



## 89338

Austin Powers. International Man of Mystery.


----------



## gwennylou

V for Vendetta


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

"We're the Millers"


Namsayin?


----------



## 89338

Austin Powers. The Spy Who Shagged Me.


----------



## blood roots

The Evil Dead


----------



## NatureChaser

Last movie I watched is Stuart Little on TV but in cinema was inception. I've never watched any movie again in cinema since inception.


----------



## dumastory

42, Stuck in Love, Away We Go, Boogie Nights. very enjoyable films <3


----------



## Mercutio

Silence of the Lambs...can't believe I haven't watched it sooner.


----------



## Orchidion

Pi (Aronofsky)
Stalker (Tarkovsky)


----------



## nonnaci

Maleficent

Experimental role reversal with archetypes. They turned Maleficient into the only human character (integrated-self) and kept everyone else to other symbols (innocence, paranoia, servitude).


----------



## Coburn

Godzilla reboot. A total piece of garbage.


----------



## candiemerald

G. I. Jane

Thought-provoking and entertaining. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ubuntu

The Lion King


----------



## Sevenblade

The River Murders. 

Pretty good, but it could've been a whole lot better if it had relied less on shock value and focused more on the drama. It had a really interesting plot, and they just didn't do enough with it. Besides, it was too obvious too early, and that's never a good thing.


----------



## JustLikeHoney

Under the Skin, amazing film.


----------



## Ubuntu

Clockers.

Mekhi Phifer is one of my favorite actors. I loved him in O and Paid In Full and some other movies he's in.


----------



## Bricolage

The original foreign Funny Games. I though its breaking the fourth wall was kinda tired and a little too knowing. I get that that's the director saying "I'm meta here and pointing out the superfluousness of violence in US media" but I just thought the movie sucked ass. You don't make movies ONLY about an idea without character development. Some of the chase signs had pretty implausible resolutions as well. And the rewind death at the end in which the bad guy "fatty" really doesn't die. Yeah, too knowing by half all right.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Secret Life of Walter Mitty -- not too bad, a solid B


----------



## Surreal Snake

Prince of Darkness(1987)


----------



## narawithherthought

Korean movie, Miracle in Cell No. 7
One of best korean movie for me. It is really sad too. 
But, one thing that I don't like. The presence of Park Shin Hye. imho, this movie doesn't need her.


----------



## Sily

*Ping Pong Summer*. Filmed in Ocean City, MD.


----------



## Hollow Man

I like the nerds of the movie.


----------



## Hypaspist

Pacific Rim

The overall film was alright, the plot was similar to many AAA action films, but the camerawork was good. The colors in Hong Kong and the final battle sequence was also very nice, the atmosphere in the jaegers was well done.


----------



## Terrible Tamada

Fantastic Mr. Fox

Wes Anderson's style works so perfectly in an animated world. Probably my favorite of the 4 movies I've seen directed by him. The humor in that movie worked really well with me.


----------

